# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest

## Ajik Raffles

Dodo koi (aka Dodo aka Reynaldo Vidella) menawarkan KOI's untuk kembali mengadakan Keeping Contest. Dua puluh ekor omosako shiro ditawarkan untuk kegiatan ini. Foto ikan, harga, hadiah dan aturan main akan diumumkan segera oleh Dodo Koi, yang juga bertindak sebagai sponsor hadiah selain penyedia ikan.

Seperti halnya Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest, dalam event ini KOI's melihat unsur learning koi yang kuat oleh karenanya layak dijadikan event KOI's. Hanya saja karena masih ada hal lain yang harus dikerjakan, saya meminta Dodo untuk juga mengeset aturan main dan segala sesuatu yang berkaitan dengan event ini.

Ok selanjut saya serahkan Dodo untuk posting segala sesuatunya. Enjoy   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Siippp... saya daftar ya oom....

----------


## William Pantoni

Ini peserta2 yg sudah confirm dr region Serpong :

1. E. Nitto
2. RonnyAndri
3. TSA
4. Ronny
5. Budidjo
6. Kete
7. seizetheday2610

Selebihnya bisa ditambahkan dari topic yg di dodokoi.

----------


## odil kokoy

Aku ikutan dong   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ini peserta2 yg sudah confirm dr region Serpong :
> 
> 1. E. Nitto
> 2. RonnyAndri
> 3. TSA
> 4. Ronny
> 5. Budidjo
> 6. Kete
> 7. seizetheday2610
> ...


Mungkin namanya harus disesuaikan jadi "Serpong Omosako Shiro Keeping Kontest"  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Ikut Mas Ajik...

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Ajik...
Kita kan cuma pelopor dan provokator aj....  ::   ::  

Akhirnya jadi jg...End Year KOIS Activity...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Do dah 9 orang register tuh...
hehehehe.... klo belum dilaunching yg register hampir 50%, harga bisa naik nih  :P

----------


## ademilanforever

Sorry mau tanya nih, keeping di kolam masing2 ??

----------


## William Pantoni

Betul om Rahmat...
Seperti yg pernah diadain oleh KOIS yg judulnya Hoshikin Keeping Contest...

----------


## arungtasik

daftar, pilihin om dodo

----------


## E. Nitto

Wak kayaknya peminatnya cukup banyak nih...Oom Dodoooooooo koi-nya kurang banyaaaakkkk..... (memanggil..!!)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Ini peserta2 yg sudah confirm dr region Serpong :
> 
> 1. E. Nitto
> 2. RonnyAndri
> 3. TSA
> 4. Ronny
> 5. Budidjo
> 6. Kete
> 7. seizetheday2610
> ...


Mungkin namanya harus disesuaikan jadi "Serpong Omosako Shiro Keeping Kontest"  :: [/quote:38jivxr7]

Bantuin oom Dodo update list :
1. E. Nitto
2. RonnyAndri
3. TSA
4. Ronny
5. Budidjo
6. Kete
7. seizetheday2610
8. Henne
9. Torpey (2ekor)
10 Hadi SE
11. Arungtasik
12. Sugreta_koi
13. Ademilanforever...??

Tinggal 6-7 ekor lagi nih.... kalau peminatnya banyak Baby Sakura diturunin aja oom...he3x...

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> [
> Bantuin oom Dodo update list :
> 1. E. Nitto
> 2. RonnyAndri
> 3. TSA
> 4. Ronny
> 5. Budidjo
> 6. Kete
> 7. seizetheday2610
> ...


itut daftar ah, en semoga dilelang hehehe
1. E. Nitto
2. RonnyAndri
3. TSA
4. Ronny
5. Budidjo
6. Kete
7. seizetheday2610
8. Henne
9. Torpey (2ekor)
10 Hadi SE
11. Arungtasik
12. Sugreta_koi
13. Ademilanforever...??
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Kodok ngorek

----------


## odil kokoy

Nambah Gw kaga dimasukin  ::   ::   sentimen yah (sorry becanda)  ::   ::  


[quote=kodok.ngorek]


> [
> Bantuin oom Dodo update list :
> 1. E. Nitto
> 2. RonnyAndri
> 3. TSA
> 4. Ronny
> 5. Budidjo
> 6. Kete
> 7. seizetheday2610
> ...


itut daftar ah, en semoga dilelang hehehe
1. E. Nitto
2. RonnyAndri
3. TSA
4. Ronny
5. Budidjo
6. Kete
7. seizetheday2610
8. Henne
9. Torpey (2ekor)
10 Hadi SE
11. Arungtasik
12. Sugreta_koi
13. Ademilanforever...??
14.Odil Kokoy euy. kelupaan yah dimasukin
15.
16.
17.
18. Kodok ngorek[/quote:3grxgu7k]

----------


## E. Nitto

> Nambah Gw kaga dimasukin    sentimen yah (sorry becanda)


Ha3x... sorry oom, kelupaan.. tapi sekarang udah kan..???

----------


## E. Nitto

Oom Dodo, booking sementara,
1. Oom Koisan
2. Pak Abi (Serpong)

----------


## ademilanforever

Sorry nih nama saya jangan dimasukkin dulu soalnya  di-keeping di kolam masing2 tapi kalo di GO di tempat yg mumpuni sih boleh juga.....

----------


## asfenv

Om, Dodo,..saya ikutan Dunk,....

----------


## asfenv

om, Dodo, PM saya dunk detail aturan main nya,.......dan syarat nya,...

thanks om...

----------


## cheung

om Dodo ikutan donk...

----------


## irsan

ikut om..

----------


## cheung

om Dodo.. nanya lg ya kpn mulai milih ikannya? abis taun baru ? klu sebelum taun baru uda milih bisa tlg pilihin aja yg buat sy  ... soalnya mo keluar kota nih. thanks a lot ..   ::

----------


## rvidella

Thanks ...

nanti besok aku posting ikannya yah ... setelah melihat preview melalui foto ... kita re-run yah siapa tahu ada yang mau mengundurkan diri atau nambah?

report sampe tadi foto baby omo shiro ....

ada 22 ekor tapi saya memutuskan untuk melepas hanya 21 ekor karena 1 ekor kelihatan timbul warna oranye di pangkal ekor ... dan sebenarnya ada 2 ekor lagi yang sirip dayungnya robek dalam perjalanan ke tempat saya. 2 ikan ini akan tetap diposting dan akan tetap dilombakan (jika ada yang mau keep this baby) harusnya sih balik lagi tapi kalo inget kisah T.Showa om ajik yah dunno what to say deh hehehehehe

kebanyakan pas tadi dari hasil ukur, ikan berukuran di 16 cm dengan ukuran 14cm paling kecil dan 19cm yang paling besar 

Rumusan rules of the games: Bingung .... musyawarah aja kali yah 

bantuin donk .... juga cara undinya gimana yah karena saya lihat ada yang di luar kota juga jadi kapan mulainya yah karena mesti berbarengan kan yah?

Om Ajik ... helpppppppppp

gini dulu deh ....

bobo dulu yah siapa tahu abis bangun gak gitu bingung lagi

----------


## rvidella

> om Dodo.. nanya lg ya kpn mulai milih ikannya? abis taun baru ? klu sebelum taun baru uda milih bisa tlg pilihin aja yg buat sy  ... soalnya mo keluar kota nih. thanks a lot ..



kayaknya saya gak bisa milihin deh bu

nanti ikannya akan di display lah jadi bisa milih based on foto

beban moral euy soanya kalo milihin   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah dah lama ga pernah liat di kois baru liat neh ikuuuttt om dodo kapan neh di posting potonya   ::

----------


## torpey

Biar adil, karena pesertanya banyak, saya jadi cuman 1 ekor ajah deh om Dodo    ::

----------


## koh4ku76

Saya ikut daftar juga ya do....

----------


## William Pantoni

Do....
Peraturan nya tinggal copy dari yg Hoshikin aj dan modifikasi dikit klu ada.

----------


## h3ln1k

di data dunk om dodo yg udah sapa aja jangan2 overload neh yg daftar   ::

----------


## rvidella

> di data dunk om dodo yg udah sapa aja jangan2 overload neh yg daftar



ya nanti di datta ulang yah

aku lagi coba kontak pak puja untuk cara buat plakat yang seperti juara 1 di APKI show ... yang ada patung koinya itu

hehehhe

lagi upload foto ke photobucket

nanti di recap lagi siapa yang masih minat yah ikutan buat keeping contest ini

dodo

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> di data dunk om dodo yg udah sapa aja jangan2 overload neh yg daftar  
> 
> 
> ya nanti di datta ulang yah
> aku lagi coba kontak pak puja untuk cara buat plakat yang seperti juara 1 di APKI show ... yang ada patung koinya itu
> hehehhe
> lagi upload foto ke photobucket
> ...


Saya bantuin update list ya oom... yg ketinggalan teriak yah.....
1. E. Nitto
2. RonnyAndri
3. TSA
4. Ronny
5. Budidjo
6. Kete
7. seizetheday2610
8. William Pantony
9. Torpey
10. Hadi SE
11. Arungtasik
12. Sugreta_koi
13. Henne
14.Odil Kokoy euy
15. Koisan
16. Abi (Serpong)
17. Asfenv
18. Kodok ngorek[/quote][/quote]
19. Cheung
20. Irsan
21. Heinik
22. Kohaku76

Note : Oom Torpey jadinya 1 ekor yah....

Oom Dodo udah lebih dari 20 ekor tuh...ikannya ada enggak...?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

di photobucket baru 9 om dodo masih kurang banyak   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> di photobucket baru 9 om dodo masih kurang banyak


Oom Dodo kerja sendirian ya...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> di photobucket baru 9 om dodo masih kurang banyak  
> 
> 
> Oom Dodo kerja sendirian ya...



iya semuanya sendiri

upload di internet lelet huahahahaa udah ketahuan ada 9 ekor yah
eh tiba tiba internet mati koneksinya jadi ulang lagi huehehehehehehehee


maap yah temen temen
sambil kuras kolam juga nih huehehehehehehee

iya ikannya tinggal 21 ekor abis 1 ada merahnya ... jadi pelihara aja sendiri huehehehehe
gak enak kasih ke forum tercinta

----------


## h3ln1k

om ikannya boleh milih ataw sesuai nomer urut?

----------


## rvidella

Ini baby shiro nya udah selesai

dan ini menunya

----------


## dattairadian

> ya nanti di *datta* ulang yah


maksudnya apa nih?!   ::

----------


## rvidella

gede banget yah gambarnyua

aku tak crop ulang yah

atau di photobucket juga ada sih jika ada yang mau intip disana

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm16 ... a/?start=0

----------


## h3ln1k

pas om no. urut 21 dapet 21 jugak   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

aturannya gimana om dodo?

----------


## rvidella

> pas om no. urut 21 dapet 21 jugak



21 sirip dayung robek loh om

gak papa kah?

really appreciated kalo gak papa
huehehehehehee

----------


## h3ln1k

walah saya kirain tuh sirip lagi dayung ganti boleh ya [email protected]  ::

----------


## rvidella

> walah saya kirain tuh sirip lagi dayung ganti boleh ya



buoleh hehehehe kan belum ada yang milih juga

jadi kita kasih ke forum ini loh 21 ekor ikannya

jika masih mau lanjut yah welcome banget
tapi jika mikir ... wuah kayaknya ikannya tidak worthed untuk dipelihara yah kan tidak dipaksa untuk ikutan

tapi kenapa dipilih baby omosako shiro karena
1) Omosako terkenal untuk shiro
2) ukuran yang tidak beda jauh di 14-19cm
3) They are shiro utsuri ... developmentnya masih susah diprediksi dan suka kasih surprise di depannya hehehehehe

O yah harga per ekor dari ikan ini adalah di 500rb/ekor 

Hadiah untuk Pemenang 6 bulan Keeping Contest ini adalah:
Juara 1: Uang Tunai Rp 500,000 dan trophy juara 1
Juara 2: Uang Tunai Rp 300,000 dan trophy juara 2
Juara 3: Uang Tunai Rp 200,000 dan trophy juara 3

Provided by Dodo Koi dan 10% penjualan akan diserahkan pada Rekening Koi-s yang katanya sih .... mau buat perpustakaan koi   ::  

Aturannya adalah: ....... masih di rancang (ada usul????)

Karena ada pihak dari luar kota jadi saya pikir harus dipikirkan bagaimana cara kirim ke luar kota agar contest dapat berlaku pada saat yang bersamaan yah
Ongkir belum termasuk yah huehehehehe

bantu pikir yah kapan enaknya kita mulai undian dan sistemnya gimana dan kapan mulainya serta kapan penilaian dan berakhirnya

mau upload foto yang 21 ekor barengan tapi photobucket lagi di maintain .... jadi pake photo segede gajah dulu aja yah

Thanks

Dodo

----------


## rvidella

ini dari Hoshikin Keeping Contest




> *NAMA KEGIATAN*
> Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest
> 
> *DEFINISI KEGIATAN*
> Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest (HK2C) adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku yang berasal dari breeder Hoshikin yang disediakan KOIs untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam calon partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri.
> 
> Koi yang akan dipilih adalah tosai berukuran 21  26 cm yang disediakan KOI Castle sebagai pendukung kegiatan HK2C
> 
> *TUJUAN*
> ...

----------


## rvidella



----------


## rvidella

Setelah melihat 21 ekor baby ini yuk kita coba re-cap lagi, siapa yang masih minat kah?

1) ...
2) ...
3)
4) 
5) 
.
.
.
.
dst

----------


## h3ln1k

shiro [email protected] cm om dodo   ::

----------


## rvidella

> shiro [email protected] cm om dodo



i wish bisa langsung kasih pak ....

tapi nanti sistem pemilihan ikan mungkin:

A) Akan diundi no urut milih berdasarkan jumlah peserta
B) First come first pick berdasarkan waktu posting setelah waktu untuk memilih dibuka

Rekan-Rekan lebih suka yang mana nih?

hehehehehe

dodo

----------


## h3ln1k

FIFO : First In First Out  tergantung startnya kapan neh   :: 
btw om ini shiro murni ataw cross dengan showa?

----------


## rvidella

> btw om ini shiro murni ataw cross dengan showa?



yang ini tidak bisa jawab pak
kayaknya omosako juga sudah lupa pak kalo dikasih liat ikannya
sepengetahuan saya, murni shiro dengan shiro (berdasarkan foto musashi dipijah dari om arungtasik)
tapi di atas2nya pasti pernah dikawinkan dengan showa
dari 22 ekor ada 1 yang keluar merah

tadi ada yang bertanya sama saya kenapa kepalanya merah

kalo itu saya bisa jawab "itu tulang kepalanya"

aku sudah cek dari 21 ekor ini tidak ada yang keluar warna merah saat ini ... 

thanks all,

Dodo

----------


## odil kokoy

Boss gambarnya bisa di gede in kaga susah menlihatnya.  ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

Shiro 2 @ 17 mtr   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Faris

Iya nih gambarnya imut banget... Udah pake kacamata jadi tambah pusing   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

baby shiro terbesar tuh om 17 meter   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Iya nih gambarnya imut banget... Udah pake kacamata jadi tambah pusing


loh di viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2991&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30 kan gede2 om   ::

----------


## irsan

Om dodo, no. 15 om..

----------


## koh4ku76

Bro, gua no 19 ya...

----------


## William Pantoni

Boleh pilihin utk org ga ?
Klu boleh Shiro 4 --> Kete

Tdnya mau pilih 15....dah keduluan

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo neh om dodo dah mulai banyak yang pesen tuh siapa cepat dia dapet   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> Setelah melihat 21 ekor baby ini yuk kita coba re-cap lagi, siapa yang masih minat kah?
> 
> 1) h3ln1k No. 17
> 2) ronyandry No. 2
> 3) Irsan No. 15
> 4) koh4ku76 No. 19
> 5) William No. 4
> .
> .
> ...

----------


## asfenv

Om Dodo,,.N0.8  yah,....

----------


## h3ln1k

om dodonya ngilang   ::   tuh om dodo jangan diundi tuh dah pada ambil nomer   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Diundi atau milih nomer sih... 
ya udah saya milih sisanya aja deh..18 nomer cantik..he3x...

----------


## asfenv

om Dodo, kalau emang boleh ngambil 2 ekor,..saya rela Om untuk ambil yg No.8 dan 18,..itu nomor Hoky saya,..

sorry,..kalau boleh  ngambil 2 ekor , (kalau gak boleh ya gak apa apa ) namanya juga Usaha...........he..he..he..he...

----------


## asfenv

wah, udah kedulauan pak Nitto neh no 18 punya pak Nitto,.......

kalau gak ada yg mau N0.12 boleh juga Om Dodo buat saya, jadi saya ambil N0. 8 dan 12 dehh ( hanya 2 ekor,..he..he..)

----------


## E. Nitto

Pak Abi serpong no 9

----------


## E. Nitto

> wah, udah kedulauan pak Nitto neh no 18 punya pak Nitto,.......


Sorry oom cuma beda 1 detik....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

masih bisa ikut, om dodo? ketinggalan neh..

----------


## odil kokoy

Aku ngambil no 21 aja deh mudah mudahan siripnya sembuh total  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Bantuin Om Dodo rekap d....kacian sendirian :



> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> Setelah melihat 21 ekor baby ini yuk kita coba re-cap lagi, siapa yang masih minat kah?
> 
> 1) h3ln1k No. 17
> 2) ronyandry No. 2
> 3) Irsan No. 15
> 4) koh4ku76 No. 19
> 5) Kete No. 4
> ...

----------


## E. Nitto

> Bantuin Om Dodo rekap d....kacian sendirian :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> ...


Asyiikk oom Dodo banyak asisten-nya...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Saya mewakili bu jenny (cheung) yg ga bisa online dlm beberapa hari ini. SHIRO 5 @ 18 CM

----------


## sugureta_koi

Kalau sistemnya First Come First Serve 
Saya pilih Shiro no 1 dah...

----------


## ftupamahu

mau ikutan masih ada tempat...??

ferry

----------


## William Pantoni

Msh om...
Total ikan Do2 ada 21 ekor.

Do...sy jd asisten dodokoi aj yah...

----------


## ftupamahu

> Msh om...
> Total ikan Do2 ada 21 ekor.
> 
> Do...sy jd asisten dodokoi aj yah...


trima kasih broo ....
aku ikutan

ferry

----------


## William Pantoni

> Bantuin Om Dodo rekap d....kacian sendirian :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> ...


Do...
Bantuin rekap lg yah...jngn lupa gaji nya...

----------


## E. Nitto

Pak Abi rubah jadi no. 6
Oom Will tolong di recap...

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya bantuin juga update list yah... Jgn lupa minta gaji juga yah...  ::   ::   ::  
1) h3ln1k No. 17
2) ronyandry No. 2
3) Irsan No. 15
4) koh4ku76 No. 19
5) Kete No. 4
6) asfenv no 8 & 12
7) E. Nitto no 18
8. Abi Serpong No 6
9) odil kokoy no 21
10) Cheung no 5
11) Sugreta koi no 1
12 ) Ftupamahu no..??

----------


## ftupamahu

broo will.. saya pilih no 10
trima kasih broo

ferry

----------


## William Pantoni

> Saya bantuin juga update list yah... Jgn lupa minta gaji juga yah...    
> 1) h3ln1k No. 17
> 2) ronyandry No. 2
> 3) Irsan No. 15
> 4) koh4ku76 No. 19
> 5) Kete No. 4
> 6) asfenv no 8 & 12
> 7) E. Nitto no 18
> 8. Abi Serpong No 6
> ...


Ok..om Fer..udah ditambah.

----------


## rvidella

Buat yang udah pake kacamata plus plus hueheheheheh wakakakakaka   ::  





> Ini baby shiro nya udah selesai
> 
> dan ini menunya

----------


## rvidella

> masih bisa ikut, om dodo? ketinggalan neh..


boleh om

----------


## rvidella

> Aku ngambil no 21 aja deh mudah mudahan siripnya sembuh total


Whoa .... pecinta kuda hitam

akankah menjadi seperti HK - 11?   ::

----------


## rvidella

THANKS banget 





> Bantuin Om Dodo rekap d....kacian sendirian :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## rvidella

Gaji? siaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap

abis ini tinggal rumusan peraturan gamenya
karena harus kirim ke cirebon, jogja, dan serpong pastinya huahahahahaaha

eh om will kok belum pilih yah? hehehehehehe








> Saya bantuin juga update list yah... Jgn lupa minta gaji juga yah...    
> 1) h3ln1k No. 17
> 2) ronyandry No. 2
> 3) Irsan No. 15
> 4) koh4ku76 No. 19
> 5) Kete No. 4
> 6) asfenv no 8 & 12
> 7) E. Nitto no 18
> 8. Abi Serpong No 6
> ...

----------


## rvidella

> Saya bantuin juga update list yah... Jgn lupa minta gaji juga yah...    
> 1) h3ln1k No. 17
> 2) ronyandry No. 2
> 3) Irsan No. 15
> 4) koh4ku76 No. 19
> 5) Kete No. 4
> 6) asfenv no 8 & 12
> 7) E. Nitto no 18
> 8. Abi Serpong No 6
> ...



1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry
3) Shiro 3 = 
4) Shiro 4 = Kete
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong
7) Shiro 7 = 
 ::  Shiro 8 = asfenv
9) Shiro 9 = 
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu
11) Shiro 11 = 
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv
13) Shiro 13 = 
14) Shiro 14 = 
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan
16) Shiro 16 = 
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto 
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76
20) Shiro 20 = 
21) Shiro 21 =  odil kokoy

----------


## rvidella

Belum terpilih ... mungkin masih ada yang minat?

----------


## E. Nitto

Oom TSA no. 9
Oom Will tolong di update...

----------


## chivas

ngikut no. 7

----------


## hadi SE

waduh rupanya udah dipilih..........................
wa pilih yang 11 aza bro.............mudah-mudahan bawa hoki....hehehehhehe
thanks

----------


## William Pantoni

Do...
Shiro no 14 buat seizetheday2610 / WP

----------


## rvidella

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry
3) Shiro 3 = 
4) Shiro 4 = Kete
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong
7) Shiro 7 = 
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv
9) Shiro 9 = TSA
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu
11) Shiro 11 = 
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv
13) Shiro 13 = 
14) Shiro 14 = 
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan
16) Shiro 16 = 
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto 
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76
20) Shiro 20 = 
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy


Thanks buat supportnya .... Om-Om ada yang mau kuda hitam lainnya yang sirip robek di no 20 huehehehe

Wondering Ukuran ternyata bukan segalanya yah

ikan terkecil 14cm sdh dipilih tapi ikan terbesar di 19cm masih ada hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry
3) Shiro 3 = 
4) Shiro 4 = Kete
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong
7) Shiro 7 = chivas
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv
9) Shiro 9 = TSA
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv
13) Shiro 13 = 
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan
16) Shiro 16 = 
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto 
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76
20) Shiro 20 = 
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Do, itu yg pd bantuin dikasih hrg sama?
Om Will/om Eddy klo peminatnya banyak gini buka aja lapak baru, mainkan baby sakuranya

----------


## chivas

> Do, itu yg pd bantuin dikasih hrg sama?
> Om Will/om Eddy klo peminatnya banyak gini buka aja lapak baru, mainkan baby sakuranya


baby sakura mau dong

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Ajik...
Ini baru test market ktnya....td kirain ga akan ke sampai 20.
Nanti klu melewati target...baru kita buat lg Keeping Contest Part 3...Baby Sakura....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Do, itu yg pd bantuin dikasih hrg sama?
> Om Will/om Eddy klo peminatnya banyak gini buka aja lapak baru, mainkan baby sakuranya
> 
> 
> baby sakura mau dong


Walah...udah ada 1 tuh peserta nya...
Apa langsung buka lapak baru aja om Ajik....?

----------


## rvidella

> Om Ajik...
> Ini baru test market ktnya....td kirain ga akan ke sampai 20.
> Nanti klu melewati target...baru kita buat lg Keeping Contest Part 3...Baby Sakura....



ini aku juga mau ikutan

om ajik kita butuh bantuan senior dalam hal perumusan rules of the gamesnya donk nih huehehehehe
kapan enaknya mulainya? dan aturan mainannya? penilaian ... apa mau dua kali di 3 dan 6 bulan?
bobotnya juga .... binun .... butuh yang udah pengalaman kayak om ajik dalam mengelola Hoshikin Keeping Contest

musti kirim ke jogja, cirebon, medan dulu nih   ::

----------


## hadi SE

mau dong daftarlah bro.......................

----------


## rvidella

> Belum terpilih ... mungkin masih ada yang minat?

----------


## arungtasik

wah, baru buka komputer nih, udah pada milih. udah ah, ambil no. 3 aja. Om Dodoooooo..... catat.

----------


## rvidella

Partisipan dan urutan pilihannya

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick)
3) Shiro 3 = 
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick)
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = 
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick)
16) Shiro 16 = 
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = 
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

----------


## rvidella

> wah, baru buka komputer nih, udah pada milih. udah ah, ambil no. 3 aja. Om Dodoooooo..... catat.



Siappppppppppppppppppp


1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick)
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick)
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = 
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick)
16) Shiro 16 = 
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = 
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)


saya mau tahu nanti apakah ada korelasi antara milih pertama pertama dan keeping skill

o o .... om helnik, beban moral ada di anda ... huehehehehehe   ::  

bagaimana dengan pemilih terakhir ... sanggupkah menjadi pemenangnya?

bagaimana yang sirip dayungnya robek saat ini ... sanggupkah menyembuhkannya sebelum masa penilaian hehehehehe

Sekedar berbagi pengalaman sedikit: Kemaren beli Kohaku di 39cm dan siripnya robek hingga ke ujung deket tulang terakhir ... katanya dijahit yah jadilah ikannya saya jahit di siripnya pake benang ... setelah selesai lepas ikannya di kolam tapi dalam 2-3 hari malah jahitannya lepas dan merobek sirip dayungnya dan benangnya sudah gak tahu kemana
tapi sekarang setelah 2 minggu siripnya malah nyambung sendiri dan hampir recover ....
nanti ikannya kita lelang yah kalo sudah perfect hueheheheheehehehehe

----------


## e4gler4y

Oom, boleh ikutan? Lucky number 13 deh, keliatannya belon kepilih.
Salam,
Teddy

----------


## rvidella

> Oom, boleh ikutan? Lucky number 13 deh, keliatannya belon kepilih.
> Salam,
> Teddy



siaaaaaaaap pak ted

Siappppppppppppppppppp


1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick)
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick)
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick)
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick)
16) Shiro 16 = 
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = 
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

----------


## rvidella

> Belum terpilih ... mungkin masih ada yang minat?

----------


## budidjo

telat buka komputer,nggak kebagian  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

wah om budidjo...sorry lupa ingetin....
Maap yah Om....

Tp gpp kok, kemungkinan nanti ada keeping contest part 3 dgn Baby Sakura.

----------


## rvidella

> telat buka komputer,nggak kebagian



masih ada 2 pak huehehehe

siapa tahu jadi kuda hitam, pak budidjo?

aku juga ketinggalan pak .... sebetulnya tadi kasih liat foto untuk re-cap ulang

aku tinggal keluar eh udah pada milih huehehehehehehe

maap yah kalo rada semwrawut hehehehe

Dengan tulus: semoga Keeping contest ini bermanfaat buat yang pilih ikan, melihara maupun kita juga sebagai audience
aku juga ikutan kok
ikannya ... itu loh yang keluar oranye oranye di buntutnya huahahahahaahahaha

----------


## TSA

> Oom TSA no. 9
> Oom Will tolong di update...


Siaap ndan  ...... tengkiyu ....  ::  

Regards
Tsa

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> Oom TSA no. 9
> Oom Will tolong di update...
> 
> 
> Siaap ndan  ...... tengkiyu ....  
> 
> Regards
> Tsa



mantap yang di surabaya hehhehehe

kayaknya mesti udah masuk ke rules of the games
memanggil komandan E.Nitto

Untuk Judges: Gampang aja ... aku panggil moderatornya Kegiatan Koi's Aja 

_Moderators: luki, agung_pribadi, Anggit_
Jika boleh paksa: Maka saya mau Luki kita nobatkan sebagai Head Judge jika ada suara tidak imbang huehehehe
Susunan ini rasanya sudah pas karena
1) Om Agung: Breeder yang pasti sering mengamati pertumbuhan baby koi dan sering mendapatkan juara di koi show
2) Om Anggit: Juga sering dapat juara di Koi Show ... dan bapak yang satu ini adalah jagoannya Utsuri, dan specialist Hi-Utsuri ... yah sesama Utsuri lah beda backgroundnya aja huehehehehehe
3) Om Luki: Pembaca setia di Forum koi-s ... kali ini kita paksa dia menilai dan mengeluarkan semua teknik keeping dan apresiasi dia. 
Menurut saya pribadi, Om Luki ini ilmu apresiasinya sangat tinggi ... terbukti dari berapa kali nawarin ikan ke dia, ditolak terus karena belum sesuai dengan level yang dimilikinya huehehehe tapi kalo jualin ikan dia, wuih langsung lakuuuuuuuuuuuu
Untuk Shiro Utsuri: Kemaren dia punya shiro utsuri dari omosako yang dia beli di ukuran 21cm ... dan terakhir dilepas di ukuran 62cm
Dan saya rasa he learnt a lot from that experience

semoga mendapat persetujuan dari rekan-rekan sekalian. 3 saja sudah cukupkah atau mau ditambah 2 lagi? Jika perlu ditambahkan lagi, saya sudah memiliki 2 nama lagi yang cocok untuk menjadi judges dalam keeping contest ini

Thanks

Dodo

----------


## steamkoi

yahhhh telatt  ::  nggak papa D .. ambil no 20 yah bro  ::  hihih  ::

----------


## Kete

> Boleh pilihin utk org ga ?
> Klu boleh Shiro 4 --> Kete
> 
> Tdnya mau pilih 15....dah keduluan


Thx bro ! gw terlambat buka comp.thx juga bro Dodo  ::

----------


## koibito

Saya pick yg no.16 aja pak dodo.. Masih bisakah?? Pleeeezz.. 
Thanks..

----------


## h3ln1k

walah om dodo jangan bebanin ke saya dunk kan om dodo berat   ::   ::   yaa liat aja 6 bulan kedepan om kalo aer di kolam soft seh katanya suhu bagus bwt hi ama grow bisa aja neh dodo shiro grow bagus tapi sumi kurang yaa updating media filter neh   ::   highland member bantuin yah biar menang   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Dodo....
Another record broken by Dodokoi....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Dalam 1 hari ikan nya laku 21 ekor......   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om will keeping contest baby sakura kohaku kapan mulainya ane daftar pertama   ::   :: 
judge nya ane setujuh om dodo trus peraturannya gimana? sama kayak hoshikin?

----------


## William Pantoni

Ini nih msh cari peserta nya....
Klu bisa dpt 20 org, jd bisa dpt harga murah jg.
Nanti coba om Ajik...buka lapak baru d..khusus utk Baby Sakura.
Kita data dulu siapa2 yg mau...

----------


## h3ln1k

oke om   ::

----------


## chivas

kpn nih baby sakura dimulai, dah ngga sabar baby sakura berenang di kolam nih....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   wah saingan ama om danu neh

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2x1o8j4p
> 
> Do, itu yg pd bantuin dikasih hrg sama?
> Om Will/om Eddy klo peminatnya banyak gini buka aja lapak baru, mainkan baby sakuranya
> 
> 
> baby sakura mau dong


Walah...udah ada 1 tuh peserta nya...
Apa langsung buka lapak baru aja om Ajik....?[/quote:2x1o8j4p]
Dinego aja dulu...
Tapi mulainya setelah omo ini jalan dulu... jangan biarkan peserta bingung...
Dosa om...  ::

----------


## chivas

> wah saingan ama om danu neh


sy tunggu ikan mu di tikungan  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Om Ajik...
> Ini baru test market ktnya....td kirain ga akan ke sampai 20.
> Nanti klu melewati target...baru kita buat lg Keeping Contest Part 3...Baby Sakura....   
> 
> 
> 
> ini aku juga mau ikutan
> ...


Maksud hati pengen bantu...
apa daya masih dikejar deadline..
setelah tanggal 31/12 baru agak legaan do...
Cuma saran saya modifikasi aja yg ada di hoshikin...
Pemilihan ikan khan sudah running dengan sendirinya jadi bisa di skip
Penilaian bgsnya dipertahankan 2x, biar kelihatan bobot keeping-nya
jangan libatkan peserta jadi juri... ribet  :: 
Target dimulainya 1 Januari aja...
yg diluar kota telat2 1-2 minggu cincaylah  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

> wah saingan ama om danu neh


sy tunggu ikan mu di tikungan  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ajik Raffles
   Posted: Rabu Des 24, 2008 10:46 am

Re: Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest
William Pantoni wrote:
chivas wrote:
Ajik Raffles wrote:
Do, itu yg pd bantuin dikasih hrg sama?
Om Will/om Eddy klo peminatnya banyak gini buka aja lapak baru, mainkan baby sakuranya


baby sakura mau dong


Walah...udah ada 1 tuh peserta nya...
Apa langsung buka lapak baru aja om Ajik....?

Dinego aja dulu...
Tapi mulainya setelah omo ini jalan dulu... jangan biarkan peserta bingung...
Dosa om...  



om saya ikut buat yang baby sakura yaaaa. jadi udah ada 2 peminat nih hehehehe...

Ronny

----------


## rvidella

> yahhhh telatt  nggak papa D .. ambil no 20 yah bro  hihih





> Saya pick yg no.16 aja pak dodo.. Masih bisakah?? Pleeeezz.. 
> Thanks..


wuah .... sanggupkah pilihan sirip dayung robek membuktikan pilihannya bukan kartu mati?
wuah .... sanggupkah posisi terakhir membuktikan pilihan terakhir bukan kartu mati? 

we shall see

Re-cap latest list dan Payment time   ::  
Transfer ke Rek BCA a/n Reynaldo Vidella no acct 6330377516 

plok plok plok saludos ke bu jenny cheung sebagai satu-satunya peserta wanita dan yang sudah transfer heuehehehehe ayo para pria masak kalah huehehehehe

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick)
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick)
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick)
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)




> Dodo....
> Another record broken by Dodokoi....     
> 
> Dalam 1 hari ikan nya laku 21 ekor......


Berkat dukungan teman-teman semua ... hope everyone can learn yah

Re-Cap berdasarkan Kota dari para partisipan:
Jakarta = 7 orang
Serpong = 4 orang
Bogor = 2 orang
Bandung = 3 orang
Cirebon = 1 orang
Medan = 1 orang
Jogja = 1 orang
Semarang = 1 orang
Semarang =

----------


## koibito

Finally.. Masih kebagian juga.. Hehehe.. Last but not least.. Fyuuuhh.. 
Transfernya berapa om dodo? (Include kirim atau diambil?) 
Thanks ya om, udah nyisain 1 ekor buat saya..

----------


## rvidella

> Finally.. Masih kebagian juga.. Hehehe.. Last but not least.. Fyuuuhh.. 
> Transfernya berapa om dodo? (Include kirim atau diambil?) 
> Thanks ya om, udah nyisain 1 ekor buat saya..


di 500rb om ....
thanks sudah partisipasi om

----------


## rvidella

Om Ajik minta ijin jeplak ... 
Dibuat dan dirumuskan oleh pak Ajik ... Dodo tinggal ganti
Tapi ini belum final yah yuk kita rumusin sama sama

NAMA KEGIATAN
Dodo Koi 1st Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest

DEFINISI KEGIATAN
Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku yang berasal dari breeder Hoshikin yang disediakan Dodo Koi untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri.

Koi yang akan dipilih adalah Omosako Shiro tosai berukuran 14  19 cm yang disediakan Dodo Koi

TUJUAN
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus meningkatkan kemampuan koi keeping para partisipan

AGENDA
22/12  31/12, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
24/12  10/01, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
25/12  15/01, Pengambilan Ikan (tentatif)
15/01  15/06, Masa kegiatan Omosako Keeping Contest
15/06  18/06, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif) 

PARTISIPAN
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

RINCIAN KEGIATAN
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam masing  masing calon partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 15 January 2009  15 Juni 2009
2. Partisipan bebas untuk menentukan jenis kolam, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan koi keeping masing  masing koi yang dipilih 
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama periode kegiatan partisipan diperkenankan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab partisipan
6. Partisipan harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami kematian. Pelanggaran terhadap hal ini akan dikenakan sanksi tidak diperbolehkan mengikuti kegiatan KOIs selama 1 (satu) bulan

PENJURIAN
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri secara langsung ataupun melalui foto yang diposting di forum (akan ditentukan kemudian sebelum akhir periode kegiatan). Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan 
2. Juri Kegiatan ini adalah Tim KOIs (terdiri atas 3  5 orang anggota KOIs yang tidak ikut dalam Kegiatan). Anggota Tim KOIs akan ditentukan kemudian dan akan ditentukan 1 Head Judge dari Tim KOI's ini.
3. Koi yang dipilih oleh anggota Tim KOIs akan mendapatkan 1 point untuk setiap anggota tim yang memilih
4. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya dan menjelaskan kepada audience (untuk proses pembelajaran kita semua kenapa dia memilih ikan tersebut).

HADIAH
Juara 1: Uang Tunai Rp 500,000 dan trophy juara 1
Juara 2: Uang Tunai Rp 300,000 dan trophy juara 2
Juara 3: Uang Tunai Rp 200,000 dan trophy juara 3

Anggota KOIs forum, dealer, atau sponsor lain yang bersedia memberikan donasi berupa ikan, voucher, atau bentuk lainnya akan diumumkan kemudian. Bila hal itu terjadi, maka komposisi pemenang dan hadiah bisa berubah dan menjadi wewenang KOIs untuk melakukan perubahan tersebut 

PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari Senin, 23 Desember 2009
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer Koi pilihannya
3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 10 Januari 2009
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
BCA cabang Buaran
A/C No. 6330377516
i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella
5. Partisipan yang dengan alasan apapun gagal melakukan pembayaran sesuai batas waktu yang ditentukan akan mendapatkan sanksi tidak diperkenankan memilih koi lain dan tidak diperbolehkan mengikuti kegiatan KOIs untuk jangka waktu 1 (satu) bulan terhitung tanggal sanksi ditetapkan 

PENGAMBILAN IKAN
Tata cara pengambilan ikan akan diumumkan kemudian

HARGA
Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Omosako Shiro ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp 500.000 (lima ratus ribu rupiah)
10% hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada rekening KOI-S

Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim apabila partisipan berasal dari luar area Jabodetabek. 

LAIN  LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang KOIs untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

----------


## rvidella

> DEFINISI KEGIATAN
> Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku yang berasal dari breeder Hoshikin yang disediakan Dodo Koi untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri.



udah nemu salahnya .....


harusnya :

Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku yang berasal dari breeder OMOSAKO yang disediakan Dodo Koi untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri.

----------


## arungtasik

om dodo, ikan-ikannya di duren sawit ato cilangkap? udah boleh dijemput gak, mumpung libur....

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo, ikan-ikannya di duren sawit ato cilangkap? udah boleh dijemput gak, mumpung libur....



di cilangkap boss
boleh diambil
bawa fotonya sendiri sendiri yah huehehehehe

biar gak salah

----------


## rvidella

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick)
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick)
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

----------


## chivas

> di cilangkap boss
> boleh diambil
> bawa fotonya sendiri sendiri yah huehehehehe
> 
> biar gak salah


fotonya dr mana om...binun nih...  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> di cilangkap boss
> boleh diambil
> bawa fotonya sendiri sendiri yah huehehehehe
> 
> biar gak salah
> 
> 
> fotonya dr mana om...binun nih...



boss nanti kapan mau ambil kabari aja yah
jadi biar aku kasih fotonya ke januar di cilangkap
lusa mungkin sudah bisa diambil

dodo

----------


## arungtasik

Ini foto pilihan saya, kiri: sekarang... kanan: 4 tahun mendatang

----------


## kodok.ngorek

hiks telat mantau gak kebagian...
katanya period pemilihan mo diumumkan dulu bro, jadi ada masa jeda nunggu di tikungan kyk hoshikin dulu...
ya sud lah, aku ikut keeping contest pake shiro yg seindukan deh, buat pembanding shiro yg dikeep dimudpond...

----------


## rvidella

> hiks telat mantau gak kebagian...
> katanya period pemilihan mo diumumkan dulu bro, jadi ada masa jeda nunggu di tikungan kyk hoshikin dulu...
> ya sud lah, aku ikut keeping contest pake shiro yg seindukan deh, buat pembanding shiro yg dikeep dimudpond...



mohon maaf yah my dear friend

apologize for this

----------


## rvidella

> Ini foto pilihan saya, kiri: sekarang... kanan: 4 tahun mendatang



mantap

good prediction
we shall see   ::

----------


## rvidella

> 4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
> BCA cabang Buaran
> A/C No. 6330377516
> i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella



1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick)
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick)
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

----------


## rvidella

4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
BCA cabang Buaran
A/C No. 6330377516
i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella



1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick)
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ini foto pilihan saya, kiri: sekarang... kanan: 4 tahun mendatang


Smoga diberi umur panjang buat yg keeping dan terutama ikannya.

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> Ini foto pilihan saya, kiri: sekarang... kanan: 4 tahun mendatang
> 
> 
> Smoga diberi umur panjang buat yg keeping dan terutama ikannya.


Iya bener Om  :: .. aku punya nomer 20 kayaknya bakalan jadi begini 3 tahun lagi hhehhe Mudah2ann....

----------


## William Pantoni

Memang semua nya di mulai dari mimpi dulu....
Ayo mimpi2 yg lain mana...mumpung msh gratis......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

Kapan ikan boleh diambil bro dodo ?

----------


## rvidella

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
BCA cabang Buaran
A/C No. 6330377516
i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella

Update: 7 people have paid

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

----------


## rvidella

> Kapan ikan boleh diambil bro dodo ?


anytime pak ... sudah di jakarta dan kapan bapak mau ambil di cilangkap?




> Memang semua nya di mulai dari mimpi dulu....
> Ayo mimpi2 yg lain mana...mumpung msh gratis......


mumpung masih belum bayar heheheheehe

----------


## E. Nitto

Oom Dodo berapa saya hrs transfer sekalian yg kemaren pesen... Eh pm aja deh oom..

----------


## rvidella

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
BCA cabang Buaran
A/C No. 6330377516
i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella

Update: 9 people have paid

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** PAID **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

----------


## koimania

waduh telat nih buka forumnya (abis biasanya yg dicek cuma forum lelang doang), kalau masih ada ditambah lagi omosako shironya Bos Dodo, pasti peminatnya masih banyak nih termasuk saya.....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Apa perlu baby sakura oom Jany Lauw diturunin buat koi keeping kontes juga oom Dodo...?

----------


## koimania

> Apa perlu baby sakura oom Jany Lauw diturunin buat koi keeping kontes juga oom Dodo...?


boleh banget, yg penting harganya sebagus harganya p. Dodo.....he...he...he   ::   ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

om Dodo ada waiting list ga?

----------


## Kete

> Apa perlu baby sakura oom Jany Lauw diturunin buat koi keeping kontes juga oom Dodo...?


Setuju.......om Ed....  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Apa perlu baby sakura oom Jany Lauw diturunin buat koi keeping kontes juga oom Dodo...?






> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> Apa perlu baby sakura oom Jany Lauw diturunin buat koi keeping kontes juga oom Dodo...?
> 
> 
> Setuju.......om Ed....



hahahahaha perluuuuuuuuuuuuu om ed ... let's hunt

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> Apa perlu baby sakura oom Jany Lauw diturunin buat koi keeping kontes juga oom Dodo...?
> 
> 
> boleh banget, yg penting harganya sebagus harganya p. Dodo.....he...he...he



thanks pak koimania

----------


## rvidella

> om Dodo ada waiting list ga?



belum ada pak
kayaknya part 2 akan dimulai di SOlo ... oh my bro kodok

----------


## William Pantoni

Do...
Kyknya baby sakura bnyk peminat nih...
Udah boleh dicatat peserta nya...

----------


## rvidella

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
BCA cabang Buaran
A/C No. 6330377516
i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella

Update: 9 people have paid

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** PAID **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** CANCELLED **

*** Pak Yudi dan Moderator Kegiatan Ini ... Sudah ditransfer Rp 1,050,000 sebagai dana sumbangan untuk Koi-S yang berasal dari 10% hasil penjualan Baby Omosako Shiro. Maju terus Koi-s ...

+++) O yah dengan amat sangat disayangkan, saya harus cancel partisipasi Om Hasan, Pak Odil Kokoy, karena ikan pilihan dia rahangnya patah   ::   ::   ::  

Pak Hasan, di forum ini, aku mohon maaf atas hal ini ... rasanya diagnosa saya adalah karena ikan ini terlalu kencang menabrak fiber dimana ikan-ikan ini sedang dikarantina. So sorry pak, it's also a lost for me dan saya baru tahu hal ini tadi ketika saya ambil ikan untuk pak Chivas.
Kemaren ambil ikan untuk kirim ke serpong dan jogja masih belum kenapa-napa tapi tadi siang liat ada 1 ikan yang moncongnya kok aneh ... demikian fotonya saya lampirkan agar bukti lebih nyata dan biar lebih transparansi

Sebelum (pada saat pengambilan foto)

----------


## rvidella

> Do...
> Kyknya baby sakura bnyk peminat nih...
> Udah boleh dicatat peserta nya...


pak wil yang jadi koordinatornya kan? huehehehehehe

baru liat foto ikan pilihan pak odil
.... kasiaaaaaaaaan

gak tega   ::   ::   ::  

maap pak odil ... sudah berusaha dijaga sebaik-baiknya tapi bisa seperti ini yah
sekali lagi, mohon maaf

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

ada yang mau usulkan juri untuk keeping contest ini dan ada yang keberatan dengan aturan contest ini?

so far, Om Agung setuju untuk menjadi judge dari acara ini? ada yang lain diusulkan?

Pak Datta, Pak Robby, Pak Ajik? hmmmmmmm

bagaimana dengan bobot penilaian?

50% overall beauty, 50% dari Growth selama 6 bulan?

mohon pendapatnya

 ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> bagaimana dengan bobot penilaian?
> 50% overall beauty, 50% dari Growth selama 6 bulan?
> mohon pendapatnya


Kalau Body dikemanain oom....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> bagaimana dengan bobot penilaian?
> 50% overall beauty, 50% dari Growth selama 6 bulan?
> mohon pendapatnya
> 
> 
> 
> Kalau Body dikemanain oom....



body yang terlihat di foto yah ... tadinya mikir dimasukin di overal beauty
termasuk juga nanti sumi development untuk 6 bulan kali yah
karena jenis ini shiro kan ada sumi passti yang mempengaruhi penilaian
makanya saya masukin 50% overall beauty yang termasuk body, pattern, contrast warna ... yah semuanya dibungkus jadi satu ....

dan karena ukuran tidak beda jauh di 14-19 cm , nah ada pembelajaran apakah si 14 gak tahunya bisa balap si 19cm, makanya growth dimasukan jadi faktor penilaian dan juga pembelajaran

pak ed, bantu2 donk ... ini mah cuman perumusan asal asalan aja ...

jadi biar dapat kesepakatan bersama, yok sumbang saran  :P  :P  :P 

thanks buat semua dukungannya
... again, hope, we all (participant and semua member forum yang baca) can learn dari keeping contest ini


dodo

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya mah newbie blom bisa sumbang saran... Ok kita panggil aja para Shifu yah.... Oom Ricky, Oom Robby, oom Data, Omm Luki, Oom Agung, Oom Anggit, Mr Sveny..help..help..heeelllppp us pleeeaaasseee.......

----------


## rvidella

> Saya mah newbie blom bisa sumbang saran... Ok kita panggil aja para Shifu yah.... Oom Ricky, Oom Robby, oom Data, Omm Luki, Oom Agung, Oom Anggit, Mr Sveny..help..help..heeelllppp us pleeeaaasseee.......


alasaaaaan newbie, bocen ah ah ah ah
 :: 


lagi pada liburan om ed

yang ada cuman om datta ... ah bocen ah die lagi die lagi huahahahahaha
mengundang komentar buat dia muncul di thread ini   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
> BCA cabang Buaran
> A/C No. 6330377516
> i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella
> 
> Update: 13 people have paid
> 
> 1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
> ...

----------


## irsan

Om.. saya kasih sedikit masukan boleh ya...

Pada saat penjurian.. lebih baik tidak melakukan posting dithread ini,.. tapi proses pemilihan di posting ke PM Om do2.. sehingga para juri lebih leluasa dalam bersikap, setelah itu om do2 bisa memforward semua pilihan juri kembali ke thread ini..

dengan begitu fair play lebih terlihat.. tapi ini sekedar masukan saja ya om..

----------


## E. Nitto

Mudah2an omosako saya gak hilang kesedot bottom drain ya oom Dodo..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Om.. saya kasih sedikit masukan boleh ya...
> 
> Pada saat penjurian.. lebih baik tidak melakukan posting dithread ini,.. tapi proses pemilihan di posting ke PM Om do2.. sehingga para juri lebih leluasa dalam bersikap, setelah itu om do2 bisa memforward semua pilihan juri kembali ke thread ini..
> 
> dengan begitu fair play lebih terlihat.. tapi ini sekedar masukan saja ya om..



setuju om irsan ... akan kita terapkan seperti itu
tapi jurine sopo yah?
saat ini baru ada om agung pribadi ... bagaimana kalo kita pilih 5 juri dengan 1 sebagai head judge yang dapat menentukan keputusan akhir bila ada posisi imbang antara partisipan?

Nominees: Agung Pribadi, Luki, Datta, Ajik, Robby Iwan

tapi yang bersangkutan belum approved nih ... buat yang bersangkutan, jika ok ... please kindly help us yah huehehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

> Mudah2an omosako saya gak hilang kesedot bottom drain ya oom Dodo..



mudah mudahan pak eddy yang menang
yang lain juga selamat bertanding ....

semoga acara ini bermanfaat bagi banyak pihak yah  :P  :P  :P

----------


## rvidella

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
BCA cabang Buaran
A/C No. 6330377516
i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella

Update: 14 people have paid

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** PAID **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** PAID **
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** CANCELLED **

----------


## h3ln1k

dikirim kapan neh om?   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> mudah mudahan pak eddy yang menang
> yang lain juga selamat bertanding ....
> semoga acara ini bermanfaat bagi banyak pihak yah  :P  :P  :P


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Saya yakin pasti sangat bermanfaat oom, nanti yg menang hrs sharing bagaimana cara dia keeping, sehingga paling tidak bisa untuk pembelajaran kita2 di forum ini..

----------


## h3ln1k

setujuh dah ama om eddy wah rival berat neh   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> setujuh dah ama om eddy wah rival berat neh


Waahhh kalau saya baby omosako itu bisa bertahan hidup di kolam aja, saya udah bersyukur banget kok oom... boro2 bisa bikin bagus oom....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> setujuh dah ama om eddy wah rival berat neh  
> 
> 
> Waahhh kalau saya baby omosako itu bisa bertahan hidup di kolam aja, saya udah bersyukur banget kok oom... boro2 bisa bikin bagus oom....


waa tambah berat neh merendah gini   ::   ::

----------


## koibito

Om Dodo.. Saya mau laporan.. 
Pembayaran sudah dilakukan barusan.. Mohon di check om.. 
Hatur nuhun.. 

(udah mulai GO kontes nya??? udah boleh dikasih makan om??    ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> dikirim kapan neh om?


tanggal 2 boss

kemaren mau kirim tapi om helmy katanya keluar kota yah? atau cuman off dari internet?




> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> mudah mudahan pak eddy yang menang
> yang lain juga selamat bertanding ....
> semoga acara ini bermanfaat bagi banyak pihak yah  :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
>        
> Saya yakin pasti sangat bermanfaat oom, nanti yg menang hrs sharing bagaimana cara dia keeping, sehingga paling tidak bisa untuk pembelajaran kita2 di forum ini..



setuju
rasanya semua harus posting ditaro dimana?
kolam berapa ton? temen temennya ada berapa dan di ukuran berapa aja?
makanannya apa dan diberikan berapa kali hehehe jadi semuanya belajar yah





> Om Dodo.. Saya mau laporan.. 
> Pembayaran sudah dilakukan barusan.. Mohon di check om.. 
> Hatur nuhun.. 
> 
> (udah mulai GO kontes nya??? udah boleh dikasih makan om??



boleh boss

----------


## h3ln1k

oke om kutunggu shiromu   ::   jadi dibarengin ama punya om oka? 

tak mulai spesifikasi keeping
- kolam 2 T (ojo di nyek yoo   ::  )
- aer artetis 100 m softwater
- pakan SS campur saki hikari
- sekalian buat pembelajaran highland member keeping shiro dari kecil bagus ataw ga   ::

----------


## rvidella

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
BCA cabang Buaran
A/C No. 6330377516
i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella

Update: 16 people have paid

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) ** PAID **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** PAID **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** PAID **
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** PAID **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** CANCELLED **

----------


## irsan

> oke om kutunggu shiromu    jadi dibarengin ama punya om oka? 
> 
> tak mulai spesifikasi keeping
> - kolam 2 T (ojo di nyek yoo   )
> - aer artetis 100 m softwater
> - pakan SS campur saki hikari
> - sekalian buat pembelajaran highland member keeping shiro dari kecil bagus ataw ga


Pake PHoto Juga om Helmi...

----------


## h3ln1k

ayoo om irsan sek   ::

----------


## irsan

> ayoo om irsan sek


Shiro kecil dewe.. orak iso diphoto..ngumpet trus...
Photo urut no koi aja ya.. berarti yang photol duluan om Sugreta koi

----------


## h3ln1k

fotone udah renang di kolam masing2 ya? ane minggu depan om lha dateng aja ntar tgl 2   ::   pas no. 17 jadi masih lama uploadnya nunggu no. 16 dulu   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ayoo om irsan sek  
> 
> 
> Shiro kecil dewe.. orak iso diphoto..ngumpet trus...
> Photo urut no koi aja ya.. berarti yang photol duluan om Sugreta koi



Ikanku belum dijemput mas... Biarin tahun baruan dulu sama saudaranya. Apa jangan jangan saudaranya sudah pada diambil semua ?   ::  
Rencananya Shiro ini akan di keep di salah satu kolam "Koi of Indonesia". Kolam 9 ton, filter 3 ton (4 chamber + 1 BS yg akan terinstall bulan depan), Pakan Breeder Pro Oplos sama Saki Hi Growth saja deh. (kalau Saki semua Dompet cepet tipis)  :P 

Nanti saya susulkan foto shiro nya yang sudah berenang di kolam ya..
monggo no 2 dulu fotonya di posting.

----------


## rvidella

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
BCA cabang Buaran
A/C No. 6330377516
i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella

Update: 18 people have paid

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) ** PAID **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** PAID **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** PAID **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** PAID **
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** PAID **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** CANCELLED **

----------


## rvidella

monggo diabsen huehehehe peserta 1 sudah menjelaskan kolamnya loh
... peserta no 2 huehehehehehe

----------


## rvidella

buat yang tidak kebagian omosako shiro
bagaimana dengan ini?  
Dainichi Sakura Offspring
Born 2008 all babies with certrificate from Dainichi

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3066

----------


## ronyandry

Lapooorrrr....
Baby Shiro masih dikarantina & belum di foto   ::   ::  
rencananya akan masuk di kolam +/- 6 ton bareng tantenya Shiro Ogata 50 Up   ::   ::   ::  
Pakan ogata wheatgerm (belum tau apa ntar ganti merek kalau udah abis   ::   ::  )
Laporan selesai

----------


## odil kokoy

Bro Dodo sayang sekali ikannya   ::   ::  yah tapi engga apa apa. Lain kali ikutan lagi :P  :P . Siap siap buat baby Sakura.  ::   ::  dan Selamat Hari Natal (Telat) dan Tahun Baru, buat Seluruh Koi-s Mania dan Pengurus/  ::   ::  








> Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening DODO KOI:
> BCA cabang Buaran
> A/C No. 6330377516
> i.n.o Reynaldo Vidella
> 
> Update: 9 people have paid
> 
> 1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
> ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pak Hasan,

Saya dah lihat langsung ikannya. Mengerikan pak. Hehehe. Tapi kalau mau sedikit gambling masih ada kemungkinan normal karena ikan kecil masih mungkin tumbuh. Siapa tahu dapat best price dari om dodo? Hehehe

----------


## E. Nitto

> Pak Hasan,
> 
> Saya dah lihat langsung ikannya. Mengerikan pak. Hehehe. Tapi kalau mau sedikit gambling masih ada kemungkinan normal karena ikan kecil masih mungkin tumbuh. Siapa tahu dapat best price dari om dodo? Hehehe


Janganlah oom kasian yg ngambil, terlalu gambling...

----------


## rvidella

setuju
kasian kalo dilepas jadi yah kita jadikan percobaan aja apakah rahang patah bisa sembuh atau tidak hehehehe

----------


## rvidella

> ada yang mau usulkan juri untuk keeping contest ini dan ada yang keberatan dengan aturan contest ini?
> 
> so far, Om Agung setuju untuk menjadi judge dari acara ini? ada yang lain diusulkan?
> 
> Pak Datta, Pak Robby, Pak Ajik? hmmmmmmm
> 
> bagaimana dengan bobot penilaian?
> 
> 50% overall beauty, 50% dari Growth selama 6 bulan?
> ...


Judges yang telah bersedia membantu penilaian Omosako Shiro ini adalah

Head Judge: Sekjen KOI-S, Pak Robby, yang mau belajar ke omosako dulu selama 6 bulan ini   ::  
Judges: Agung Pribadi, Ajik Raffles, Luki Cibinong, ?
Dicari satu lagi ... Pak Harry dari Gen Koi Bersediakah?

hehehehehehe

----------


## dattairadian

> bagaimana dengan bobot penilaian?
> 
> 50% overall beauty, 50% dari Growth selama 6 bulan?
> 
> mohon pendapatnya


Untuk masukan saja...
Karena ini "keeping" contest, maka yang harus jadi perhatian adalah : keeping technique...
(bagaimana si owner dapat membuat growth yang baik, bagaimana si owner dapat meningkatkan kualitas skin, bagaimana si owner dapat meningkatkan kualitas warna).

----------


## irsan

> setuju
> kasian kalo dilepas jadi yah kita jadikan percobaan aja apakah rahang patah bisa sembuh atau tidak hehehehe


sedikit masukan lagi ya om..
Mungkin shiro ini tetap di keep ama P. Hasan.. dengan harga free dulu... alias 0 rupiah..
setelah 6 bulan kemudian perkembangan koi ini gimana? rahang bisa sembuh ato tidak..
jika ternyata rahange bisa sembuh dan P. Hasan tinggal byr 500rb ke om Do2..jika tidak sembuh hitung2 P. Hasan ngalah buat ngasih pakan..

Ini juga masukan aja lho om...  :P  :P

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> setuju
> kasian kalo dilepas jadi yah kita jadikan percobaan aja apakah rahang patah bisa sembuh atau tidak hehehehe
> 
> 
> sedikit masukan lagi ya om..
> Mungkin shiro ini tetap di keep ama P. Hasan.. dengan harga free dulu... alias 0 rupiah..
> setelah 6 bulan kemudian perkembangan koi ini gimana? rahang bisa sembuh ato tidak..
> ...



thanks om datta masukannya ....
sekarang sudah mulai banyak yang posting mengenai tempat pemeliharaan dan rencana mau pakai pakan apa
mungkin yang lain akan segera menyusul yah


om irsan juga thanks masukannya ... tapi aku kok yah gak enak kalo kasih pak hasan, ikan yang menurut aku defect ...
tapi kalo Pak Hasan minat, ikan ini masih tetap boleh dipelihara beliau for FREE karena beliau yang telah memilih ikan ini dan ini murni kesalahan dari pihak aku   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> thanks om datta masukannya ....
> sekarang sudah mulai banyak yang posting mengenai tempat pemeliharaan dan rencana mau pakai pakan apa


kalo "keeping contest" rasanya ya mesti di rumah masing2 (how to keep) .... bedakan dengan growing contest

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
>  thanks om datta masukannya ....
> sekarang sudah mulai banyak yang posting mengenai tempat pemeliharaan dan rencana mau pakai pakan apa
> 
> 
> kalo "keeping contest" rasanya ya mesti di rumah masing2 (how to keep) .... bedakan dengan growing contest


gimana gak mau ngambekan? u gak ngerti ngerti sih .....

om alvin udah jelasin kolam dia, om helnik dah jelasin kolam dia tsk tsk tsk

baca thread sebelumnya donk!!!
Gimana gak malu gue mau digabungin jadi Datdo? hmmm jangan deh om Helmy ... jangan Datdo, malu maluin saya aja ... abis yang depan rada *** 

itu udah jelasin rumah masing masing, Om DATTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## rvidella

> Lapooorrrr....
> Baby Shiro masih dikarantina & belum di foto    
> rencananya akan masuk di kolam +/- 6 ton bareng tantenya Shiro Ogata 50 Up     
> Pakan ogata wheatgerm (belum tau apa ntar ganti merek kalau udah abis    )
> Laporan selesai



biar pak datta baca
ini kolam om rony pak datta ....

----------


## rvidella

> Judges yang telah bersedia membantu penilaian Omosako Shiro ini adalah
> 
> Head Judge: Sekjen KOI-S, Pak Robby, yang mau belajar ke omosako dulu selama 6 bulan ini   
> Judges: Agung Pribadi, Ajik Raffles, Luki Cibinong, ?
> Dicari satu lagi ... Pak Harry dari Gen Koi Bersediakah?
> 
> hehehehehehe


confirmed:

Head Judge: Sekjen KOI-S, Pak Robby
Judges: Agung Pribadi, Ajik Raffles, Luki Cibinong, Harry Genkoi


Thanks all judges

----------


## rvidella

Bagaimana dengan perumusan ini? 




> NAMA KEGIATAN
> Dodo Koi 1st Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest
> 
> DEFINISI KEGIATAN
> Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku yang berasal dari breeder Hoshikin yang disediakan Dodo Koi untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam partisipan selama periode 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri.
> 
> Koi yang akan dipilih adalah Omosako Shiro tosai berukuran 14  19 cm yang disediakan Dodo Koi
> 
> TUJUAN
> ...

----------


## koibito

> setuju
> kasian kalo dilepas jadi yah kita jadikan percobaan aja apakah rahang patah bisa sembuh atau tidak hehehehe


Om Dodo wajib posting bulanan fotonya juga yaaa...   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


ane kagak ikut2 ahhh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

maksudnya biar keliatan akrab banget kali om helnik   ::    padahal ...



> Gimana gak malu gue mau digabungin jadi Datdo? hmmm jangan deh om Helmy ... jangan Datdo, malu maluin saya aja ... abis yang depan rada ***


Datdo itu apa sih? Datta Dodo gituh?
terima kasih jika memalukan.. saya sangat tersanjung...

----------


## ronyandry

Lapor...
Shiro sudah RIP
loncat dari kolam karantina   ::   ::  
saya teledor sih tidak melakukan pengecheckan padahal kemaren sore masih sempat pasang filter buat tuh kolam karantina   ::   ::  
Buat rekan2 "keep watching your shiro"

----------


## chivas

> Lapor...
> Shiro sudah RIP
> loncat dari kolam karantina    
> saya teledor sih tidak melakukan pengecheckan padahal kemaren sore masih sempat pasang filter buat tuh kolam karantina    
> Buat rekan2 "keep watching your shiro"


turut berduka om....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Lapor...
> Shiro sudah RIP
> loncat dari kolam karantina    
> saya teledor sih tidak melakukan pengecheckan padahal kemaren sore masih sempat pasang filter buat tuh kolam karantina    
> Buat rekan2 "keep watching your shiro"


walah ikut berduka om hari ini udah di karantina ane tutupin pake jaring biar ga loncat lha shironya masih giras banget gitu   ::   ::

----------


## TSA

> Lapor...
> Shiro sudah RIP
> loncat dari kolam karantina    
> saya teledor sih tidak melakukan pengecheckan padahal kemaren sore masih sempat pasang filter buat tuh kolam karantina    
> Buat rekan2 "keep watching your shiro"


Ikut beduka pak Rony ....

Tsa

----------


## E. Nitto

> shironya masih giras banget gitu


Masih seperti oom Dodo ya oom..'Giras banget'..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Lapor...
> Shiro sudah RIP
> loncat dari kolam karantina    
> saya teledor sih tidak melakukan pengecheckan padahal kemaren sore masih sempat pasang filter buat tuh kolam karantina    
> Buat rekan2 "keep watching your shiro"
> 
> 
> ...


Tq pak...
padahalkan itu shiro pasti jadi GCnya tuh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Lapor...
> Shiro sudah RIP
> loncat dari kolam karantina    
> saya teledor sih tidak melakukan pengecheckan padahal kemaren sore masih sempat pasang filter buat tuh kolam karantina    
> Buat rekan2 "keep watching your shiro"
> 
> 
> walah ikut berduka om hari ini udah di karantina ane tutupin pake jaring biar ga loncat lha shironya masih giras banget gitu



turut berduka om ron

eh giras apa sih?

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> ...


Turut berduka juga om ronyandry...masih ada baby sakura om...

----------


## budidjo

kemarin nggak kebagian shiro nya,   ::   ::   ::  
saya baru aja dpt shiro omosako 100% asli , sekitar 20 cm panjangnya, boleh diikutin ke kontes nggak? blm sempat upload fotomya krn ikan blm diambil.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Do, mumpung belum dimulai sediain gelar koi anumerta buat shiro-nya om ronnyandry

Mungkin Tuhan memang baik hati sama ente, om. Ente dihindarkan utk menjadi anggota kaum narsis

----------


## E. Nitto

Kekuatan serpong berkurang satu deh..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> kemarin nggak kebagian shiro nya,     
> saya baru aja dpt shiro omosako 100% asli , sekitar 20 cm panjangnya, boleh diikutin ke kontes nggak? blm sempat upload fotomya krn ikan blm diambil.



huehehehehe kayaknya belum bisa om budidjo
nanti dia jadi yang paling bongsor donk huehehehehehe

----------


## arungtasik

> Lapor...
> Shiro sudah RIP
> loncat dari kolam karantina    
> saya teledor sih tidak melakukan pengecheckan padahal kemaren sore masih sempat pasang filter buat tuh kolam karantina    
> Buat rekan2 "keep watching your shiro"


Turut berduka Ron .... Tapi saya tahu, itu gara-gara di kolam baru belum ada acara selamatan dan makan-makan, padahal libur akhir tahunnya panjang banget...   ::   ::

----------


## koibito

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Lapor...
> Shiro sudah RIP
> loncat dari kolam karantina    
> saya teledor sih tidak melakukan pengecheckan padahal kemaren sore masih sempat pasang filter buat tuh kolam karantina    
> Buat rekan2 "keep watching your shiro"
> 
> 
> Turut berduka Ron .... Tapi saya tahu, itu gara-gara di kolam baru belum ada acara selamatan dan makan-makan, padahal libur akhir tahunnya panjang banget...


Huehehehe... Penunggu kolamnya masih minta tumbal terus... Sebelum selametan dan tumpengan..
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

> kemarin nggak kebagian shiro nya,     
> saya baru aja dpt shiro omosako 100% asli , sekitar 20 cm panjangnya, boleh diikutin ke kontes nggak? blm sempat upload fotomya krn ikan blm diambil.


Maaf om Budidjo, sy numpang tanya : Kriteria Shiro Omosako 100% asli itu yang bagaimana yah ?
Mohon petunjuknya yah om ? Thx

----------


## koibito

Om Dodo Ytc,
kira2 postingan pertama foto para kontestan itu mulai kapan ya?? atau per berapa bulan gitu?? 

Turut belasungkawa atas tewasnya salah satu ikan kontestan..   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Om Dodo Ytc,
> kira2 postingan pertama foto para kontestan itu mulai kapan ya?? atau per berapa bulan gitu?? 
> 
> Turut belasungkawa atas tewasnya salah satu ikan kontestan..



om ...... gimana kalo postingan pertama akan kita post setelah 3 bulan kita memelihara tetapi penjurian tetap berdasarka foto pada saat setelah 6 bulan

please update kolam-kolam dimana para participant akan memelihara baby shiro ini

kolam berapa ton? berapa penghuninya dan ukurannya?
kasih makan pakai? berapa kali?
or whatever yang mau diceritakan atau dibagikan kepada kita-kita

thanks all

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> ...


giras tuh liar om belon jinak renangnya kenceng banget   ::   ::

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> ...


waduh kehilangan kesempatan melihat calon GC euy   ::   ::  
btw turut berduka ya Om Ron...

----------


## rvidella

> eh giras apa sih?
> 			
> 		
> 
> giras tuh liar om belon jinak renangnya kenceng banget


kalo dodo kayak chagoi Om Ed ... minta dielus elus dan berenang gak bisa cepat

----------


## irsan

om do2, kok belum ada peserta yg update data keeping contest, baru sampe om ronnyandry.. selanjutnya...

----------


## h3ln1k

aku udah loh lagi tak karantina neh   ::   ayo yang laen

----------


## rvidella

> om do2, kok belum ada peserta yg update data keeping contest, baru sampe om ronnyandry.. selanjutnya...



yang lain pada istirahat di hari minggu om irsan
mungkin besok lagi yah hehehehehe

----------


## irsan

> aku udah loh lagi tak karantina neh    ayo yang laen


photo mana

----------


## h3ln1k

hayah lha dikarantina tak tutupin om ikannya masih kagetan   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

Duluan ya om do2

Ini data teknis keeping Shiro. No. 15
kolam ukuran 2x5x1,3  Filter ukuran 2,5x0,7x1 Total 14,75 Ton
Pakan : Saki-Hikari Growth + Aka Sai + SS
Populasi : kurang lebih 43 ekor koi ukuran 35 Up - 55 cm


*Ini Photo Kolam Keeping Contest*


*Ini photo Shiro Omosako.. Kasihan banget.. berebut pakan juga susah..*
*Apakah teknik pemberian pakan yang saya gunakan bisa membuat shiro omosako yang kecil diantara koi yang ukuran 35 up ini menjadi JUmbo..*

----------


## chivas

> Duluan ya om do2
> 
> Ini data teknis keeping Shiro. No. 15
> kolam ukuran 2x5x1,3  Filter ukuran 2,5x0,7x1 Total 14,75 Ton
> Pakan : Saki-Hikari Growth + Aka Sai + SS
> Populasi : kurang lebih 43 ekor koi ukuran 35 Up - 55 cm
> 
> 
> *Ini Photo Kolam Keeping Contest*
> ...


kyknya om irsan nih kandidat juara.....

----------


## irsan

> kyknya om irsan nih kandidat juara.....


Mimpi kali ya om Chivas.. GImana mau gede shiro omosakonya..

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> kyknya om irsan nih kandidat juara.....
> 
> 
> Mimpi kali ya om Chivas.. GImana mau gede shiro omosakonya..


kalah rebutan makanan ya ama yg gede..  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Oom Dodo saya blom bisa foto, omosako shiro masih di kolam karantina...
Data kolam total sekitar 50ton, termasuk filter
Pakan hhmmmm disini yg sulit, soalnya kolamnya cuma 1 jadi Shiro ngalah krn ikut kepentingan yg lebih besar, jadi ikut makan sama2 yg lain..  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Sementara saat ini yg dimakan Sakai color, Sakai wheatgerm dan Hikari wheatgerm, Hi-Silk21 Kenkokanri, Momotaro mix, Saki Hikari growth, pokoknya campur aduk, gak tau deh nanti tuh Shiro jadinya apa....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

thanks buat semuanya

om irsan and om eddy .... nice ponds

----------


## Koi Lovers

Aku masih ingat kok ama kolamnya om eddy (kolam role model sih kalo mau bikin lagi huehehehehehe)

Kolamnya om irsan juga manteb man
ternyata forum ini bener-bener tempat bernaungnya para hobiis koi kelas kakap seindonesia

ayo yang lain mana fotonya, walaupun saya ngga semapat ikut, tapi saya penasaran ama perkembangan ikan para peserta
KEEP THE SPIRIT ON FRIENDS

Ronny

----------


## h3ln1k

ntar sminggu lagi ane upload poto   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Dear All especially for bro Dodo, thanks for your support, I will take the challange to take care this fish for free, and for learning process,   ::   ::  




> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, betapa beruntungnya koi ini ya...
What a nice hobby...

----------


## rvidella

ikan sudah diambil pak hasan 


update yah pak
mudah mudahan recover
kemaren saya sempet angkat and atually getting better pak

tapi apa bisa fully recovered ... we'll see

gak tahunya ikan ini bisa jadi pemenang lagi huehehehe bener bener kuda hitam
karena sirip ikan ini robek pertamanya, tetapi pak hasan tetep picked
dan kemaren aku lihat sudah mulai nyambung lagi sirip yang robek ini

anyway, ikan ini sudah berada di tangan dingin pak hasan

must be improving

----------


## koibito

Om Dodo.. Ada Sakura yg robek rahang juga??   ::   ::  
Pesen satu kalo ada lagi yaa..   ::

----------


## rvidella

huehehehehe sadis
kalo liat aslinya ... serem om ...
kasian

om mully posting kolamnya aja dulu disini hehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Dodo.. Ada Sakura yg robek rahang juga??    
> Pesen satu kalo ada lagi yaa..


Perlu bantuan Chris John?
Spesialis bikin rahang robek

----------


## h3ln1k

Status yang udah ngasih konfirmasi contes

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) 
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) 
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) 
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) 
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) 
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) 
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) 
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) 
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) 
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** KOMPLET **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) 
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** karantina **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** karantina **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) 
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)  

silahkan rekan2 yang mau nambahin   ::

----------


## rvidella

thanks buat re-capnya om helmy

----------


## h3ln1k

> thanks buat re-capnya om helmy


sami sami om dodo   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> thanks buat re-capnya om helmy
> 
> 
> sami sami om dodo



yang dainichi sakura di recap-in juga yah hueheheheheh

thanks om helmy huehehehehe
nanti dikasih dainichi sakura yang rahang patah deh huehehehehehe
amit amit ketok meja ....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Beres Bro Dodo, kemarin ikan masuk karantina dan hari ini test di kasi makan (overall ikan seh baik-baik saja gesit dan seger buger cuma rahangnya masih memble gitu), mudah mudahan ikan ini bisa bertahan dan menjadi kuda hitam lagi seperti HK 11 yang di Hosikin keeping contest gito   ::   ::   :mrgreen


update yah pak
mudah mudahan recover
kemaren saya sempet angkat and atually getting better pak

tapi apa bisa fully recovered ... we'll see

gak tahunya ikan ini bisa jadi pemenang lagi huehehehe bener bener kuda hitam
karena sirip ikan ini robek pertamanya, tetapi pak hasan tetep picked
dan kemaren aku lihat sudah mulai nyambung lagi sirip yang robek ini

anyway, ikan ini sudah berada di tangan dingin pak hasan

must be improving[/quote]

----------


## h3ln1k

smoga bisa cepet balik normal om   :: 

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick)
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick)
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick)
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** KOMPLET **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** karantina **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** karantina **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** karantina **

----------


## rvidella

Update: 18 people have paid

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) ** PAID **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** PAID **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** PAID **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick) ** PAID **
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)** PAID **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** PAID **
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** PAID **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** CANCELLED **

----------


## chivas

lapor ah....
ikannya sdh 2 hari tdk terlihat di kolam....
entah lompat trus dimakan tikus ato msk ke bottom drain......
soalnya bottom drain tdk ditutup.....

jd  belum jelas mati ato tdk.....

please jgn mati......

moga2 hanya tersedot bottom drain dan nyangkut di pipa...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> lapor ah....
> ikannya sdh 2 hari tdk terlihat di kolam....
> entah lompat trus dimakan tikus ato msk ke bottom drain......
> soalnya bottom drain tdk ditutup.....
> 
> jd  belum jelas mati ato tdk.....
> 
> please jgn mati......
> 
> moga2 hanya tersedot bottom drain dan nyangkut di pipa...



please jangannnnnnn ini kolam 70 ton itu?
what's going on aya naon BD gak ditutup?

----------


## chivas

iya om dodo bottom drain emang sengaja ngga ditutup, tp dulu pernah jg pelihara ikan ukuran 15 cm n ke hisap bottom drain tp akhirnya nongol, tp kok ini udah 2 hari ngga nongol2....
kolam gw bukan 70 ton tp kolam ane cuman 30 ton...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> iya om dodo bottom drain emang sengaja ngga ditutup, tp dulu pernah jg pelihara ikan ukuran 15 cm n ke hisap bottom drain tp akhirnya nongol, tp kok ini udah 2 hari ngga nongol2....
> kolam gw bukan 70 ton tp kolam ane cuman 30 ton...



moga moga nongol
apa dia masuk bottom drain dan keluarnya di kolam 70 ton kali?   ::

----------


## chivas

moga2 nanti keluar kl udah 90 cm.....

----------


## E. Nitto

> lapor ah....
> ikannya sdh 2 hari tdk terlihat di kolam....
> entah lompat trus dimakan tikus ato msk ke bottom drain......
> soalnya bottom drain tdk ditutup.....
> jd  belum jelas mati ato tdk.....
> please jgn mati......
> moga2 hanya tersedot bottom drain dan nyangkut di pipa...


Ha3x.. akhirnya da juga yg senasib sama saya.... Gak apa2 oom, nanti kalau udah 90cm pasti keluar sendiri...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## budidjo

Kalo kriteria ya percaya dr dealer aja, soalnya kalo masih kecil, semua sama aja, malah kalo omosako banyak jeleknya




> Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> kemarin nggak kebagian shiro nya,     
> saya baru aja dpt shiro omosako 100% asli , sekitar 20 cm panjangnya, boleh diikutin ke kontes nggak? blm sempat upload fotomya krn ikan blm diambil.
> 
> 
> Maaf om Budidjo, sy numpang tanya : Kriteria Shiro Omosako 100% asli itu yang bagaimana yah ?
> Mohon petunjuknya yah om ? Thx

----------


## Kete

> Kalo kriteria ya percaya dr dealer aja, soalnya kalo masih kecil, semua sama aja, malah kalo omosako banyak jeleknya


Emang cuma itu dasarnya om "Kepercayaan" didalam forum ini juga kita semua dasarnya cuma percaya.....
Kalo ada yang merasa dibohongi pasti pada akhirnya menghibur diri dgn berkata "Bayar uang sekolah lagi deh"

----------


## cheung

om Dodo .. apakah tiap bulan hrs laporan u shiro keeping contest ini?? 

oke deh sbg langkah awalnya sy postingin dl kolam tmpt ikannya berikut gbr filternya + foto ikannya waktu diambil ...
ohya.. pakannya sy ks pakan yg msh ada di rumah yakni hikari wheatgerm, manda, sinking sugiyama... pemberiannya sehari 2x... laporan selesai... 
(eh apakah bener begini bentuk laporannya? soale ga pernah ikut keeping contest sebelumnya...)

----------


## rvidella

thanks bu cheung

akhirnya bisa liat kolam ibu kita ini hehehehe

update per bulan boleh tapi yang kita minta sih nanti pas mid nya aja di 3 bulan cuman yah kita bikin rame aja thread ini
lagi mau kalahin thread surabaya nih huahahahahahaha

thanks again bu

----------


## rvidella

Thanks buat semua partisipasinya

Update: 19 people have paid

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) ** PAID **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** PAID **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** PAID **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** PAID **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** PAID **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** PAID **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** PAID **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick) ** PAID **
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** PAID **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** PAID **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** PAID **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)** PAID **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** PAID **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** PAID **
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** PAID **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** PAID **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** PAID **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** PAID **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) ** PAID **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** PAID **
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** CANCELLED **

----------


## Faris

> iya om dodo bottom drain emang sengaja ngga ditutup, tp dulu pernah jg pelihara ikan ukuran 15 cm n ke hisap bottom drain tp akhirnya nongol, tp kok ini udah 2 hari ngga nongol2....
> kolam gw bukan 70 ton tp kolam ane cuman 30 ton...


Ha ha ha....   ::   ::   ::  senasib sama saya Pak, kohaku saya yang HKKC juga nyungsep di BD pas ditinggal pulang Lebaran.... krn tutup BD-nya pecah blm sempat ganti.

----------


## rvidella

ayoooo ada lagi mungkin yang mau update?

----------


## h3ln1k

update omosako shiro
kolam mini 2 T, pakan SS campur Saki Hikari sehari ga tau berapa kali sampe pada kayak om dodo bodina   ::  
jumlah ikan sekolam 5 ekor

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> iya om dodo bottom drain emang sengaja ngga ditutup, tp dulu pernah jg pelihara ikan ukuran 15 cm n ke hisap bottom drain tp akhirnya nongol, tp kok ini udah 2 hari ngga nongol2....
> kolam gw bukan 70 ton tp kolam ane cuman 30 ton... 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha....     senasib sama saya Pak, kohaku saya yang HKKC juga nyungsep di BD pas ditinggal pulang Lebaran.... krn tutup BD-nya pecah blm sempat ganti.


weleh...weleh..bnyk yg senasib ternyata.....
tp ikan ku sampai saat ini blm nongol jg.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> weleh...weleh..bnyk yg senasib ternyata.....
> tp ikan ku sampai saat ini blm nongol jg.....



coba kolamnya diposting om chivas
mungkin gak tahunya pas lagi mau difoto dia keluar mau mejeng

atu mungkin akan ada yang bisa nemu lewat fotto

kayak where's waldo
ini where's omo?

----------


## arungtasik

Lapor om, si kecil omo sudah masuk kolam. Kolamnya kecil juga, kapasitas 2,5 ton dengan filter empat chamber plus bakki shower, bersama tiga koi lainnya. Kadang-kadang, juga bersama koi kecil yg bawa pelampung ini....:



Kalau si omo sudah besar, baru pindah ke kolam besar. Kalau si Aisha kecil juga sudah besar, baru pindah ke kolam renang besar...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

A happy Aisha... Like Father Like Daughter...

----------


## dattairadian

wah, ternyata untuk mencetak tosai yang baik tidak perlu oyagoi jantan yang baik juga ya? huahahahahahahahahahaha......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

> wah, ternyata untuk mencetak tosai yang baik tidak perlu oyagoi jantan yang baik juga ya? huahahahahahahahahahaha......


... pattern oom, pattern...

----------


## h3ln1k

high skin quality calon GC neh   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> wah, ternyata untuk mencetak tosai yang baik tidak perlu oyagoi jantan yang baik juga ya? huahahahahahahahahahaha......


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om danu blon posting kolam loh  :P  :P

----------


## chivas

iwa e udah gone om........

ngga ketahuan rimba nya....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sampe sekarang blon nongol?   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

blm.....

tp nanti ku posting kolam deh....  ::

----------


## koibito

Maaf.. Saya juga belum posting kolam.. huhuhu..   ::   ::  

Om Helmy, bisa di rekap yg sudah dan belum posting??   ::   ::  
Thanks om..

Peace out..

----------


## E. Nitto

> iwa e udah gone om........
> ngga ketahuan rimba nya....


Jgn patah arang oom... nanti pas udah waktunya deket2 judging pasti keluar....yg pasti muncul dgn shiroji yg seputih salju, sumi sehitam arang, fukurin bak mutiara dari pantai selatan dan dgn body terpedonya.. sabar aja oom...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> Jgn patah arang oom... nanti pas udah waktunya deket2 judging pasti keluar....yg pasti muncul dgn shiroji yg seputih salju, sumi sehitam arang, fukurin bak mutiara dari pantai selatan dan dgn body terpedonya.. sabar aja oom...


Amin........

----------


## rvidella

ayo yang lain di update

kalo udah sebulan .. boleh lah diukur ulang dan dibandingkan dengan ukuran waktu di cilangkap huehehehehehe


dodo

----------


## h3ln1k

OK om ane rekap   ::  

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** KOMPLET **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** KOMPLET **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** TERSESAT **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick)
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick)
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick)
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** KOMPLET **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick)
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** KOMPLET **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** karantina **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

silahkan rekan2 yang mau nambahin  ::

----------


## rvidella

yang punya pak hasan odil kokoy juga masih karantina hehehehe 

info as of kemaren pas sms-an   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

kalau saya punya shiro sudah masuk kolam 3T tanpa lewat karantina,
makanannya sugiyama high grow, dan hokky spirulina,

ferry

----------


## rvidella

> kalau saya punya shiro sudah masuk kolam 3T tanpa lewat karantina,
> makanannya sugiyama high grow, dan hokky spirulina,
> 
> ferry



kolam dari A-Z dbuat oleh om Ferry SENDIRI
ada sih yang bantu ... si tante kalo siang dateng bawa pisang goreng sama kopi anget ... sambil bawa handuk dan melap peluh keringat dari kening sang suami tercinta ...

loh jadi cerita romance yah?

tapi mereka berdua memang mesra kok ... mau lihat aslinya, minta ijin aja ke jatibening wakakakakaka

----------


## h3ln1k

> kalau saya punya shiro sudah masuk kolam 3T tanpa lewat karantina,
> makanannya sugiyama high grow, dan hokky spirulina,
> 
> ferry


potonya om   ::

----------


## koibito

> kolam dari A-Z dbuat oleh om Ferry SENDIRI
> ada sih yang bantu ... si tante kalo siang dateng bawa pisang goreng sama kopi anget ... sambil bawa handuk dan melap peluh keringat dari kening sang suami tercinta ...
> 
> loh jadi cerita romance yah?
> 
> tapi mereka berdua memang mesra kok ... mau lihat aslinya, minta ijin aja ke jatibening wakakakakaka


*
Fotonya om???*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

pagi hari om koibito sudah absen ... halo om
foto kolam om koibito udah belum? ayo ayo yang lain di update bagaimana dengan perkembangan shiro nya ....






> kolam dari A-Z dbuat oleh om Ferry SENDIRI
> ada sih yang bantu ... si tante kalo siang dateng bawa pisang goreng sama kopi anget ... sambil bawa handuk dan melap peluh keringat dari kening sang suami tercinta ...
> 
> loh jadi cerita romance yah?
> 
> tapi mereka berdua memang mesra kok ... mau lihat aslinya, minta ijin aja ke jatibening wakakakakaka
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...

----------


## E. Nitto

> OK om ane rekap   
> 1 Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** karantina **
> silahkan rekan2 yang mau nambahin


Ralat oom Dodo... udah gak di karantina, udah masuk main pond, bahkan udah hilang 2 kali masuk bottom drain, untungnya ketemu..... 
Duh susah nih ambil fotonya, dia nyelip2 terus diantara gajah2..  ::   ::   ::   ::   Mau dicoba tangkep malah lebih susah lagi, kayak nangkep ikan di lauuuutttt...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

wah, shiro ku  udah masuk kolam utama ku, dan lincah sekali sampe hari ini,..masalah nya pada pemberian pakan, dia kalah sama yg lain selain kalah ukuran termasuk besar peletnya juga,..

tapi dia nekat berebut makanan sama Showa 65cm ku,..hi..hi..takut ketelah aja seh,..

masalah photo kolam entar saya coba deh,..

thanks pak dodo..

----------


## ftupamahu

> Originally Posted by ftupamahu
> 
> kalau saya punya shiro sudah masuk kolam 3T tanpa lewat karantina,
> makanannya sugiyama high grow, dan hokky spirulina,
> 
> ferry
> 
> 
> potonya om



ini foto shiro mudah-mudahan kelihatan

ferry

----------


## chivas

akhirnya ktmu jg tuh shiro, tp kok udah gede yah 
ajaib br 2 bln..... :P

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   gile benerrr neh juaranya keeping contest neh mendadak ilang tau2 udah gede berarti filternya om chivas mantab dunk buat pembesaran   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

gila om danu... belum sebulan udah 40 cm... makan paralon kali ya...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

diajak chivas chivas an ama om danu tuh om tomi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> diajak chivas chivas an ama om danu tuh om tomi


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> diajak chivas chivas an ama om danu tuh om tomi


  ::   ::   ::   Jelas aja cepet bongsor lha chivasnya juga yg.... ROYAL SALUTE .....  ::   ::   ::  


Tsa

----------


## E. Nitto

> akhirnya ktmu jg tuh shiro, tp kok udah gede yah 
> ajaib br 2 bln..... :P


Wah manstabz koleksinya oom Danu....

----------


## chivas

> Wah manstabz koleksinya oom Danu....


jd malu nih om koleksinya Bapak yg satu ini......  ::

----------


## asfenv

Om Dodo,..

shiroku , udah mulai keluar warna hitamnya,..padahal waktu diceburin masih almost white,....

apakah memang harusnya keluar atau kecepatannya? gak seimbang sama pertumbuhannya,
aku kasih pakar Saki white germ..

temen temen koi's Tolong tanggapan nya om....?

maaf belum bisa posting photo sampe sekarang...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om Dodo,..
> 
> shiroku , udah mulai keluar warna hitamnya,..padahal waktu diceburin masih almost white,....
> 
> apakah memang harusnya keluar atau kecepatannya? gak seimbang sama pertumbuhannya,
> aku kasih pakar Saki white germ..
> 
> temen temen koi's Tolong tanggapan nya om....?
> 
> maaf belum bisa posting photo sampe sekarang...


om jangan lupa milih ikan dulu di kujyaku keeeping contest ditunggu temen2 neh  ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Om Dodo,..
> 
> shiroku , udah mulai keluar warna hitamnya,..padahal waktu diceburin masih almost white,....
> 
> apakah memang harusnya keluar atau kecepatannya? gak seimbang sama pertumbuhannya,
> aku kasih pakar Saki white germ..
> 
> temen temen koi's Tolong tanggapan nya om....?
> 
> maaf belum bisa posting photo sampe sekarang...


Om, ditunggu teman-teman di Kujaku Keeping Kontes. Ini waktunya om asfenv milih lho. Tx.

salam,

ari radja

----------


## rvidella

pak asfen dicariin loh ......

huehehehe ayo balik ke update omosako lagi

----------


## koibito

::   ::   ::   ::  
*
Om Dodo dan om2 sekalian.. saya mau lapor, ditinggal ke laut 4 hari, ternyata sang shiro saya telah tewas.. Belum posting foto belum apa, eeehh malah tewas... kedinginan kayanya..
sirip mletek2.. tapi ngga ada merah2, sepertinya langsung kena ke insang..
Jadi akhirnya, saya keluar deh dari kontes GO ini... 

Terima kasih.. 
Do'akan shiro saya yaa.. semoga ada garansi dari panitia...*  ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

Update: si omo shiro yg sudah tewas: 

2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** Hilang, diduga lompat dan disambar kucing.
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** Tewas kesepian 
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** Tewas, sakit

Alhamdulillah, si omo kecilku masih sehat sampai hari ini, ukuran sudah 18 cm (naik 3 cm dalam sebulan...   ::   ::   ). Sehari tiba di rumah, si omo sempat memunculkan memar di badannya, untung segera ketahuan dan ia pun menginap di bak karantina selama seminggu. 

Oya, kemarin dapat teman-teman baru yang lebih kecil (+/- 10 cm): 3 showa dan 2 tancho showa dari GenKoi Farm. Terima kasih Om Harry Nugroho, mudah-mudahan gak merasa ditodong, tapi kami datang selagi Om Harry menguras kolam berisi anakan Isa Showa yang semok-semok ....   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

hik hik hik sedih yah ... I am sorry for your lost
om mully ... panitia belum bisa kasih garansi yah
maap ya 

koi .... living jewel ... ada kata "living"nya  sih yah ... and bukan kita pemilik nyawa ...
 huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
sangking sedihnya jadi ngelantur nih

om helmy punten di update hueheheheheheheee





> Update: si omo shiro yg sudah tewas: 
> 
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
> 7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** Hilang, diduga lompat dan disambar kucing.
> 16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** Tewas kesepian 
> 20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** Tewas, sakit
> 
> Alhamdulillah, si omo kecilku masih sehat sampai hari ini, ukuran sudah 18 cm (naik 3 cm dalam sebulan...     ). Sehari tiba di rumah, si omo sempat memunculkan memar di badannya, untung segera ketahuan dan ia pun menginap di bak karantina selama seminggu. 
> 
> Oya, kemarin dapat teman-teman baru yang lebih kecil (+/- 10 cm): 3 showa dan 2 tancho showa dari GenKoi Farm. Terima kasih Om Harry Nugroho, mudah-mudahan gak merasa ditodong, tapi kami datang selagi Om Harry menguras kolam berisi anakan Isa Showa yang semok-semok ....

----------


## koibito

iya nih om dodo.. ga apa2 deh ngga garansi juga.. (nyawa ko di garansi..) hehehe..
saya lama ngga online om dodo, ngga ikut perkembangan..
kalo si dainichi sakura itu jadi di pangkas ngga? huehehe..  ::   ::

----------


## seizetheday2610

sorry om dodo, telat lapor nih.
shiro omosako saya juga sudah tewas bersama dengan bbrp ikan saya yg lain.
semua karena keteledoran saya yg tidak sempat memantau kondisi2 ikan.
jadi saya out dari GO kali ini dan menunggu GO-GO berikutnya   ::  

rbastian.

----------


## arungtasik

Update: si omo shiro yg malang: 

2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** Hilang, diduga lompat dan disambar kucing.
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 ** Tewas
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** Tewas kesepian 
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** Tewas, sakit

Jadi sampai hari ini, lima omo kecil sudah keluar dari gelanggang. Kenapa ya? Apa karena masih kecil sehingga rentan sakit?

----------


## chivas

ya memang begitu lah kawan2 my omo hilang tanpa bangkai ...  ::  

seperti di segitiga bermuda saja.....

hiiiiiiii seyem....

----------


## William Pantoni

Disinilah diuji keeping skill nya babak kualifikasi kali yah...  ::   ::

----------


## TSA

> Update: si omo shiro yg malang: 
> 
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
> 7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** Hilang, diduga lompat dan disambar kucing.
> 14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 ** Tewas
> 16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** Tewas kesepian 
> 20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** Tewas, sakit
> 
> Jadi sampai hari ini, lima omo kecil sudah keluar dari gelanggang. Kenapa ya? Apa karena masih kecil sehingga rentan sakit?


hmmm ...... 5 dari 20 ....(25%) ....... cukup banyak juga yah ........Kayaknya perlu selamatan nich ......  ::   ::   ::   ......


Tsa

----------


## E. Nitto

Doain ya oom2 semua..mudah2an omo kecil saya selamet met met met sampai gede ya... Maklum baru belajar koi keeping nih.. saya gak mengharapkan yg macem2 kok, selain sikecil omo bisa tumbuh dewasa dan sehat..bisa gitu aja udah bersyukur banget kok...he3x...

Oom Dodo jadwal laporan baby omo masih lama kan...??

----------


## h3ln1k

waduh ikut belasungkawa juga neh shiro temen2 punya ane alhamdulillah sampe sekarang sehat walafiat malah kebanyakan makan neh moga2 aja ga jadi ikan koki shiro   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> Update: si omo shiro yg malang: 
> 
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
> 7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** Hilang, diduga lompat dan disambar kucing.
> 14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 ** Tewas
> 16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** Tewas kesepian 
> 20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** Tewas, sakit
> ...



tsk tsk tsk ..... ini yang menang bisa menang mudah gak yah huehehehehehehe

 ::

----------


## koibito

> Update: si omo shiro yg malang: 
> 
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
> 7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** Hilang, diduga lompat dan disambar kucing.
> 14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 ** Tewas
> 16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** Tewas kesepian 
> 20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** Tewas, sakit
> 
> Jadi sampai hari ini, lima omo kecil sudah keluar dari gelanggang. Kenapa ya? Apa karena masih kecil sehingga rentan sakit?


Kalau di saya kayanya karena cuaca yang tidak stabil om tomi..
Dingin,panas,dingin,panas.. panas dingin jadinya.. belum anginnya yang kenceng banget..
Kolam saya di lantai 3 om, di rooftop gitu.. 
katanya la nina sekarang ini sampai maret-april ya om?? hwaduuhh... bisa tegang terus ini sih..
kalo tegang yang lain sih ga apa2..    ::   ::  
Betul-betul ngga boleh telat angkat penanganannya.. yang bareng sama si omo, yg tewas juga asagi sakai 24 cm an 2 ekor..   ::   ::  
Si omo ngajak2 temennya..

----------


## arungtasik

> Kalau di saya kayanya karena cuaca yang tidak stabil om tomi..
> Dingin,panas,dingin,panas.. panas dingin jadinya.. belum anginnya yang kenceng banget..
> Kolam saya di lantai 3 om, di rooftop gitu.. 
> katanya la nina sekarang ini sampai maret-april ya om?? hwaduuhh... bisa tegang terus ini sih..
> kalo tegang yang lain sih ga apa2..     
> Betul-betul ngga boleh telat angkat penanganannya.. yang bareng sama si omo, yg tewas juga asagi sakai 24 cm an 2 ekor..    
> Si omo ngajak2 temennya..


Turut berduka Om. Si omo saya waktu dua hari di kolam juga langsung ada masalah. Belum kelihatan sakit, masih berenang lincah dan berebut pakan. Tapi begitu meraba sisiknya ada yg rada kasar (waktu itu belum kasat mata), sy panik juga. Si omo langsung sy pindahkan ke tempat karantina (fiber oval tanpa filter), pasang heater 28 derajat (sekadar menjaga agar suhu air tidak naik turun, gak berani sampe 32, ikan kecil soalnya)  plus garam secukupnya. Dalam dua hari, sisik yang kasar tadi kian tampak memerah. Air tidak saya ganti-ganti, toh satu ikan kecil aja. Satu minggu kemudian, sisiknya kembali berlendir licin. Barulah si omo saya kembalikan ke kolam. Mudah-mudahan dia sehat terus.

Pelajaran yang bisa saya petik dari pengalaman ini:

- ikan kecil baru perlu pengawasan melekat (kalau perlu setiap jam). Bukan hanya diamati di kolam, tapi diangkat, diraba, diterawang (kayak duit palsu aja). Begitu ada tanda-tanda aneh seperti ujung sirip rompal atau --terutama-- sebagian sisik terasa kasar saat diraba, langsung angkat dan indekos kan di tempat karantina. 

- selama di karantina, koi jangan terlalu banyak "diganggu". Jangan ngasih obat pagi, pengen langsung tau hasilnya sore hari. Sabar, hasilnya baru kelihatan paling cepat tiga hari bahkan seminggu. Soalnya, banyak juga penggemar yang ikannya dikarantina, dikasi obat, dan gak sabar nunggu ikan sehat. Lalu obat pun digonta-ganti. Abis kasi elbayu, besoknya kasi terramycin, dengar nasehat baru lagi, ganti obat lagi. Akhirnya ikan malah mati karena stress.... hehehe.  

Ini sekadar cerita gak penting dari saya yang baru belajar ngurus koi.... mohon maaf jika gak berguna.

----------


## rvidella

> Si omo ngajak2 temennya..


apa diajak ama asaginya?  :P 





> Ini sekadar cerita gak penting dari saya yang baru belajar ngurus koi.... mohon maaf jika gak berguna.


sangat amat berguna pak tom

----------


## E. Nitto

> Turut berduka Om. Si omo saya waktu dua hari di kolam juga langsung ada masalah. Belum kelihatan sakit, masih berenang lincah dan berebut pakan. Tapi begitu meraba sisiknya ada yg rada kasar (waktu itu belum kasat mata), sy panik juga. Si omo langsung sy pindahkan ke tempat karantina (fiber oval tanpa filter), pasang heater 28 derajat (sekadar menjaga agar suhu air tidak naik turun, gak berani sampe 32, ikan kecil soalnya)  plus garam secukupnya. Dalam dua hari, sisik yang kasar tadi kian tampak memerah. Air tidak saya ganti-ganti, toh satu ikan kecil aja. Satu minggu kemudian, sisiknya kembali berlendir licin. Barulah si omo saya kembalikan ke kolam. Mudah-mudahan dia sehat terus.
> 
> Pelajaran yang bisa saya petik dari pengalaman ini:
> 
> - ikan kecil baru perlu pengawasan melekat (kalau perlu setiap jam). Bukan hanya diamati di kolam, tapi diangkat, diraba, diterawang (kayak duit palsu aja). Begitu ada tanda-tanda aneh seperti ujung sirip rompal atau --terutama-- sebagian sisik terasa kasar saat diraba, langsung angkat dan indekos kan di tempat karantina. 
> 
> - selama di karantina, koi jangan terlalu banyak "diganggu". Jangan ngasih obat pagi, pengen langsung tau hasilnya sore hari. Sabar, hasilnya baru kelihatan paling cepat tiga hari bahkan seminggu. Soalnya, banyak juga penggemar yang ikannya dikarantina, dikasi obat, dan gak sabar nunggu ikan sehat. Lalu obat pun digonta-ganti. Abis kasi elbayu, besoknya kasi terramycin, dengar nasehat baru lagi, ganti obat lagi. Akhirnya ikan malah mati karena stress.... hehehe.  
> 
> Ini sekadar cerita gak penting dari saya yang baru belajar ngurus koi.... mohon maaf jika gak berguna.


Thamks a lot oom Tommy, saya jadi tambah ilmu baru nih... Amat sangat berguna dong oom...
once again Thaaannkkss...

----------


## h3ln1k

ane rekap om dodo  :: 

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** KOMPLET **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** KOMPLET **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas   ::  ) **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** KOMPLET **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick)
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** KOMPLET **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati kesepian) **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** KOMPLET **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati sakit) **
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) 

Shiro mati :5
silahkan rekan2 yang mau nambahin dan yang blon posting kolam  ::

----------


## rvidella

thanks om helmy





> ane rekap om dodo 
> 
> 1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
> 3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)
> 5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
> 7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas   ) **
> ...

----------


## Kete

Maaf br sempat lapor, Shiro no.4 :
Dipelihara di bak fiber 2x1,4x t.air 0,6 = +/- 1,7 Ton air ( Termasuk filter )
Populasi : 5 Ekor ukuran 30-40 Cm + Showa 27 ( Baby Sakura ) = total 7 ekor
Pakan : Sugiyama Hi-grow 
Masuk bak fiber : 02 Jan 2009.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Maaf br sempat lapor, Shiro no.4 :
> Dipelihara di bak fiber 2x1,4x t.air 0,6 = +/- 1,7 Ton air ( Termasuk filter )
> Populasi : 5 Ekor ukuran 30-40 Cm + Showa 27 ( Baby Sakura ) = total 7 ekor
> Pakan : Sugiyama Hi-grow 
> Masuk bak fiber : 02 Jan 2009.


fotonya om   ::

----------


## Kete

> fotonya om


Lupa caranya pak, ntar yah ak coba

----------


## Kete

Mudah2an kelihatan paling atas tuh, bersebelahan dgn Gin Shiro, msk sejak 02 Jan'09.

Ini Bak fibernya 

Nanti kalo sdh agak besar baru dipindah ke kolam 8 ton, karena sekarang takut ngga kebagian makanan tuh.

----------


## Koi Lovers

wuih mantap kolam fibernya pak
kalo boleh tau harga dan ukurannya berapa ya? rencana mau beli atau bikin(saya dikalimantan pak)
jadi buat perbandingan harga gitu,kalo ngga bole disini,via PM aja ya pak, hehehe.

trims pak

BTW baby sakuranya dikolam ini juga ya pak?   ::

----------


## Kete

Betul pak baby sakuranya juga sy rawat disini, ttg ukurannya dah disebut diatas tuh  ::  
Untuk bak fiber ini mending dibuat di Kalimantan saja pak
kalo mau beli silahkan hub Dodo Koi  ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

thank's atas infonya pak...
kayanya emang saya bikin disini aja pak, kalo beli ngga kuat ongkirnya pak
bisa2 sama ama bak fibernya ongkirnya   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Sorry Om Dodo & teman-teman ... baru di update.

Ikan akhirnya masuk ke kolam rumah yang cuma 2 ton, takut kalah makan sama ikan yang besar kalau di kolam 12 ton.
Omo Shiro sudah masuk sejak awal januari 2009. Pakan nya diberikan hikari excel selama ini.
Cuma mungkin pellet agak kebesaran kali ya...perutnya kecil-kecil buncit.   ::   ::  Ada suggestion bagaimana mengecilkan perut buncit si unyil ?

Berikut foto Omo dan beberapa koi, di kolam 2 ton nya.

----------


## koibito

> Mudah2an kelihatan paling atas tuh, bersebelahan dgn Gin Shiro, msk sejak 02 Jan'09.
> 
> Ini Bak fibernya 
> 
> Nanti kalo sdh agak besar baru dipindah ke kolam 8 ton, karena sekarang takut ngga kebagian makanan tuh.


Shiro nya yang mana om??? hehehe..   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

Shironya yg paling atas tuh....emang kecil banget yah namanya jg baby
Nanti sy ambil lg photo yg lbh baik

----------


## h3ln1k

sekarang udah 22 cm sebulan naek 6 cm kurang cepet ga ya grownya?   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

update rekap :

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) ** KOMPLET **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** KOMPLET **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** KOMPLET **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** KOMPLET **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas  ::  ) **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** KOMPLET **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick)
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** KOMPLET **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati kesepian) **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** KOMPLET **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati sakit) **
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

Shiro mati :5
silahkan rekan2 yang mau nambahin dan yang blon posting kolam  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

> sekarang udah 22 cm sebulan naek 6 cm kurang cepet ga ya grownya?


Mayan cepet atuh itu mah ... kang.

----------


## Kete

> sekarang udah 22 cm sebulan naek 6 cm kurang cepet ga ya grownya?


Waduh hebat itu pak...dikasih pakan apa pak ??

----------


## h3ln1k

pakannya SS campur saki high grow kebetulan air di rumah soft (TDS sumber 150 PH sumber 6,5 tapi dikolam udah jadi TDS 320 PH 8,0 terbukti buat grow bagus tapi sumi ga muncul2   ::   ::   dan populasi cuman 5 ekor plus arus jadinya olahraga terus makan terus   ::

----------


## Kete

emang kondisi airnya baik populasinya jg sedikit.
Dengar2 dari salah satu suhu disini Saki hi grow emang mantap, tp sy blm coba tuh.
Thx infonya pak ......

----------


## rvidella

> emang kondisi airnya baik populasinya jg sedikit.
> Dengar2 dari salah satu suhu disini Saki hi grow emang mantap, tp sy blm coba tuh.
> Thx infonya pak ......



dodo jual kok pak, mauuuuu?   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

gimana neh kabarnya shiro temen2 :

6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

----------


## TSA

Lapor..... ikan sehat .... masih dikolam 0.4 ton isi 6 ekor < 20cm. makanan saki.

Tsa

----------


## h3ln1k

> Lapor..... ikan sehat .... masih dikolam 0.4 ton isi 6 ekor < 20cm. makanan saki.
> 
> Tsa


fotonya om   ::

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> Lapor..... ikan sehat .... masih dikolam 0.4 ton isi 6 ekor < 20cm. makanan saki.
> 
> Tsa
> 
> 
> fotonya om


  ::   ::   ::  entar panggil tukang photo dulu ya om ......

Tsa

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> Lapor..... ikan sehat .... masih dikolam 0.4 ton isi 6 ekor < 20cm. makanan saki.
> 
> Tsa
> 
> 
> fotonya om



jadi kontestan tinggal 15 orang yah?

persentasenya 1/15 yah hehehehehe

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> ...


Lapor ikan sehat, baru disiapkan untuk ZNA koi show...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Mudah2an keliatan tuh ikan yang paling kecil sebelah kanan Showa

Karantina 3 minggu terus masuk kolam 24 ton (including filter) terus dikasih makan Sen Iro High Growth, Hikari Wheat Germ, and San Koi Spirulina. Dibiarin alami aja deh, masih sempet2nya curi2 pelet dari senior2nya sih.   ::  
Salam,
Teddy

----------


## rvidella

> Mudah2an keliatan tuh ikan yang paling kecil sebelah kanan Showa
> 
> Karantina 3 minggu terus masuk kolam 24 ton (including filter) terus dikasih makan Sen Iro High Growth, Hikari Wheat Germ, and San Koi Spirulina. Dibiarin alami aja deh, masih sempet2nya curi2 pelet dari senior2nya sih.   
> Salam,
> Teddy



keliatan kok pak
si imut itu huehehehehehee

----------


## h3ln1k

6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** KOMPLET **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

ayo2 yang belon lapor   ::

----------


## rvidella

> 6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
> 8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick)
> 9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
> 11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
> 12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
> 13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 1 Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
> 19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
> 21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)
> ...


ayo ayo marilah kemarriiiiiii updatenya ditunggu ..... gak usah diangkat yah
difoto dari atas aja ...

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo ayo yang belum update   ::

----------


## TSA

::   ::   ::  ini photonya om....  ::   ::   ::  
Lagi mojok ama temen2nya.....


Tsa

----------


## asfenv

Pak, Dodo dan om ajik,..bisa bantuin untuk posting kolam dan ikan shiro ku,..

kalau bisa aku kirim ke email siapa?

thanks...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Pak, Dodo dan om ajik,..bisa bantuin untuk posting kolam dan ikan shiro ku,..
> 
> kalau bisa aku kirim ke email siapa?
> 
> thanks...


ke emailku boleh om [email protected]  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> Pak, Dodo dan om ajik,..bisa bantuin untuk posting kolam dan ikan shiro ku,..
> 
> kalau bisa aku kirim ke email siapa?
> 
> thanks...
> 
> 
> ke emailku boleh om [email protected]



thanks a lot om helmy

KOI-s Forum .... full of friendly people

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> ...


nyoooiiihhh.....  ::

----------


## asfenv

Thanks ya Om H3ln1k......

aku email ya,..

Thanks banget neh Om...

----------


## h3ln1k

Kolam om asfenv beserta penghuni

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mestinya judul kolam ini "My Keeping Contest Pond"   ::  
Nice Pond om asfeny

----------


## rvidella

> Mestinya judul kolam ini "My Keeping Contest Pond"   
> Nice Pond om asfeny



setuju

----------


## asfenv

Thanks nya OM semua....., udah bantuin aku,..

maaf Photo ikannya kurang jelas, padasaat saya photo airator saya matiin dan ikan ada dikedalaman 1.6 M 
( jadi blur gambarnya..)

Kolam ku spec nya : 6.0 X 2.8 X 1.8 M,. dengan 5 chamber,..  ( 1. Filtermet &  bioball, Pohon Emerald Bambu (vegie Filter), 

 2. Filtermet ,  3. Bioball , 4, Bioball dan Batu kayak rumah bakteri/ beli di Hanggar teras warna coklat ,

5, tampungan air untuk waterwall ( dulu saya letakan UV, sekarang air kayaknya sudah nature, UV saya angkat, dan udah 3 

bulan kinclong, mirif kolam nya om sven (Koi colection) yg di web ,  kedalaman segitu, bisa liat bottomdrain dengan jelas,..)

Pompa   : Shurumi 150W, kerja nonstop 24 jam.

air pump : Resun LP 100 dan 2 yg LP .60, ,  untuk airpump kerjanya  jam 6 pagi - 18:00 sore ( pake timer )/ LP 60 untuk
              filter/ semua cahmber dibagi semua,...

Lampu penerangan : saya pakai Philips Halogen warna lampu putih /150w setara dengan 1000W penerangan.
                            (lampu ini sangat berguna buat saya, kapan saja tengah malam saya kangen sama koi saya, saya      
                             bisa nongkrong dikolam dan melihat ikan dengan jelas sampe dasar kolam, dan kayaknya ikan ngerti,  
                            kalau dihidupkan lampu itu, mereka seperti berputar putar ke permukaan, membuat hati semangkin      
                            senang, dan capek dikantor menjadi hilang...he..he..he..

food : sakhi Weathgerm + makanan Kucing ( kandungan udang + kepiting),  Kenapa saya pake Shaki weatgerm?, 
         saya takut  protein makan kucing terlalu keras, sehingga warna merah dan hitam keliatannya menebal, 
         cuma yg tancho warna  putih mulai menguning, sejak itu saya tambahain Shaki weatgerm,..
         ternyata hasilnya yg kuning   sudah memutih  kembali , mudah-mudahan ini baik untuk Shiro dan Showa GO saya.
         (kita lihat 5 bulan lagi ya,......)

atas Kolam saya pakein Canopy warna silver,.....


Thanks Om H3lN1k, udah bantuin posting....

----------


## h3ln1k

sama sama om sori itu foto saya kecilin soalnya aslinya besar banget   ::

----------


## rvidella

> sama sama om sori itu foto saya kecilin soalnya aslinya besar banget


ada yang mau update lagi .... hehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> sama sama om sori itu foto saya kecilin soalnya aslinya besar banget  
> 
> 
> ada yang mau update lagi .... hehehehe


tenang aja om dodo tak bantuin update jangan lupa bonus taniguchi nya   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


beres om ... pssssssssssssst .... diem diem aja yah
jangan sampe orang lain denger ....
paling pada baca   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sippp   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

ayo2 yang belon lapor  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo temen2 yang belum update   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Kemarin sekalian foto utk ZNA... asal jepret aja nih, maklum amatiran....he3x..

----------


## h3ln1k

udah size berapa om eddy? suminya udah keluar ya punyaku belum sama sekali   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> udah size berapa om eddy? suminya udah keluar ya punyaku belum sama sekali


wah saya belum ukur oom...

----------


## h3ln1k

om eddy tuh shiro suminya muncul semua ya?

----------


## E. Nitto

> om eddy tuh shiro suminya muncul semua ya?


Kayaknya muncul sih oom.. bahkan keliatannya ada hi yg muncul juga..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> om eddy tuh shiro suminya muncul semua ya?
> 
> 
> Kayaknya muncul sih oom.. bahkan keliatannya ada hi yg muncul juga..


loh loh hiii seremm    ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

akhirnya tiba juga di samarinda...
setelah puas ketawa ketiwi ama temen2 di ZNA huahahahahaha

om edy,shironya muncul HI apa tulang muda?bodynya keliatannya asoi   ::  
kemaren ngga sempat pond visit ya om,abis om sibuk. sayakan ngga enak mau gangguin hehehe

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> om eddy tuh shiro suminya muncul semua ya?
> 
> 
> Kayaknya muncul sih oom.. bahkan keliatannya ada hi yg muncul juga..



apa masih dikasih mamamnya spirulina om ed?

----------


## h3ln1k

om dodo usia shiro nya berapa ya waktu mau dikirim? mau research neh   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Udah lama enggak kok oom...

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo usia shiro nya berapa ya waktu mau dikirim? mau research neh



ikan itu masuk di samurai koi summer kemaren om helmy ... saya lupa tepatnya ... juni apa july yah ...
usia pastinya belum tahu om helmy
punya om helmy kabarnya apa?

----------


## h3ln1k

alhamdulillah sehat om cuman pengen tau aja usia udah berapa kan masuk ke kolamku 1 jan 09 pengen tau aja umur sekarang berapa? 1 tahun bisa sampe size berapa kayaknya seh udah naek lagi dari yang terakhir 22 cm sapa tau bisa JT   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> akhirnya tiba juga di samarinda...
> setelah puas ketawa ketiwi ama temen2 di ZNA huahahahahaha
> 
> om edy,shironya muncul HI apa tulang muda?bodynya keliatannya asoi   
> kemaren ngga sempat pond visit ya om,abis om sibuk. sayakan ngga enak mau gangguin hehehe


Halo, om Ronny...
Senang berkenalan dengan calon ketua Samarinda Koi Club  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> akhirnya tiba juga di samarinda...
> setelah puas ketawa ketiwi ama temen2 di ZNA huahahahahaha
> om edy,shironya muncul HI apa tulang muda?bodynya keliatannya asoi   
> kemaren ngga sempat pond visit ya om,abis om sibuk. sayakan ngga enak mau gangguin hehehe


Wah sibuk apanya oom Ronny, saya cuma penggembira aja kok....
Saya gak jelas juga ya oom, posisi Hi di tulang kepala sih, mudah2 tulang muda tapi kok cukup pekat ya...he3x... Nanti saya coba zoom biar keliatan, trus saya posting..

----------


## dattairadian

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> akhirnya tiba juga di samarinda...
> setelah puas ketawa ketiwi ama temen2 di ZNA huahahahahaha
> 
> om edy,shironya muncul HI apa tulang muda?bodynya keliatannya asoi   
> kemaren ngga sempat pond visit ya om,abis om sibuk. sayakan ngga enak mau gangguin hehehe


Halo, om Ronny...
Senang berkenalan dengan calon ketua Samarinda Koi Club  :: [/quote:2het7728]
Yup, senang sekali berkenalan dengan Om Ronny...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

> dattairadian
>    Posted: Jumat Feb 27, 2009 4:30 pm
> 
> Re: Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest
> Ajik Raffles wrote:
> Koi Lovers wrote:
> akhirnya tiba juga di samarinda...
> setelah puas ketawa ketiwi ama temen2 di ZNA huahahahahaha
> 
> ...


ah saya dong yang seneng bisa ketemuan langsung ama suhu2 dan sepuh di forum ini
bisa berbagi pengetahuan dan informasi hehehe...
apalagi pas lelang ikannya momotaro hahaha seruuuu

waktu itu om ajik kemana ya, pas abis photo-photo hari sabtu. hari minggu ngga ketemu lagi.
ditunggu photo lainnya nih om hehehe(saya juga ngga ada foto2,karna yakin bakalan ada di forum kita ini   ::  )




> E. Nitto
>    Posted: Jumat Feb 27, 2009 2:46 pm
> 
> Re: Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest 
> 
> Saya gak jelas juga ya oom, posisi Hi di tulang kepala sih, mudah2 tulang muda tapi kok cukup pekat ya...he3x... Nanti saya coba zoom biar keliatan, trus saya posting..


kita tunggu updatenya om,buat belajar juga hahaha

----------


## rvidella

ayo di update terus yah

----------


## h3ln1k

6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

ayo2 yang belon lapor  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh gara2 sering kumpul ama tenonx shiroku juga ketularan jadi putih semuwa   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

nice development

semoxxxx

----------


## h3ln1k

> nice development
> 
> semoxxxx


lha kan *dodo bloodline*  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> nice development
> 
> semoxxxx
> 
> 
> lha kan *dodo bloodline*



huahahahaha iya lupa
tapi kan pejantannya banyak 
yang ini hasil dari dodo yah?   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> 6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
> 11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)
> 1 Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** BELUM DIPOTO **
> 19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
> 21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)
> 
> ayo2 yang belon lapor


Lho saya kan udah upload fotonya oom...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


he eh om lupa ya   ::

----------


## hadi SE

Lapor Bos.................Shiro saat ini bergabung dengan Dainichi Showa dipiara di Akuarium ukuran 1.8 X 60 X 70 cm   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

ayo2 yang belon lapor  :: 
sorry om eddy   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Absen bulanan Oom Dodo ... Omosako Shiro #1 maju ke depan ! 
Laporan lengkap ada di : http://www.koiofindonesia.com/Articl...Journal_1.html

----------


## E. Nitto

> 6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick)
> 19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)
> 21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)
> 
> ayo2 yang belon lapor 
> sorry om eddy


Ok oom, gak apa2... Besok mau saya coba ukur dan saya posting lagi...

----------


## rvidella

> Absen bulanan Oom Dodo ... Omosako Shiro #1 maju ke depan ! 
> Laporan lengkap ada di : http://www.koiofindonesia.com/Articl...t_Journal.html


di ukuran berapa itu teh?

----------


## sugureta_koi

Sekitar 23-24cm Bos ...

----------


## rvidella

> Sekitar 23-24cm Bos ...


u have a nice article there
please share with us here
nice

----------


## irsan

*Lapor Om do2, shiro omosako No. 15 Ukuran Sekarang 22 cm, Sumi tidak hilang makin keluar dan tidak ada perubahan yang berarti kecuali ukuran yang bertambah*

----------


## rvidella

> *Lapor Om do2, shiro omosako No. 15 Ukuran Sekarang 22 cm, Sumi tidak hilang makin keluar dan tidak ada perubahan yang berarti kecuali ukuran yang bertambah*



nice om ..... keren2 .....

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh kok suminya masih pada ada ya?   ::

----------


## TSA

> wahduh kok suminya masih pada ada ya?


harusnya (harapannya) ada nggak pak  :: ........  ::   ::   :: 

Tsa

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wahduh kok suminya masih pada ada ya?  
> 
> 
> harusnya (harapannya) ada nggak pak ........   
> 
> Tsa


yang bagus ya ada lah om   ::   punya saya makin lama makin mulus ga ada suminya   ::

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Siaaap .... kalau yg ditempat saya ada tapi samar2 om ......  ::   ::  

Tsa

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Coba dikasih karang jahe om, buat naikan tds air....

----------


## sugureta_koi

> u have a nice article there
> please share with us here
> nice


Kepanjangan kalau di cut n paste ke forum Do. ntar diomelin moderator, hehehhe.
Makanya dikasih linknya aja. Thanks for reading, man.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> u have a nice article there
> please share with us here
> nice
> 
> 
> Kepanjangan kalau di cut n paste ke forum Do. ntar diomelin moderator, hehehhe.
> Makanya dikasih linknya aja. Thanks for reading, man.


gapapa om udah di kasih linknya bisa baca2 di sana   ::   trims

----------


## rvidella

ayo yang lain di update lagi .....

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo2 yang blon pernah update sama sekali   ::

----------


## arungtasik

Lapor Oom, si Omo no. 3, sekarang 24 cm. Sumi tidak berubah, masih gaya Omosako.

9 Maret 2009



Desember 2008

----------


## h3ln1k

asiik shiroku ada temennya shironya om tomi masih mulus  ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Lapor Oom, si Omo no. 3, sekarang 24 cm. Sumi tidak berubah, masih gaya Omosako.
> 9 Maret 2009


Oom Tommy warna Hi di kepala udah hilang ya... Kok punya saya gak ilang2 ya...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Dikasih pakan apa oom... kok bisa putih mulus gitu ya....

----------


## arungtasik

> asiik shiroku ada temennya shironya om tomi masih mulus


Jangan harap sumi pada omosako shiro utsuri keluar secepat itu oom. Kalau liat foto musashi atau si catur di usia tosai, ya putih mulus juga   ::   ::   Paling tidak, lokasi-lokasi bayangan Sumi-nya udah benar. Tinggal rawat dengan benar, pakan yang baik, dan do'a yang tulus...   ::   ::  




> Oom Tommy warna Hi di kepala udah hilang ya... Kok punya saya gak ilang2 ya...       
> Dikasih pakan apa oom... kok bisa putih mulus gitu ya....


Hi di kepala si Omo saya itu kayaknya hanya tulang batok kepala ikan muda oom. Ntar kalo udah puber juga ilang...   ::   ::

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> ...


Terima kasih sarannya pak Irsan

Tsa

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> asiik shiroku ada temennya shironya om tomi masih mulus  
> 
> 
> Jangan harap sumi pada omosako shiro utsuri keluar secepat itu oom. Kalau liat foto musashi atau si catur di usia tosai, ya putih mulus juga     Paling tidak, lokasi-lokasi bayangan Sumi-nya udah benar. Tinggal rawat dengan benar, pakan yang baik, dan do'a yang tulus...    
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tengkyu om ntar bagi2 doa nya ya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Jangan harap sumi pada omosako shiro utsuri keluar secepat itu oom. Kalau liat foto musashi atau si catur di usia tosai, ya putih mulus juga     Paling tidak, lokasi-lokasi bayangan Sumi-nya udah benar. Tinggal rawat dengan benar, pakan yang baik, dan do'a yang tulus...


Terutama minta diberi umur panjang, agar bisa menyaksikan suminya...
Atau diberikan kekuatan dari godaan rupiah....   ::

----------


## irsan

baru beberapa hari omosako diphoto sumi blm keluar, td pagi kok sumi pada keluar.. jadi bingung nih, katanya kalo shiro omosako suminya susah naik.. tp omosako ku   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> baru beberapa hari omosako diphoto sumi blm keluar, td pagi kok sumi pada keluar.. jadi bingung nih, katanya kalo shiro omosako suminya susah naik.. tp omosako ku



wuah dalam semalam? huehehehehe jadi penasaran
coba poto 

before and afternya jangan lupe ye

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> baru beberapa hari omosako diphoto sumi blm keluar, td pagi kok sumi pada keluar.. jadi bingung nih, katanya kalo shiro omosako suminya susah naik.. tp omosako ku     
> 
> 
> 
> wuah dalam semalam? huehehehehe jadi penasaran
> coba poto 
> 
> before and afternya jangan lupe ye


bukan semalam om, posting terakhir saya tanggal 4 maret, jadi kurang lebih 1 minggu, terjadi perubahan yang lumayan...coba saya posting lagi ya.. beda ndak ya???

----------


## h3ln1k

makin mantab   ::

----------


## cheung

> Lapor Oom, si Omo no. 3, sekarang 24 cm. Sumi tidak berubah, masih gaya Omosako.
> 
> 9 Maret 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Desember 2008


dikasih makan apa om Arung kog badannya jd bagus gitu, shirojinya jg putih bangeut?

----------


## arungtasik

Tidak putih-putih amat kok bu. Mungkin efek foto aja. Makannya kalo sore sy kasi pasta, merek Farm Pro dari CP, dan pagi Saki Hikari Hi Grow atau Sakai Wheat Germ. Suminya sih tidak ada perubahan, masih dengan bayangan hitam seperti dua bulan lalu.

----------


## cheung

> Tidak putih-putih amat kok bu. Mungkin efek foto aja. Makannya kalo sore sy kasi pasta, merek Farm Pro dari CP, dan pagi Saki Hikari Hi Grow atau Sakai Wheat Germ. Suminya sih tidak ada perubahan, masih dengan bayangan hitam seperti dua bulan lalu.


apa kegunaan dr pasta? gmn cara ngasihnya?

----------


## rvidella

KOHAKU76 punya shiro


BEFORE & AFTER

----------


## h3ln1k

itemnya kok tetep ya? malah nambah di daerah kepala ga kayak punyaku   ::

----------


## rvidella

fotona gede amat
masih bloon dulu huehehe sekarang? hehehehe masih sama kayaknya huehehehehe

kayaknya karakter air semarang kali boss

iya apa iya yah?

coba kasih lunpia gang lombok .... opo soto pak darno?

----------


## h3ln1k

> fotona gede amat
> masih bloon dulu huehehe sekarang? hehehehe masih sama kayaknya huehehehehe
> 
> kayaknya karakter air semarang kali boss
> 
> iya apa iya yah?
> 
> coba kasih lunpia gang lombok .... opo soto pak darno?


ngerti ae om yang satu ini   ::   aer disini soft om mangkanya mulus2 neh shiro nya   ::   tapi kalo grow sapa tatutt   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Lapor, Pak.... Sorry terlambat....

Foto tanggal 17 Maret 2009, ukuran 23 cm. Sumi bagian kanan lebih tebal, koinya tetap kurus, korban puasa berkepanjangan (koi yang lain di kolam sering ikut show).

[img]C:\Documents%20and%20Settings\My%20Documents\My%20  Pictures\Koi\Go%20plus[/img]

----------


## E. Nitto

> Lapor, Pak.... Sorry terlambat....
> Foto tanggal 17 Maret 2009, ukuran 23 cm. Sumi bagian kanan lebih tebal, koinya tetap kurus, korban puasa berkepanjangan (koi yang lain di kolam sering ikut show).


Fotonya mana oom, kok gak nongol nih...

----------


## rvidella

> Lapor, Pak.... Sorry terlambat....
> 
> Foto tanggal 17 Maret 2009, ukuran 23 cm. Sumi bagian kanan lebih tebal, koinya tetap kurus, korban puasa berkepanjangan (koi yang lain di kolam sering ikut show).
> 
> [img]C:\Documents%20and%20Settings\My%20Documents\My%20  Pictures\Koi\Go%20plus[/img]



masukin ke photobucket.com aja pak abi ..... nanti linknya paste disini sebelum dijepit ama ""

----------


## William Pantoni

> Lapor, Pak.... Sorry terlambat....
> 
> Foto tanggal 17 Maret 2009, ukuran 23 cm. Sumi bagian kanan lebih tebal, koinya tetap kurus, korban puasa berkepanjangan (koi yang lain di kolam sering ikut show).
> 
> [img]C:\Documents%20and%20Settings\My%20Documents\My%20  Pictures\Koi\Go%20plus[/img]


Dulu-----------------------------------------------------sekarang

----------


## abiserpong

Foto tanggal 17 Maret 2009, ukuran 23 cm. Sumi bagian kanan lebih tebal, koinya tetap kurus, korban puasa berkepanjangan (koi yang lain di kolam sering ikut show).

----------


## mrbunta

kok kuning ya kepalanya?

----------


## rvidella

> kok kuning ya kepalanya?



efek foto kah?

tapi gading mrbunta juga kuning loh huehehehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

kata suhu kalo shiro kepala kuning dia betina ntar lama2 kan ilang kalo jantan ga   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> kok kuning ya kepalanya?
> 
> 
> 
> efek foto kah?
> 
> tapi gading mrbunta juga kuning loh huehehehehehe





> kata suhu kalo shiro kepala kuning dia betina ntar lama2 kan ilang kalo jantan ga


nah kan kalau jantan itu memang kuning. 
mrbunta kan jantan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Emang kuning, Om.   ::   Shironya male. Mudah-mudahan semakin besar dan gemuk, kuningnya berangsur-angsur hilang (please...., please....)   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Emang kuning, Om.    Shironya male. Mudah-mudahan semakin besar dan gemuk, kuningnya berangsur-angsur hilang (please...., please....)


kalo male ga ilang loh om itu kata suhu saya blum pernah buktiin sendiri   ::

----------


## e4gler4y

Ladies and Gents,
Dengan sedih saya harus mengundurkan diri karena ikan loncat keluar kolam   ::  
Good luck for the rest of the survivors.
Cheers Mate..

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh wadoh. semakin sedikit nih competitor nya

----------


## h3ln1k

> Ladies and Gents,
> Dengan sedih saya harus mengundurkan diri karena ikan loncat keluar kolam   
> Good luck for the rest of the survivors.
> Cheers Mate..


ikut belasungkawa om kok loncat kenapa om?

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by e4gler4y
> 
> Ladies and Gents,
> Dengan sedih saya harus mengundurkan diri karena ikan loncat keluar kolam   
> Good luck for the rest of the survivors.
> Cheers Mate..
> 
> 
> ikut belasungkawa om kok loncat kenapa om?



iyaaaaaaaaa kenapa om ..... apa dia doank atau ada yang lain?

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by e4gler4y
> 
> ...


Ikut belasungkawa oom.... Wah kalau ikan loncat pasti trus mati ya... 
Oom Dodo loncat loncatan tiap hari di kolam kok tambah sehat ya... jumbo lagi..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Ha3x... canda oom....

----------


## h3ln1k

tambah jumbo ya om dodo? kemaren mampir semarang ga kontak2 om dodo?  :P

----------


## rvidella

> tambah jumbo ya om dodo? kemaren mampir semarang ga kontak2 om dodo?  :P



om eddy itu paling suka gosip emang

kemaren cuman sebentar di semarang
hehehehehe makan gang lombok doank ...... huehehehehehehehehe

----------


## e4gler4y

> ikut belasungkawa om kok loncat kenapa om?


Kayanya paling kecil di kolam mungkin ya? Kurang kebagian makanan mungkin? Semua ikan yang lain normal sih. Tidak ada yang gesek2 badan or anything, so mungkin cuma dia sendiri aja yang merasa uncomfortable. Sedih..  ::

----------


## asfenv

Ikan ku kemarin tgl 23 March 2009,..antara jam 11 dan 15 ikan ku loncat 1 ekor, kelantai,..dan sudah dikerubutin semut,..

mana pas aku liat pulang kerja warna hitamnya sudah berpola dan sudah mulai keluar dengan panjang 28cm, waduh sayang banget,..pembantu cuma bilang ke aku, bahwa tadi mati lampunya lama, hampir 4 jam,..mungkin ikan tersebut stress kali ya,..karena air kolamnya diam gak ada riak air,..., kebetulan air kolam dirumah jernih seperti kaca,......, biasany aku perhatiin gitu, kalau mati lampu ikan ikan yg ukuran kecil suka mejeng dibibir kolam, jarak air dan bibir kolam paling cuma 10cm,..dan emang juga pernah gitu, kalau mati lampu suka pada loncat, pas ada orang dateng,..........aduh....hik..hiks..sedih banget neh...

jadi tinggal satu neh harapan nya.....

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh ikut berduka cita om asfens masih ada 1 chance lagi kan   ::

----------


## rvidella

wuah pada banyak yang mengundurkan diri yah

ternyata omo shiro batch kali ini banyak yang suka loncat yah huehehehehehehehe
gila ukurannya udah 28cm yah ..... canggih

----------


## arungtasik

> wuah pada banyak yang mengundurkan diri yah
> 
> ternyata omo shiro batch kali ini banyak yang suka loncat yah huehehehehehehehe
> gila ukurannya udah 28cm yah ..... canggih


Syukur si omo masih betah dan sehat di kolamku yg sederhana do. Sore tadi saya angkat dan ukur lagi, ternyata sudah 28cm juga. Hitamnya masih membayang seperti semula.

Foto sore tadi:

----------


## rvidella

nice shiroji brotha

----------


## chivas

Wah banyak yg udah koit yah ikannya....

Jd tinggal brp peserta nih skrng..?

----------


## E. Nitto

> wuah pada banyak yang mengundurkan diri yah
> ternyata omo shiro batch kali ini banyak yang suka loncat yah huehehehehehehehe
> gila ukurannya udah 28cm yah ..... canggih


Laporan oom Dodo, tadi pagi saya cari shiro omo di kolam yg dangkal kok tiba2 gak ada, ternyata dia loncat ke kolam yg dalam...untung gak loncat keluar ya... 
Ternyata omo shiro memang bener2 suka main loncat2an ya seperti oom Dodo...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Alhasil shiro saya masih sehat oom, gak mengundurkan diri..

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> wuah pada banyak yang mengundurkan diri yah
> ternyata omo shiro batch kali ini banyak yang suka loncat yah huehehehehehehehe
> gila ukurannya udah 28cm yah ..... canggih
> 
> 
> Laporan oom Dodo, tadi pagi saya cari shiro omo di kolam yg dangkal kok tiba2 gak ada, ternyata dia loncat ke kolam yg dalam...untung gak loncat keluar ya... 
> Ternyata omo shiro memang bener2 suka main loncat2an ya seperti oom Dodo...      
> Alhasil shiro saya masih sehat oom, gak mengundurkan diri..


alhamdulillah om   ::   iya tuh ikannya om dodo giras banget   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> alhamdulillah om    iya tuh ikannya om dodo giras banget


Kalau oom Dodo nya giras juga gak yah..??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> alhamdulillah om    iya tuh ikannya om dodo giras banget  
> 
> 
> Kalau oom Dodo nya giras juga gak yah..??


ya jelas lebih giras dunk om   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Kabarnya omo di kolam rekan2 udah seperti apa ya... Saya kepingin foto omo saya tapi nangkepnya susah banget...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Kabarnya omo di kolam rekan2 udah seperti apa ya... Saya kepingin foto omo saya tapi nangkepnya susah banget...



hahahaha coba pak eddy kerahkan grup serpong yang terkenal kompak itu
ati ati pada bawa plastik dan tabung oksigen om

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> Kabarnya omo di kolam rekan2 udah seperti apa ya... Saya kepingin foto omo saya tapi nangkepnya susah banget...     
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha coba pak eddy kerahkan grup serpong yang terkenal kompak itu
> ati ati pada bawa plastik dan tabung oksigen om


  ::   ::   ::   Tinggal cari penadahnya aja......  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> hahahaha coba pak eddy kerahkan grup serpong yang terkenal kompak itu
> ati ati pada bawa plastik dan tabung oksigen om


Kalau cuma pakai serokan panjang dan gak pakai jaring gak pada sanggup oom....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

update aja

AGENDA
22/12  31/12, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
24/12  10/01, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
25/12  15/01, Pengambilan Ikan (tentatif)
15/01  15/06, Masa kegiatan Omosako Keeping Contest
15/06  18/06, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif) 

om helmy .... peserta yang masih aktif tinggal berapa nih?
huehehehehehe keeping contest ini sama kayak marathon yah atau long laps racing

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh belum diliat neh om dodo ntar direkap   ::   shiro ane juga montok doank ga keluar2 sumiyem nya   ::

----------


## Kete

Lapor kepada bos Dodo :



Bersama ikan lainnya

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak

pak hasan apa shironya masih patah rahangnya pak?

----------


## h3ln1k

cihuii ane punya temen sesama shiro muji   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

lapor om do2.. , di hari libur ini, dengan susah payah dan tenaga extra akhire shiro omosako ini tertangkap juga untuk di photo..



Size 26cm, Shiroji makin putih, sumi juga makin naik, cuma bagian kepala yang masih tetap agak kuning.. 

Laporan selesai...  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

thanks om irsan

----------


## h3ln1k

laporan om dodo

----------


## rvidella

nice om helmy

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo difoto kok bagus ya putihnya? aslinya ga kayak gitu loh

----------


## rvidella

> kalo difoto kok bagus ya putihnya? aslinya ga kayak gitu loh


asline kuning yah pak moderator?   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

walah udah dipanggi moderator   ::   yup agak kuning tapi ga kuning2 banget seh

----------


## E. Nitto

> walah udah dipanggi moderator    yup agak kuning tapi ga kuning2 banget seh


Tapi tetep cantik kan oom...
Karakter omo baby udah mulai ilang yah, kepala juga udah mulai memutih semua... wah tinggal nunggu suminya aja oom...

Btw oom Dodo, ini sistem penjuriannya gimana ya.. apa lewat foto yg diposting di forum, atau oom Dodo keliling pond visit ke semua peserta..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   waa biar afdol om dodo harus keliling neh untuk penjuriannya   ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Lapor boss ikan aku masih-sehat-sehat selalu dan rahangnya kaga bisa pulih nanti gambar di posting klo udah di foto ukuran sih kayanya udah sekirar 25 - 30 cm   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Lapor boss ikan aku masih-sehat-sehat selalu dan rahangnya kaga bisa pulih nanti gambar di posting klo udah di foto ukuran sih kayanya udah sekirar 25 - 30 cm


manteb om hasan ditunggu fotonya yah   ::

----------


## mario85

[quote="h3ln1k"]laporan om dodo 

wah di tempatu kok ga naik2 sumine bener2 soft ya air di atas...

----------


## h3ln1k

yup mar kalo mau grow di atas aja   ::

----------


## mario85

> yup mar kalo mau grow di atas aja


boleh juga ya ntar kalo ada ikan baru tak titipin di tembalang tapi ada yg mau nampung ga ya hehehe gak penak titip trus

----------


## h3ln1k

asal ada titipan saki aja mar ditanggung beres   ::

----------


## Kete

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> waa biar afdol om dodo harus keliling neh untuk penjuriannya   
> 
> 
> Btw oom Dodo, ini sistem penjuriannya gimana ya.. apa lewat foto yg diposting di forum, atau oom Dodo keliling pond visit ke semua peserta..


Ide yang sangat bagus, jadi penjurian benar2 langsung terlihat, cuma............servicenya berat nih.......buat dodo sendiri aja dah banyak kebutuhannya apalagi rombongan  ::   ::  setuju deh ntar aku siapkan

----------


## rvidella

om eddy sama seperti hoshikin kohaku, penjuriannya melalui foto ....

satu hal yang mungkin belum diceritakan rekan-rekan ... selama memelihara omosako shiro ini ... pelajaran apakah yang dapat ditarik?

thanks ... share yah


dodo

----------


## h3ln1k

pelajaran yang bisa ditarik :
1. belajar sabar karena sumi ga naek2
2. belajar rumus kualitas air untuk ningkatin bodi, luster, shiroji dan sumi
3. belajar tabah jika ternyata sumi emang ga naek atau terjadi sesuatu dengan shironya   ::

----------


## rvidella

> pelajaran yang bisa ditarik :
> 1. belajar sabar karena sumi ga naek2
> 2. belajar rumus kualitas air untuk ningkatin bodi, luster, shiroji dan sumi
> 3. belajar tabah jika ternyata sumi emang ga naek atau terjadi sesuatu dengan shironya


om helmy
tapi overall dengan kondisi air di semarang yang konon lebih ke soft water
bagaimana dengan sumi di varietas lain seperti showa dan sanke?

please advise

aku juga mau tahu dari ikannya atau dari airnya nih 

kemaren aku ada belanja lagi omosako shiro and kali ini aku pilih yang hitam-hitam
jadi udah lebih finished ... tapi masalahnya kan yah di sumi yang masih up and down tergantung air yah
jadi, yah buat pembelajaran lah

----------


## h3ln1k

mau 1 shiro nya om dodo yang udah banyak suminya dikirim ke semarang buat pembelajaran?   ::   kalo semarang atas cenderung soft om kalo semarang bawah cenderung hard kalo mau sumi cepet keluar mudah sih titip aja ke mario di semarang bawah pasti cepet keluar suminya   ::  

ini om saya juga lagi percobaan http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=4432 itu ikan dari mudpond nya om doddy itemnya luar biasa lagi percobaan di kolam saya yang soft ntar seperti apa itu baru 1 bulan sumi dibelakang mulai keluar dikit banget jadi shimi

----------


## rvidella

> mau 1 shiro nya om dodo yang udah banyak suminya dikirim ke semarang buat pembelajaran?    kalo semarang atas cenderung soft om kalo semarang bawah cenderung hard kalo mau sumi cepet keluar mudah sih titip aja ke mario di semarang bawah pasti cepet keluar suminya   
> 
> ini om saya juga lagi percobaan http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=4432 itu ikan dari mudpond nya om doddy itemnya luar biasa lagi percobaan di kolam saya yang soft ntar seperti apa itu baru 1 bulan sumi dibelakang mulai keluar dikit banget jadi shimi



apa om gak ngerti aku?
ora mudeng


maksudnya postingan 4000 ya apa?   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ikutan si gajah RAHASIA  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

berhubung om dodo minta diupdate rekap shiro nya plus bonus diskon besar2 an kalo beli ikan di om dodo maka dengan cepat dan senang hati saya rekap Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest :   ::  

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) ** KOMPLET **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** KOMPLET **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** KOMPLET **
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** KOMPLET **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** KOMPLET **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas  ::  ) **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick) ** KOMPLET **
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) **  KOMPLET **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) ** KOMPLET **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) ** KOMPLET **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** KOMPLET **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati kesepian) **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** KOMPLET **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** KOMPLET **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) ** KOMPLET **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati sakit) **
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick)

Shiro mati :7

----------


## E. Nitto

> om eddy sama seperti hoshikin kohaku, penjuriannya melalui foto ....
> satu hal yang mungkin belum diceritakan rekan-rekan ... selama memelihara omosako shiro ini ... pelajaran apakah yang dapat ditarik?
> thanks ... share yah
> dodo


Pembelajaran berharga yg dapat saya simpulkan ternyata Omo suka bermain yah... ada yg suka loncat2an keluar kolam trus mati (punya oom Ronnyandry, asfenv, e4gler4y), ada yg loncatin pemisah kolam dan masih bisa selamat, ada yg waktu masih kecil suka main petak umpet dicari di kolam gak ketemu ternyata lagi main puter2an di vortex (masuk ke vortex krn kesedot bottom drain)(punya Eddy Nitto), ada juga yg ngumpet sampai sekarang gak keluar2 (punya oom Chivas) ...he3x...sorry oom Dodo....jokes only...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

yang punya om danu malah kebanyakan nyivas ga keluar2 sampe sekarang om   ::

----------


## rvidella

huahahahahahaa ini thread keeping contest pertama yang paling lucu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

kapan dan ukuran berapa dan umur berapa kira2 sumi ikan2 ini akan menguat???

----------


## seven7colour

> huahahahahahaa ini thread keeping contest pertama yang paling lucu


Betul om............ istilahnya kacau kacau   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   lah gimana lagi extra sabar bro omo shiro gitu loh   ::

----------


## rvidella

om helmy
sing dainichi juga mau donk di update huehehehehehe
nambahin beban sub moderator semarang iki




> berhubung om dodo minta diupdate rekap shiro nya plus bonus diskon besar2 an kalo beli ikan di om dodo maka dengan cepat dan senang hati saya rekap Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest :   
> 
> 1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
> 3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas  ) **
> ...

----------


## h3ln1k

sek sek om ngurutinnya yang binun   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sek sek om ngurutinnya yang binun


Rajin yah sub Mod yang satu ini.....

----------


## rvidella

> sek sek om ngurutinnya yang binun



anda pasti bisa .... nanti bonus dari dodo-koi yah ... kebetulan sisa silk worm banyak nih
tapi yang masih idup dan uget-uget om helmy huehehehehehehehehhee

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> sek sek om ngurutinnya yang binun  
> 
> 
> 
> anda pasti bisa .... nanti bonus dari dodo-koi yah ... kebetulan sisa silk worm banyak nih
> tapi yang masih idup dan uget-uget om helmy huehehehehehehehehhee


  ::   ::   ::   teganya teganya   ::

----------


## rvidella

2 bln lg




> update aja
> 
> AGENDA
> 22/12  31/12, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
> 24/12  10/01, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
> 25/12  15/01, Pengambilan Ikan (tentatif)
> 15/01  15/06, Masa kegiatan Omosako Keeping Contest
> 15/06  18/06, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif) 
> 
> ...

----------


## rvidella

2 bln lg




> update aja
> 
> AGENDA
> 22/12  31/12, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
> 24/12  10/01, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
> 25/12  15/01, Pengambilan Ikan (tentatif)
> 15/01  15/06, Masa kegiatan Omosako Keeping Contest
> 15/06  18/06, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif) 
> 
> ...

----------


## abiserpong

om dodo mo laporan ne.., shiro no.6 menyerah ga sampai finish G O....  ::  
Barusan mati krn masalah pencernaan, kekenyangan.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo mo laporan ne.., shiro no.6 menyerah ga sampai finish G O....  
> Barusan mati krn masalah pencernaan, kekenyangan.





> berhubung om dodo minta diupdate rekap shiro nya plus bonus diskon besar2 an kalo beli ikan di om dodo maka dengan cepat dan senang hati saya rekap Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest :   
> 
> 1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
> 3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** KOMPLET **
> 6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
> 7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas  ) **
> ...


seru juga yah .........

race di 2 bulan terakhir ... yang lain bagaimana nih?

----------


## h3ln1k

punyaku masih segar bugar   ::

----------


## rvidella

> punyaku masih segar bugar


menang deh

shiro = putih ..... nah punya om helmy kan luntur kabeh yah?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> punyaku masih segar bugar  
> 
> 
> menang deh
> 
> shiro = putih ..... nah punya om helmy kan luntur kabeh yah?


jadi shiromuji  ::   ::   ::  
pasti juara 1

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Omoku masih sehat, mudah2an sehat terus...
Shiroji masih tetep kuning, tulang kepala sebagian masih belum hilang..  ::   ::  
Tapi tetap bersyukur soalnya udah agak endut..  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

hualow om e.nitto

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ganti aja kontes omosako shiromuji pasti ane menang   ::

----------


## rvidella

stok shiromuji cuman 1 jadi gak bisa ditawarkan nih .... hehehehehehe lagian identifikasi nya susah 
musti pasang chip

----------


## h3ln1k

> stok shiromuji cuman 1 jadi gak bisa ditawarkan nih .... hehehehehehe lagian identifikasi nya susah 
> musti pasang chip


  ::   tapi bodinya sipp loh

----------


## E. Nitto

> hualow om e.nitto


He3x.. Hallo juga oom.. Acaranya nanti gimana nih..

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> hualow om e.nitto
> 
> 
> He3x.. Hallo juga oom.. Acaranya nanti gimana nih..



nanti aku keliling jadi juri tunggal
pendanaan dari puspitaloka ... om eddy

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


He3x... Penerimaan hadiah di Shangrilla gitu dong oom.. sekali2 biar gaya... biaya dari sponsor tunggal "Dodo Koi"

----------


## rvidella

hahahahahahhahahaha

om eddy .... sponsor tunggal dari dodo koi ... untuk hadiah tunggal juga yah?
dalam hal ini berlaku hukum matematika

sponsor tunggal = x
penerima hadiah tunggal = y
Dodo adalah keduanya
jadi X = Y

hidup Joe Shandy!!!!! Tapi Limbad GAHAR booooooooooooooooooo

----------


## irsan

Shiro Omosako Keeping contest, sumi semakin naik, shiroji masih kurang...
yang paling kanan adalah photo tertanggal 13-05-2009. size 27cm

Keeping contest haruse 4 tahun ya om do2.. biar benar2 bisa melihat perkembangan baby shiro ini.  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

min 2 tahun aja om irsan   ::

----------


## TSA

> min 2 tahun aja om irsan


Ide bagus.... setelah penjurian ini ...bolehlah satu or dua tahun lagi... kita reunian......  ::   ::  ...

----------


## h3ln1k

::  beneran ya om siapp *2 tahun lagi*  ::

----------


## arungtasik

Si Omo saya masih dengan pola sumi nan irit - rit. Tadi pagi saya serok, 31cm.

----------


## E. Nitto

> Si Omo saya masih dengan pola sumi nan irit - rit. Tadi pagi saya serok, 31cm.


Wah calon jumbo dong oom...  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

harusnya emang udah 30 up om eddy punya saya mungkin udah 30 naek belum saya ukur lagi kemaren kepalanya kejedot pralon   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> harusnya emang udah 30 up om eddy punya saya mungkin udah 30 naek belum saya ukur lagi kemaren kepalanya kejedot pralon


Oo..gitu ya oom H3inik, punya saya blom pernah diukur sih, susaaah nangkepnya..  ::   ::

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> harusnya emang udah 30 up om eddy punya saya mungkin udah 30 naek belum saya ukur lagi kemaren kepalanya kejedot pralon   
> 
> 
> Oo..gitu ya oom H3inik, punya saya blom pernah diukur sih, susaaah nangkepnya..


Pasukan penangkap ikan siaap ndan....  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Ha3x... ntar aja oom, sekalian kalau udah mau di foto...

----------


## h3ln1k

ya jelas lah shiro nya om eddy keliatan masih kecil terus lah sebelahnya jumbo2   ::

----------


## irsan

kapan mulai posting photo untuk penjurian..  ::

----------


## ad666

> kapan mulai posting photo untuk penjurian..


dah ga sabar ya om  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> kapan mulai posting photo untuk penjurian..


Sabar oom, tinggal dikit lagi sampai garis finish, hati2 oom jgn sampai slip....  ::   :: 




> update aja
> AGENDA
> 22/12  31/12, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
> 24/12  10/01, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
> 25/12  15/01, Pengambilan Ikan (tentatif)
> 15/01  15/06, Masa kegiatan Omosako Keeping Contest
> *15/06  18/06, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif)*



Oooomm Dooodooooo..!! *(memanggil)* tolong bantuin tangkepin omo saya dooonnggg....!!!!!

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> kapan mulai posting photo untuk penjurian.. 
> 
> 
> Sabar oom, tinggal dikit lagi sampai garis finish, hati2 oom jgn sampai slip....  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klu lewat tgl 18/6 msh boleh ga?

----------


## cheung

iiihhhh.. om Dodo kmana ya? kog ga dibalas sih...
klu mo ditangkap skr ga bs soale kolamnya msh ijo jd ga keliatan ikannya...
sedangkan time limitnya sampe tgl 18... nah tgl 18 lg ga ada... jd gmn donk????
boleh diundur sampe pertengahan juli ga ya???

----------


## ad666

> iiihhhh.. om Dodo kmana ya? kog ga dibalas sih...
> klu mo ditangkap skr ga bs soale kolamnya msh ijo jd ga keliatan ikannya...
> sedangkan time limitnya sampe tgl 18... nah tgl 18 lg ga ada... jd gmn donk????
> boleh diundur sampe pertengahan juli ga ya???


emang kalo airnya hijau jadi ga bisa ditangkep ya nte?  ::   . . . kuras ajah . .  ::

----------


## rvidella

bu cheung ada kendala nih dalam soal waktu katanya sekarang air hijau dan pas tanggalnya kemungkinan dia tidak ada dekat2 kolam

mungkin kita bisa rembukan soal waktunya


thanks

----------


## TSA

> bu cheung ada kendala nih dalam soal waktu katanya sekarang air hijau dan pas tanggalnya kemungkinan dia tidak ada dekat2 kolam
> 
> mungkin kita bisa rembukan soal waktunya
> 
> 
> thanks


Saya manut saja ......"lebih lama...lebih baik"  ::  

Tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dibikin opsi - opsinya aja Do...
Trus ambil suara, toh ini khan dari kita untuk kita juga...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Dibikin opsi - opsinya aja Do...
> Trus ambil suara, toh ini khan dari kita untuk kita juga...


mungkin para peserta bisa kasih opsi?

----------


## h3ln1k

setuju usulan om tri ditambah aja waktunya 1,5 tahun lagi   ::   cuman 6 bulan kagak ngefek sama sekali cuman bodi aja yang mekar   ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Dibikin opsi - opsinya aja Do...
> Trus ambil suara, toh ini khan dari kita untuk kita juga... 
> 
> 
> mungkin para peserta bisa kasih opsi?


manut aja om,. apa baiknya..




> setuju usulan om tri ditambah aja waktunya 1,5 tahun lagi    cuman 6 bulan kagak ngefek sama sekali cuman bodi aja yang mekar


wah...boleh juga tuh, nanti 1,5 thn, kita rame2 posting omosako di thread ini lho om..

----------


## E. Nitto

Kalau sepengetahuan saya Shiro Omosako rata2 mengeluarkan potensinya pasa saat yonsai deh... jadi diundur 3thn lagi ya oom Dodo... ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> Kalau sepengetahuan saya Shiro Omosako rata2 mengeluarkan potensinya pasa saat yonsai deh... jadi diundur 3thn lagi ya oom Dodo...


gini wae om, penjurian tetap berjalan,nanti kalo uda yonsai di posting lagi, hadiah utamanya 10jt rupiah,.

----------


## rvidella

setahu saya showa GC all jalan kemaren jadi di tahun ke 9 ... see you all in 8 years yah   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> Kalau sepengetahuan saya Shiro Omosako rata2 mengeluarkan potensinya pasa saat yonsai deh... jadi diundur 3thn lagi ya oom Dodo...  
> 
> 
> gini wae om, penjurian tetap berjalan,nanti kalo uda yonsai di posting lagi, hadiah utamanya 10jt rupiah,.


Setuju oom Irsan, jadi penjurian GO bisa dibuat beberapa tahap...
Tahap 1 ---- 6bln
Tahap 2 ---- 12 bln
Tahap 3 ---- 18 bln
Tahap 4 ---- 24 bln
Tahap 5 ---- 30 bln
Tahap 6 ---- 36 bln
dst... Jadi kita bisa belajar sama2, yg skrg suminya belum keluar, kita bisa belajar sebenarnya di usia berapa sih sumi tsb bisa keluar..he3x...
Sorry sekedar usul aja oom, gimana setuju gak... 

Note : Sponsor utama tetap dari "Dodo Koi" plus dari oom Irsan 10jt..(sponsor forever...)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ampun dah....
Masukannya sangat futuristik, gimana bikin opsinya ya   ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

> setahu saya showa GC all jalan kemaren jadi di tahun ke 9 ... see you all in 8 years yah


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
top deh....
pada kuat nih... nahan godaan ngelego/nge lelang shiro

----------


## Glenardo

Wah ini level atas nya..AKu main di bawahnya aja deh demi ACI..Pesta rakyat, tarikkk Mang!!Biar semua kalangan merasakan Omosakoan   ::

----------


## h_andria

> Wah ini level atas nya..AKu main di bawahnya aja deh demi ACI..Pesta rakyat, tarikkk Mang!!Biar semua kalangan merasakan Omosakoan


hati2 Om Glen...
awalnya F1 Omosako...
besoknya alergi deh sama shiro lokal..
btw... anakan F1 omosako yg dikolam ujung Om Harry top2 tuh...

----------


## h3ln1k

setujuuu om eddyyyy siapp 3 tahun lagi   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Jadinya gimana nih keputusannya oom Dodo, oom Ajik...
Mundur, Maju or still hanging......   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Jadinya gimana nih keputusannya oom Dodo, oom Ajik...
> Mundur, Maju or still hanging......


munduuuurrrrrrrr   ::

----------


## irsan

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Originally Posted by "E. Nitto":1q0qn2nm
> 
> Kalau sepengetahuan saya Shiro Omosako rata2 mengeluarkan potensinya pasa saat yonsai deh... jadi diundur 3thn lagi ya oom Dodo...  
> 
> 
> gini wae om, penjurian tetap berjalan,nanti kalo uda yonsai di posting lagi, hadiah utamanya 10jt rupiah,.


Setuju oom Irsan, jadi penjurian GO bisa dibuat beberapa tahap...
Tahap 1 ---- 6bln
Tahap 2 ---- 12 bln
Tahap 3 ---- 18 bln
Tahap 4 ---- 24 bln
Tahap 5 ---- 30 bln
Tahap 6 ---- 36 bln
dst... Jadi kita bisa belajar sama2, yg skrg suminya belum keluar, kita bisa belajar sebenarnya di usia berapa sih sumi tsb bisa keluar..he3x...
Sorry sekedar usul aja oom, gimana setuju gak... 

Note : Sponsor utama tetap dari "Dodo Koi" plus dari oom Irsan 10jt..(sponsor forever...)[/quote:1q0qn2nm]
boleh tawar ya om, hilangin nol 4 bh aja ya

----------


## cheung

om dodo en om2 smuanya... sorry beribu2 sorry ... gara2 sy smuanya jd kacau...   ::  
gini loh... kmrn shiro sy keliatan sakit waktu naek ke atas trus sy berusaha menyeroknya.. en ternyata berhasil sesudah berusaha berjam2 di kolam.. trus sekalian sy foto in en ukur in sebelum dibawa untuk diobatin... nah, sy merasa ga enak merepotkan om2 smua untuk mengubah jadwal shiro keeping contest ini...mgkn sebelum tgl 12 akan sy posting terlebih dahulu foto shiro sy yg kmrn telah berhasil diserok...
sekali lg maaf telah merepotkan om2 smua... 
u/ om Dodo en om Ajik .. thanks atas dukungannya terhadap sy...   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Wah ini level atas nya..AKu main di bawahnya aja deh demi ACI..Pesta rakyat, tarikkk Mang!!Biar semua kalangan merasakan Omosakoan  
> 
> 
> hati2 Om Glen...
> awalnya F1 Omosako...
> besoknya alergi deh sama shiro lokal..
> btw... anakan F1 omosako yg dikolam ujung Om Harry top2 tuh...



Btul Om Andria.. Masih 14 cm an. Siap keeping contest kayaknya tuh...Hahahh...Balik ahh ke therad sendiri..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo en om2 smuanya... sorry beribu2 sorry ... gara2 sy smuanya jd kacau...   
> gini loh... kmrn shiro sy keliatan sakit waktu naek ke atas trus sy berusaha menyeroknya.. en ternyata berhasil sesudah berusaha berjam2 di kolam.. trus sekalian sy foto in en ukur in sebelum dibawa untuk diobatin... nah, sy merasa ga enak merepotkan om2 smua untuk mengubah jadwal shiro keeping contest ini...mgkn sebelum tgl 12 akan sy posting terlebih dahulu foto shiro sy yg kmrn telah berhasil diserok...
> sekali lg maaf telah merepotkan om2 smua... 
> u/ om Dodo en om Ajik .. thanks atas dukungannya terhadap sy...



ah si ibu bisa aja ah ah ah

----------


## h3ln1k

kok pake ah ah ah om dodo?   ::   tenang aja tante justru kalo bisa emang diperpanjang keeping kontesnya soalnya belum keliatan signifikan perubahan sumi paling cuman bodi ama shiroji ga tau neh di temen2 yang laen   ::

----------


## cheung

> kok pake ah ah ah om dodo?    tenang aja tante justru kalo bisa emang diperpanjang keeping kontesnya soalnya belum keliatan signifikan perubahan sumi paling cuman bodi ama shiroji ga tau neh di temen2 yang laen


so....diperpanjang aja nee???
tunggu confirm dr yg berwenang ah...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> kok pake ah ah ah om dodo?    tenang aja tante justru kalo bisa emang diperpanjang keeping kontesnya soalnya belum keliatan signifikan perubahan sumi paling cuman bodi ama shiroji ga tau neh di temen2 yang laen  
> 
> 
> so....diperpanjang aja nee???
> tunggu confirm dr yg berwenang ah...



tunggu vote rame rame deh hehehehehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

mulai kapan neh om dodo? saya vote diperpanjang   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya Vote "MANUT AJA"..mo diperpanjang boleh, mo on schedule juga boleh....
Tapi kalau diperpanjang dan ternyata diantara waktu perpanjangan itu ada yg omo-nya mati gimana oom...?  kasian juga kan udah capek2 menjaga jgn sampai mati selama 6bln...?  ::  

Jadi kalau boleh usul niihh.. waktu tetap aja dibuat on-schedule sesuai rencana awal ini untuk penjurian Stage I, tapi kontes diteruskan ke Stage II (bisa 6bln atau 12 bulan kedepan terserah forum) dilakukan penjurian lagi dgn topic "Dodo Omosako Koi Keeping Contest Stage II" mengenai dana bisa saja peserta di pungut lagi biaya pendaftaran untuk Stage II... Nanti kalau mau diteruskan ke stage selanjutnya akan lebih baik lagi oom..he3x...

Nah kayaknya seru tuh krn pemenang di Stage I bisa pindah tangan pada saat penjurian di Stage II dan bisa berpindah lagi di Stage berikutnya...ha3x.... Intinya kita pasti bisa banyak memetik pembelajaran perkembangan sumi pada Omosako yg cukup banyak disitu.... dan manfaatnya tdk terbatas kepada peserta saja, tapi Koi's forum pada umumnya....

Maaf oom cuma usul aja, tapi pasti oom Dodo keberatan deh, soalnya Repooootttt.....  ::   ::

----------


## TSA

> Saya Vote "MANUT AJA"..mo diperpanjang boleh, mo on schedule juga boleh....
> Tapi kalau diperpanjang dan ternyata diantara waktu perpanjangan itu ada yg omo-nya mati gimana oom...?  kasian juga kan udah capek2 menjaga jgn sampai mati selama 6bln...?  
> 
> Jadi kalau boleh usul niihh.. waktu tetap aja dibuat on-schedule sesuai rencana awal ini untuk penjurian Stage I, tapi kontes diteruskan ke Stage II (bisa 6bln atau 12 bulan kedepan terserah forum) dilakukan penjurian lagi dgn topic "Dodo Omosako Koi Keeping Contest Stage II" mengenai dana bisa saja peserta di pungut lagi biaya pendaftaran untuk Stage II... Nanti kalau mau diteruskan ke stage selanjutnya akan lebih baik lagi oom..he3x...


wuiih.... bener juga ya.....sebaiknya tetep sesuai schedule......baru dilanjut ke stage berikutnya......buat kesepakatan lagi.......siaap

----------


## h3ln1k

manut manut   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Saya Vote "MANUT AJA"..mo diperpanjang boleh, mo on schedule juga boleh....
> Tapi kalau diperpanjang dan ternyata diantara waktu perpanjangan itu ada yg omo-nya mati gimana oom...?  kasian juga kan udah capek2 menjaga jgn sampai mati selama 6bln...?  
> 
> Jadi kalau boleh usul niihh.. waktu tetap aja dibuat on-schedule sesuai rencana awal ini untuk penjurian Stage I, tapi kontes diteruskan ke Stage II (bisa 6bln atau 12 bulan kedepan terserah forum) dilakukan penjurian lagi dgn topic "Dodo Omosako Koi Keeping Contest Stage II" mengenai dana bisa saja peserta di pungut lagi biaya pendaftaran untuk Stage II... Nanti kalau mau diteruskan ke stage selanjutnya akan lebih baik lagi oom..he3x...
> 
> Nah kayaknya seru tuh krn pemenang di Stage I bisa pindah tangan pada saat penjurian di Stage II dan bisa berpindah lagi di Stage berikutnya...ha3x.... Intinya kita pasti bisa banyak memetik pembelajaran perkembangan sumi pada Omosako yg cukup banyak disitu.... dan manfaatnya tdk terbatas kepada peserta saja, tapi Koi's forum pada umumnya....
> 
> Maaf oom cuma usul aja, tapi pasti oom Dodo keberatan deh, soalnya Repooootttt.....


gak kok
setuju banget soalnya memang belum banyak terlihat perbedaannya

jadi stage 2 kayak arisan aja yah
hehehehe

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> Saya Vote "MANUT AJA"..mo diperpanjang boleh, mo on schedule juga boleh....
> Tapi kalau diperpanjang dan ternyata diantara waktu perpanjangan itu ada yg omo-nya mati gimana oom...?  kasian juga kan udah capek2 menjaga jgn sampai mati selama 6bln...?  
> 
> Jadi kalau boleh usul niihh.. waktu tetap aja dibuat on-schedule sesuai rencana awal ini untuk penjurian Stage I, tapi kontes diteruskan ke Stage II (bisa 6bln atau 12 bulan kedepan terserah forum) dilakukan penjurian lagi dgn topic "Dodo Omosako Koi Keeping Contest Stage II" mengenai dana bisa saja peserta di pungut lagi biaya pendaftaran untuk Stage II... Nanti kalau mau diteruskan ke stage selanjutnya akan lebih baik lagi oom..he3x...
> 
> Nah kayaknya seru tuh krn pemenang di Stage I bisa pindah tangan pada saat penjurian di Stage II dan bisa berpindah lagi di Stage berikutnya...ha3x.... Intinya kita pasti bisa banyak memetik pembelajaran perkembangan sumi pada Omosako yg cukup banyak disitu.... dan manfaatnya tdk terbatas kepada peserta saja, tapi Koi's forum pada umumnya....
> 
> ...


setuju om, peniliain tahap pertama tetap berlanjut. lalu lakukan pendaftaran tahap kedua, buat rekan" yang mau ikut boleh bagi yang tidak mau ikut juga boleh, hasil dari pendaftaran kita buat sebagai hadiah lagi baik berupa barang / koi / uang..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Setelah mendengar aspirasi - aspirasi yang berkembang, diputuskan untuk mengakhiri Event "Tahap I" sesuai jadwal. Apabila nanti akan diadakan event lanjutannya, kita akan buka forum yang baru ya...

Sorry Madame Chueng, dalam masa kampanya pilpres ini kita wajib mendengarkan aspirasi terbanyak yang berkembang   ::  

Silakan mulai foto ikan - ikannya sesuai jadwal yang telah ditentukan....

----------


## cheung

> Setelah mendengar aspirasi - aspirasi yang berkembang, diputuskan untuk mengakhiri Event "Tahap I" sesuai jadwal. Apabila nanti akan diadakan event lanjutannya, kita akan buka forum yang baru ya...
> 
> Sorry Madame Chueng, dalam masa kampanya pilpres ini kita wajib mendengarkan aspirasi terbanyak yang berkembang   
> 
> Silakan mulai foto ikan - ikannya sesuai jadwal yang telah ditentukan....


no problem om Ajik....
kebetulan kmrn ikan sy uda berhasil ditangkap jd uda ada fotonya skr...
thanks anyway...
en sorry uda bikin bingung para partisipan   ::

----------


## cheung

om2 yth...berhubung pd waktunya upload ikan sy tidak bs on line.. maka sebelumnya sy upload duluan ikan sy ini... mohon maaf yg sebesar2nya ... 

ukuran : 31 cm

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Gile tuh body, mantafff....

----------


## kerogawa

yup body nya gile..
btw, itu merah2 knapa pak?

----------


## E. Nitto

> Gile tuh body, mantafff....


Body ikan-nya kan oom... he3x... cuma mau menegaskan aja..he3x...




> setuju om, penilaian tahap pertama tetap berlanjut. lalu lakukan pendaftaran tahap kedua, buat rekan" yang mau ikut boleh bagi yang tidak mau ikut juga boleh, hasil dari pendaftaran kita buat sebagai hadiah lagi baik berupa barang / koi / uang..


Setuju juga oom Irsan... sebenarnya yg terpenting adalah kemauan posting perkembangan sumi secara continue untuk pembelajaran kita bersama... Kalau gak dibuat event seperti ini pasti pada gak mau posting kan... Nah kalau dibuat event mau gak mau punya kewajiban untuk posting...he3x...sedikit pemaksaan untuk kepentingan bersama...ha3x...

----------


## irsan

*Data Terakhir Shiro Omosako:
Photo Tanggal 14 Juni 2009, Jam 10.20, Size=28 cm.
*

----------


## rvidella

nice nice development ... body maksudnya
kalo sumi rasanya lebih tergantung individual fish yah dan air di kolam

----------


## TSA

::   :: 



Data Shiro Omosako:
Photo Tanggal 13 Juni 2009, Jam 16.30, Size=28 cm.

Regards
Tsa

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Untuk penjurian, format posting ikannya dibikin kayak om TSA ya... 
Biar bisa dibandingkan before & after nya....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Untuk penjurian, format posting ikannya dibikin kayak om TSA ya... 
> Biar bisa dibandingkan before & after nya....


ane belakangan ya om posting nya lagi nyari bak ukur neh   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Ooooommmm dispensasi minta posting foto besok gak apa2 ya... susah nih nangkepnya....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Akhirnya Shiro Omosako saya bisa juga mencapai batas waktu akhir acara DODO KKC 2008-2009 ini, apapun hasilnya saya sangat bersyukur paling tidak Shiro tsb berhasil mempertahankan hidupnya sampai pada batas waktu akhir acara ini, walaupun 2 kali menghilang di bottom drain, 2 kali loncat pagar pembatas dan hidup nyempil diantara teman2nya yg size-nya jauh lebih besar darinya.. Mudah2an Shiro ini bisa bertahan hidup lebih lama lagi..



Sedikit saya ingin berbagi pengamatan selama saya keeping Shiro ini dalam waktu kurang lebih 6 bln.. dan sebelumnya saya sampaikan basic information sbb :
Facility :
- Outdoor Pond without roof with 50 ton volume
- Salinity level 0,1% (saya maintain dgn level ini krn cuaca dalam 6 bln belakangan ini tidak menentu)
- PH 7 -7,5 (kadang2 bisa dibawah 7 pada saat hujan deras)
- Sumber air : Hard water (saya lupa berapa, tapi yg jelas di daerah BSD rata2 hard water dgn kandungan Fe yg tinggi)
- Temperature ber-fluktuasi antara 27 - 29 derajat C (malam - subuh  pagi  siang - sore)
- Full sunlight dari jam 07.00 -16.00 WIBB, pond menghadap Selatan agak serong ke Timur.
- Pakan : Saki Hi-grow, Hikari Wheatgerm, kadang2 suka kecolongan dia nyamber Sakai / Saki color.. sesekali diselingi Silk worm pupue dan kalau lagi kehabisan stock saya kasih Breeder pro.

Pengamatan perkembangan :
1. Pattern dan color :
- Pertama menerima Shiro dgn baby color yg masih kuat, shiroji kuning terutama dikepala masih terlihat tulang muda, spot sumi dimana2 dan shadow hi juga terlihat dimana2... (perhatikan foto baby omo sebelah kiri, jelek banget deh..ha3x..)
- Seiring dgn perkembangan usia sumi spot sedikit demi sedikit menghilang, skrg masih ada sumi spot disekitar tutup insang...
- Shadow Hi pada tail tube yg semula saya kira akan semakin kuat ternyata menghilang dan tergantikan dgn shiroji di tail tube yg semakin membaik..
- Pattern sumi juga semakin terlihat arahnya, jati dirinya mulai tampak ... ha3x.. sok tau ya saya oom....

2. Body Structure :
- Pertama saya menerima omo dlm keadaan kurus kering (beda banget sama bodynya oom Dodo ya..ha3x...)
- Ternyata dgn modal tail tube yg cukup tebal dan bone structure yg cukup baik omo ini cukup mengembirakan growth-nya, sekarang size 32,5cm berarti lebih dari 100% growth dalam waktu 6 bln dan sekitar 17,1875% growth per bulan... Saya kira ini perkembangan yg cukup menggembirakan ya...
- Menurut pengamatan saya body conformity cukup baik (perbandingan antara kepala, lingkar dada dan tail tube cukup proportional....ha3x...sok tau lagi neee.....)

3. Pengamatan yg masih akan terus saya lakukan dan sekaligus pertanyaan kepada para judge adalah sbb :
- Sampai saat ini kepala masih terlihat yellowish, beda dgn di body yg sudah terlihat cukup putih, apakah krn ikan ini memang usia yg masih muda dan nantinya akan putih seiring dgn bertambahnya usia atau ini koi male yang selamanya akan yellowish disekitar kepala..? Mohon para judge/suhu dapat memberikan penjelasan...
- Bagaimana caranya agar perkembangan sumi bisa dipercepat, mohon para judge juga dapat share disini..
- Bagaimana cara memilih Shiro yg baik, mohon ilmunya di share juga ya..

Demikian sekilas laporan pengamatan saya keeping shiro selama 6 bln, apabila ada kesalahan dalam uraian saya, mohon para judge/suhu dapat meluruskan untuk pembelajaran kita bersama..
Kalah menang bukan tujuan bagi saya, tetapi pembelajaran bersama dgn sharing pengamatan yg lebih saya utamakan.

Bravo Kois... Bravo Dodo Koi

----------


## h3ln1k

wees manteb tenan om eddy komplet plet bentar neh lagi beli bak ukur buat sesi pemotretan shiro di farizkoi murah2 cuman *700 rb*  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> wees manteb tenan om eddy komplet plet bentar neh lagi beli bak ukur buat sesi pemotretan shiro di farizkoi murah2 cuman *700 rb*


Waah murah dong ya oom.. hayo2 yg perlu bak ukur, mumpung murah tuh....he3x...

----------


## h3ln1k

inilah hasilnya keeping kontes shiro ane   ::   6 bulan pake pakan saki grow+saki basic+SS air soft jadinya sumi ilang smuwa   ::   ::   tapi size mantabbb   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

Lapor : Om Dodo shiro aku tewas 08 Juni yg lalu  ::   ::   ::  , penyebabnya tdk tahu,
yg jelas besoknya mati lagi 1 ekor sushui, sisanya 3ekor sy pindahin ke fiber yg lain. sampai hari ini selamat entah besok besok.

----------


## TSA

> Lapor : Om Dodo shiro aku tewas 08 Juni yg lalu    , penyebabnya tdk tahu,
> yg jelas besoknya mati lagi 1 ekor sushui, sisanya 3ekor sy pindahin ke fiber yg lain. sampai hari ini selamat entah besok besok.


Wah...ikut berduka om Kete.....kalau ada photo terakhirnya di posting aja om buat pembelajaran kita semua...

Tsa

----------


## rvidella

turut berduka om kete

----------


## h3ln1k

turut berduka om kete

----------


## sugureta_koi

Mau posting hasil GO nih prens...

Start


Final :

----------


## E. Nitto

> Lapor : Om Dodo shiro aku tewas 08 Juni yg lalu    , penyebabnya tdk tahu,
> yg jelas besoknya mati lagi 1 ekor sushui, sisanya 3ekor sy pindahin ke fiber yg lain. sampai hari ini selamat entah besok besok.


Waduh udah di-ujung jalan kok malah mati oom.... ikut berduka ya oom...  ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by Kete
> 
> Lapor : Om Dodo shiro aku tewas 08 Juni yg lalu    , penyebabnya tdk tahu,
> yg jelas besoknya mati lagi 1 ekor sushui, sisanya 3ekor sy pindahin ke fiber yg lain. sampai hari ini selamat entah besok besok.
> 
> 
> Waduh udah di-ujung jalan kok malah mati oom.... ikut berduka ya oom...


ikut berduka juga om kete

----------


## Kete

> Wah...ikut berduka om Kete.....kalau ada photo terakhirnya di posting aja om buat pembelajaran kita semua...
> 
> Tsa


Terakhir sy lihat ikan ini 04Juni'09, tgl 06 Juni'09 ditinggal oleh pengurusnya plg kampung.
Tdk ada yg ambil photo terakhirnya om, sy pas lg diluar kota.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> AGENDA
> 22/12  31/12, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
> 24/12  10/01, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
> 25/12  15/01, Pengambilan Ikan (tentatif)
> 15/01  15/06, Masa kegiatan Omosako Keeping Contest
> 15/06  18/06, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif)


Ayo, yang lain pada ikut posting....
Siapa aja yang ikut dan mau dinilai....
Sudah agak mundur nih.... batas waktu up date sampai dengan week end ini ya... (28/1)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by TSA
> 
> 
> Wah...ikut berduka om Kete.....kalau ada photo terakhirnya di posting aja om buat pembelajaran kita semua...
> 
> Tsa
> 
> 
> Terakhir sy lihat ikan ini 04Juni'09, tgl 06 Juni'09 ditinggal oleh pengurusnya plg kampung.
> Tdk ada yg ambil photo terakhirnya om, sy pas lg diluar kota.


Ikut prihatin om Kete....
Semoga Ogata Shiro di Wijaya bisa jadi pengganti yang sepadan....   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Ayo, yang lain pada ikut posting....
> Siapa aja yang ikut dan mau dinilai....
> Sudah agak mundur nih.... batas waktu up date sampai dengan week end ini ya... (28/1)


He3x.. yg lain pada ketiduran di pinggir kolam kali ya oom...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

bobo bobo bobo

apa lupa .... lupa .... lupaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo ayo yang laen segera upload   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Shiro No 21

 

Saudara-saudara koi-s ini  foto adalah Si omo Rapat   ::   (Rahang Patah) ukuran sekarang kurang lebih 43 cm    ::  , sayang sekali rahang yang patah tidak bisa sembuh 100% kalau dilihat pada foto diatas kelihatannya sih tidak apa-apa tetapi kenyataanya berbeda mulut ikan tidak bisa ditarik normal tetapi tetapmemanjang seperti belalai gajah gito loh    ::  , warna hitam (sumi) belum naik kalau putihnya sih oke punya bro! Makannya adalah keluarga Sugiyama. begitu laporanya he....he....  ::  nambah: kelihatannya sih awewe (perempuan gitu)

----------


## E. Nitto

Mau coba bantu rekap oom Ajik, oom Dodo :
1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)  **UPDATE**
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) 
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** UPDATE **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick) 
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) **  UPDATE **
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick) 
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) 
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** UPDATE **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** UPDATE **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** UPDATE **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) 
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** UPDATE **

Ikan Mati :
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas  ::  ) **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati kesepian) **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati sakit) **

Note : tolong dikoreksi kalau ada yg salah..he3x...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Shiro No 21
> 
> 
> Saudara-saudara koi-s ini  foto adalah Si omo Rapat    (Rahang Patah) ukuran sekarang kurang lebih 43 cm    , sayang sekali rahang yang patah tidak bisa sembuh 100% kalau dilihat pada foto diatas kelihatannya sih tidak apa-apa tetapi kenyataanya berbeda mulut ikan tidak bisa ditarik normal tetapi tetapmemanjang seperti belalai gajah gito loh    , warna hitam (sumi) belum naik kalau putihnya sih oke punya bro! Makannya adalah keluarga Sugiyama. begitu laporanya he....he....  nambah: kelihatannya sih awewe (perempuan gitu)


wuihh 43cm paling gede neh om dulu waktu datang berapa cm?

----------


## odil kokoy

> Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> Shiro No 21
> 
> 
> Saudara-saudara koi-s ini  foto adalah Si omo Rapat    (Rahang Patah) ukuran sekarang kurang lebih 43 cm    , sayang sekali rahang yang patah tidak bisa sembuh 100% kalau dilihat pada foto diatas kelihatannya sih tidak apa-apa tetapi kenyataanya berbeda mulut ikan tidak bisa ditarik normal tetapi tetapmemanjang seperti belalai gajah gito loh    , warna hitam (sumi) belum naik kalau putihnya sih oke punya bro! Makannya adalah keluarga Sugiyama. begitu laporanya he....he....  nambah: kelihatannya sih awewe (perempuan gitu)
> 
> 
> wuihh 43cm paling gede neh om dulu waktu datang berapa cm?



Menurut foto Dodo sih 17 cm gito  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Menurut foto Dodo sih 17 cm gito



1) Pak Eddy Nitto ... thanks for the re-cap
2) Pak Hasan memang tidak diragukan untuk keepingnya ... growth pasti stood out

salam,

Dodo

----------


## E. Nitto

> 1) Pak Eddy Nitto ... thanks for the re-cap
> 2) Pak Hasan memang tidak diragukan untuk keepingnya ... growth pasti stood out
> salam,
> Dodo


Sama2 oom Dodo, kan harus saling bahu membahu..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om dodoooooooo kapan neh penilaiannyaa .........   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

> Shiro No 21
> 
>  
> 
> Saudara-saudara koi-s ini  foto adalah Si omo Rapat    (Rahang Patah) ukuran sekarang kurang lebih 43 cm    , sayang sekali rahang yang patah tidak bisa sembuh 100% kalau dilihat pada foto diatas kelihatannya sih tidak apa-apa tetapi kenyataanya berbeda mulut ikan tidak bisa ditarik normal tetapi tetapmemanjang seperti belalai gajah gito loh    , warna hitam (sumi) belum naik kalau putihnya sih oke punya bro! Makannya adalah keluarga Sugiyama. begitu laporanya he....he....  nambah: kelihatannya sih awewe (perempuan gitu)


om, rahang patah sebab nya apa?
rahang bawah nya ga bisa nutup lagi ya?
trus gimana mengatasi nya tuh?

----------


## odil kokoy

> Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> Shiro No 21
> 
>  
> 
> Saudara-saudara koi-s ini  foto adalah Si omo Rapat    (Rahang Patah) ukuran sekarang kurang lebih 43 cm    , sayang sekali rahang yang patah tidak bisa sembuh 100% kalau dilihat pada foto diatas kelihatannya sih tidak apa-apa tetapi kenyataanya berbeda mulut ikan tidak bisa ditarik normal tetapi tetapmemanjang seperti belalai gajah gito loh    , warna hitam (sumi) belum naik kalau putihnya sih oke punya bro! Makannya adalah keluarga Sugiyama. begitu laporanya he....he....  nambah: kelihatannya sih awewe (perempuan gitu)
> 
> om, rahang patah sebab nya apa?
> ...



Wah penyebab ranghang patah engga jelas tuh (mengkali di jedotin sama Dodo, becanda yah do,)  mungkin nabrak dinding atau serokan, soalnya waktu dibawa udah kaya gito, sebenernya ranghang nya/mulut  sih bisa nutup, kayanya engsel rahang nya yang patah sehingga mulutnya monyong selalu kaya belalai gajah, pengobatannya kaga tau tuh oom cuma di harapkan bisa sembuh karena waktu kejadian masih muda banget 17 cm.   ::

----------


## kerogawa

Wah penyebab ranghang patah engga jelas tuh (mengkali di jedotin sama Dodo, becanda yah do,)  mungkin nabrak dinding atau serokan, soalnya waktu dibawa udah kaya gito, sebenernya ranghang nya/mulut  sih bisa nutup, kayanya engsel rahang nya yang patah sehingga mulutnya monyong selalu kaya belalai gajah, pengobatannya kaga tau tuh oom cuma di harapkan bisa sembuh karena waktu kejadian masih muda banget 17 cm.   :: [/quote]

oom, tampak nya salah satu kohaku saya kjadian nya sama, rahang bawah ga bs naek lagi..
agak susah makan, pas makan pellet nya kluar lagi soal nya ga ada daya tutup, tp dari 3 kesempatan naik makan, 1 kali kesempatan sich dia bisa makan.. tp sukurlah masih mau makan..

baru hari ini sich sy liat mulut nya gitu
saya rasa dia lagi membiasakan diri dgn rahang yg ga bisa nutup gt
bingung jg, knapa bs gitu ya..

ompunya bisa makan ga lancar? crita dong tks

----------


## odil kokoy

> Wah penyebab ranghang patah engga jelas tuh (mengkali di jedotin sama Dodo, becanda yah do,)  mungkin nabrak dinding atau serokan, soalnya waktu dibawa udah kaya gito, sebenernya ranghang nya/mulut  sih bisa nutup, kayanya engsel rahang nya yang patah sehingga mulutnya monyong selalu kaya belalai gajah, pengobatannya kaga tau tuh oom cuma di harapkan bisa sembuh karena waktu kejadian masih muda banget 17 cm.


oom, tampak nya salah satu kohaku saya kjadian nya sama, rahang bawah ga bs naek lagi..
agak susah makan, pas makan pellet nya kluar lagi soal nya ga ada daya tutup, tp dari 3 kesempatan naik makan, 1 kali kesempatan sich dia bisa makan.. tp sukurlah masih mau makan..

baru hari ini sich sy liat mulut nya gitu
saya rasa dia lagi membiasakan diri dgn rahang yg ga bisa nutup gt
bingung jg, knapa bs gitu ya..

ompunya bisa makan ga lancar? crita dong tks[/quote]

Kalo menurut saya sabar aja nanti juga si ikan akan menemukan jalannya dan terbiasa  untuk melahap pelet. buktinya udah adatuh si Omo Rapat, tetap rakus dan tidak pernah luput mengincar pelet He....he....

----------


## ftupamahu

saya mau melaporkan bawa omosako shiro saya mati...
penyebabnya saya tidak tahu karena saya masih berada dikalimantan
terima kasih 

ferry

----------


## E. Nitto

Mau coba bantu rekap lagi nih oom Ajik, oom Dodo :
1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)  **UPDATE**
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) 
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** UPDATE **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick) 
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) **  UPDATE **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) 
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** UPDATE **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** UPDATE **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** UPDATE **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) 
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** UPDATE **

Ikan Mati :
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)  ** OUT (ikan mati) **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas  ::  ) **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati kesepian) **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati sakit) **

Note : tolong dikoreksi kalau ada yg salah..he3x..

----------


## arungtasik

Om Eddy, si Omo di kolamku masih sehat walafiat. Lagi berhimpit-himpitan dengan para pengungsi darikolam besar yg dibongkar. Tapi belum sempat foto.

----------


## E. Nitto

> Om Eddy, si Omo di kolamku masih sehat walafiat. Lagi berhimpit-himpitan dengan para pengungsi darikolam besar yg dibongkar. Tapi belum sempat foto.


He3x... ditunggu update fotonya oom...

----------


## kerogawa

Kalo menurut saya sabar aja nanti juga si ikan akan menemukan jalannya dan terbiasa  untuk melahap pelet. buktinya udah adatuh si Omo Rapat, tetap rakus dan tidak pernah luput mengincar pelet He....he....[/quote]

hari ke 4 setelah timbul rahang bawah kyk patah.. akhir nya bisa nutup lagi..
dalam arti pas makan bisa gerak menutup.. tp pas lg keadaan diam masih aja menganga..
tp menganga nya tdk bgitu parah sperti hari 1-3..

entah fenomena apa yg bs buat gini..
pas hari ke 3 kebetulan kmarin sy pergi dari pagi sampe malam, jd ikan pada puasa..
eh tadi pagi bisa nutup..
apa betul krn puasa ga makan jd bs nutup lagi?

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> Om Eddy, si Omo di kolamku masih sehat walafiat. Lagi berhimpit-himpitan dengan para pengungsi darikolam besar yg dibongkar. Tapi belum sempat foto.
> 
> 
> He3x... ditunggu update fotonya oom...



iya nih ..... ditunggu fotonya buat yang belum update ... kita akan segera finalisasi hasil dari putaran pertama

thanks all

dodo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> ...


Hayo ini pada di update dah telat nih....
Kasih batas waktu sekali lagi om Dodo?

----------


## rvidella

boleh pak ajik .... bagaimana akhir bulan sudah selesai semua?
aku juga lagi pesen piala (trophy)nya nih .,..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> boleh pak ajik .... bagaimana akhir bulan sudah selesai semua?
> aku juga lagi pesen piala (trophy)nya nih .,..


Kelamaan, kasian nanti beda jauh ukurannya dengan yang udah up date
sampai week end ini aja, senen kita nilai... Trophy khan bisa nyusul   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> boleh pak ajik .... bagaimana akhir bulan sudah selesai semua?
> aku juga lagi pesen piala (trophy)nya nih .,..


piala nya jangan potbelly ya om   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> boleh pak ajik .... bagaimana akhir bulan sudah selesai semua?
> aku juga lagi pesen piala (trophy)nya nih .,..
> 
> 
> Kelamaan, kasian nanti beda jauh ukurannya dengan yang udah up date
> sampai week end ini aja, senen kita nilai... Trophy khan bisa nyusul



sip pak ajik

thanks

----------


## arungtasik

Akhirnya bisa motret juga.....

Shiro 3, 11 Juli 2009 sekarang di 34cm.

Sumi-nya masih berupa bayang-bayang, di beberapa helai sisik samping sudah hitam. Sirip dayung yg semula polos putih mulai tampak noktah dan garis hitam di pangkal kiri dan kanan. Memang harus menunggu 3-4  tahun   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sundull duluu ahhh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ikut sundul ahhhh

----------


## rvidella

> ikut sundul ahhhh


sundul menyundul menjadi gundul

----------


## h3ln1k

kapan neh om dodo penjuriannya?   ::

----------


## rvidella

> kapan neh om dodo penjuriannya?



rasanya akan diundur setelah bandung yah ....

o yah om helmy: updateeeeeeee hehehehehehhe

----------


## h3ln1k

nagih om dodo ahhh hayooo ini udah selesai show bandung  :P

----------


## rvidella

> nagih om dodo ahhh hayooo ini udah selesai show bandung  :P



sip .... piala juga sudah ada

sekarang gantian nagih om helmy buat updatenya huehehehehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

::   jadi tagih tagihan

----------


## koh4ku76

Up date shiro.....
Baru di foto tadi pagi
Ukuran 34 cm an

----------


## boby_icon

wow   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Wow ... kandidat nih.
Sumi nya bisa naik gitu pake apa oom ? boleh di share  parameter airnya atau perawatannya ? 
Banyak ikan saya yang mau di naikin sumi nya. Thanks..

----------


## h3ln1k

gile benerrr suminya   ::   treatmentnya gimana tuh?   ::

----------


## koh4ku76

Gak ada treatment apa apa, air juga gak penah ukur ph and gh nya....cuma mungkin air kolam saya cocok untuk shiro, soalnya selama ini piara bbrp selalu suminya keluar.

----------


## rvidella

> Gak ada treatment apa apa, air juga gak penah ukur ph and gh nya....cuma mungkin air kolam saya cocok untuk shiro, soalnya selama ini piara bbrp selalu suminya keluar.


yang belum update siapa aja nih om helmy?

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Gak ada treatment apa apa, air juga gak penah ukur ph and gh nya....cuma mungkin air kolam saya cocok untuk shiro, soalnya selama ini piara bbrp selalu suminya keluar.


Hahaha ... ini namanya musti pond visit nih.   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

jangan lupa om alvin sambil bawa peralatan tes air   ::

----------


## koh4ku76

> Originally Posted by koh4ku76
> 
> Gak ada treatment apa apa, air juga gak penah ukur ph and gh nya....cuma mungkin air kolam saya cocok untuk shiro, soalnya selama ini piara bbrp selalu suminya keluar.
> 
> 
> Hahaha ... ini namanya musti pond visit nih.


Ditunggu pak visitnya......

----------


## asfenv

sedih hatiku,..seminggu yg lalu siro ku yg terakhir lompat keluar kolam menyusul temen nya yg terlebih dahulu lompat,..dan paginya ikan sudah kering dilantai,..ohhh,..sedih hatiku,......sekarang aku gak punya shiro lagi...hiksss....  ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

> sedih hatiku,..seminggu yg lalu siro ku yg terakhir lompat keluar kolam menyusul temen nya yg terlebih dahulu lompat,..dan paginya ikan sudah kering dilantai,..ohhh,..sedih hatiku,......sekarang aku gak punya shiro lagi...hiksss....


kok sering bgt ikan nya lompat om? sampe 2 ekor berturut turut..
coba cek air atau ikan nya om.. something wrong mungkin?

----------


## rvidella

> sedih hatiku,..seminggu yg lalu siro ku yg terakhir lompat keluar kolam menyusul temen nya yg terlebih dahulu lompat,..dan paginya ikan sudah kering dilantai,..ohhh,..sedih hatiku,......sekarang aku gak punya shiro lagi...hiksss....


di dodo koi lagi banyak omosako shiro nih huehehehehe psttttttt kabur ....

----------


## h3ln1k

Meneruskan rekap :
1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)  **UPDATE**
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) **UPDATE**
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** UPDATE **
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) **  UPDATE **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) 
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** UPDATE **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** UPDATE **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** UPDATE **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) **UPDATE**
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** UPDATE **

Ikan Mati :
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)  ** OUT (ikan mati) **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas  ::  ) **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati kesepian) **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati sakit) **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **

tinggal om Hadi SE neh gimana om dodo jadi dinilai ga? kalo ga jadi shironya saya kirim ke omosako farm dulu biar keluar suminya   ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

Om masih punya shiro untuk keeping kontes ini lagi,..yg mungkin dulu masih ada sisa yg gak kepilih...?

----------


## rvidella

> Om masih punya shiro untuk keeping kontes ini lagi,..yg mungkin dulu masih ada sisa yg gak kepilih...?


baru ada wacana .... karena kolam om kohaku76 dipuji2 buat shiroji yang mantap dan sumi yang tebel ....
maka kemungkinan saya mau launch G.O. di kolam om kohaku76 sebesar 25 ton dan mungkin akan di-isi sebanyak 30 .... atau max 40 ekor ....

kegiatan ini adalah kegiatan Grow Out jadi dibesarkan bersama ... dan untuk meramaikan kegiatan di region ... kali ini we come to you, Cirebon ... 

Kemaren kan sudah kerja sama di Solo, with bro Kodok Ngorek of Brotherhood Koi ... now, time to work together with Om Wijaya di Cirebon kota empal genthong hehehehehe

digosok makin sip lagi .......

kegiatan ini terbuka bagi semua koi hobbyist di seluruh nusantara ... we welcome your participation .... and o ya kali ini juga mau pelihara shiro dari omosako lagi

thanks ... and regards, 

Dodo

*** = lanjut ke keeping contest ... siapa yang belum rekap yah?

----------


## Kete

Om Dodo maaf yah, kemarin ak plg dari medan ternyata Shiroku msh hidup, keliru beritanya yg meninggal itu yg dainichi showa, nanti ak kirim foto perkembangannya, tapi tdk usah ikut lomba lg lah, biar buat sekedar pembelajaran saja......... okay.
Kepada rekan rekan peserta Omosako keeping kontes sy minta maaf lho atas kesalahan beritanya.

----------


## rvidella

> Om Dodo maaf yah, kemarin ak plg dari medan ternyata Shiroku msh hidup, keliru beritanya yg meninggal itu yg dainichi showa, nanti ak kirim foto perkembangannya, tapi tdk usah ikut lomba lg lah, biar buat sekedar pembelajaran saja......... okay.
> Kepada rekan rekan peserta Omosako keeping kontes sy minta maaf lho atas kesalahan beritanya.


sip pak karta .... posting deh ... ama om hadi yah yang belum posting

----------


## rvidella

> 



dahulu kala

----------


## Kete

Shiro nya semakin hilang sama sekali. (hanya bayang-bayang tipis saja)
sekali lg sy mhn maaf kepada semua rekan, bhw yang tewas itu Dainichi Showa.

----------


## h3ln1k

ga papa om kete   ::   updating rekap :
1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)  **UPDATE**
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) **UPDATE**
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) **UPDATE**
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** UPDATE **
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) **  UPDATE **
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) 
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** UPDATE **
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** UPDATE **
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) ** UPDATE **
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) **UPDATE**
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) ** UPDATE **

Ikan Mati :
10) Shiro 10 = Ftupamahu (# 13 pick)  ** OUT (ikan mati) **
2) Shiro 2 = ronyandry (# 2 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
6) Shiro 6 = Abi Serpong (# 12 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
7) Shiro 7 = chivas (# 15 pick) ** HILANG (abis nyivas  ::  ) **
12) Shiro 12 = asfenv (# 8 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
13) Shiro 13 = e4gler4y (# 19 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **
14) Shiro 14 = seizetheday2610 / WP (# 17 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati) **
16) Shiro 16 = Koibito (# 21 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati kesepian) **
20) Shiro 20 = steamkoi (# 20 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati sakit) **
8 ) Shiro 8 = asfenv (# 6 pick) ** OUT (ikan mati loncat) **

tinggal om Hadi SE neh   ::

----------


## rvidella

jejerin donk om helmy huehehehehehe kaburrrrrr

----------


## h3ln1k

> jejerin donk om helmy huehehehehehe kaburrrrrr


siapp kalo ntar ngirim ke semarang plus omo shiro yang baru ya   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> jejerin donk om helmy huehehehehehe kaburrrrrr
> 
> 
> siapp kalo ntar ngirim ke semarang plus omo shiro yang baru ya


katanya gak mau shiro lagi? piye toh?

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo dikasih bonus shiro pasti ga nolak dunk   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

tadi saya baru kontak pak hadi dan beliau meminta waktu 2 hari
jadi kita tunggu yah

o yah untuk peserta lainnya

pertanyaan saya

A) mau pake foto yang sudah disubmit?
B) mau foto terbaru?

Kalo opsi B ... bagaimana kita extend waktu 3-5 hari, kita submit dan penilaian deh

thanks yah

dodo

PS: MAAAAAP bener bisa telat yah ... my mistake   ::

----------


## hadi SE

sorrryyyyyyyyyyyyy yach bro........telat......
udah lama gak nyemplung dikolam......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Up date shiro.....
> Baru di foto tadi pagi
> Ukuran 34 cm an



ngeri pangkal ekornya.....abis fitnes ya.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

rata2 shiro yang dikeeping contest ini ozutsunya tebel2 dan

----------


## rvidella

jadi opsi A apa opsi B nih temen-temen?

----------


## h3ln1k

> jadi opsi A apa opsi B nih temen-temen?


walah moto lagi ya   ::   bebas lah terserah temen2 mau yang A ga papa yang B ga papa tapi kalo opsi B bisa ontime ga neh 3-5 hari?    ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> jadi opsi A apa opsi B nih temen-temen?
> 
> 
> walah moto lagi ya    bebas lah terserah temen2 mau yang A ga papa yang B ga papa tapi kalo opsi B bisa ontime ga neh 3-5 hari?



lagi banyak yang repot yah?

atau mau pake foto lama yah boleh tapi kalo kondisi improving banget yah pake foto baru ... setujuh???

----------


## hadi SE

sorry baru sempat photo.....


satu lage................  ::   ::   ::  


thanks

----------


## koh4ku76

Saya sih opsi A atau B setuju setuju aja........

----------


## rvidella

so, all set yah

team juri .....

Om Robby, Pak Harry Genkoi, Pak Ajik ...

om helmy .... tulung donk dipanggilin kontestannya ...

nanti jalan-jalan deh di jakarta huehehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Helmy...
Lay out fotonya dibikin standar dong....
Trus dijembrengin (kagak usah nanya artinya ini apa ya, ditebak2 ndiri aja) bareng foto before dan after nya...
Mudah2an om helmi dapat nilai tambahan buat koi-nya  ::

----------


## cheung

terserah om2 sekalian mo option A ato B ... sblm diomelin ama om Dodo, skr aja sy upload foto shiro terbarunya..
dgn ukuran terbaru 33cm.. (nb. shiro ini sakit jd sejak pertama diupload fotonya sampe mg kmrn dipuasain)

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om Helmy...
> Lay out fotonya dibikin standar dong....
> Trus dijembrengin (kagak usah nanya artinya ini apa ya, ditebak2 ndiri aja) bareng foto before dan after nya...
> Mudah2an om helmi dapat nilai tambahan buat koi-nya


  ::   ::

----------


## Rova

belum ada up date terbaru lagi?

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Up date shiro.....
> Baru di foto tadi pagi
> Ukuran 34 cm an



Oom boleh tau suhu kolam anda berapa ya ? 
Pengen coba mengkaitkan naiknya sumi dengan suhu kolam yang dingin.

----------


## koh4ku76

> Oom boleh tau suhu kolam anda berapa ya ? 
> Pengen coba mengkaitkan naiknya sumi dengan suhu kolam yang dingin.


Gak pernah ukur om, yg jelas puanas banget....kolam outdoor di cirebon kok.....

----------


## E. Nitto

Oom saya pake foto yg lama aja deh....pasrah...he3x...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Oom saya pake foto yg lama aja deh....pasrah...he3x...


idem   ::   ayo om dodo kemaren udah ngebel katanya mau segera dinilai neh  :P

----------


## sugureta_koi

> Originally Posted by sugureta_koi
> 
> Oom boleh tau suhu kolam anda berapa ya ? 
> Pengen coba mengkaitkan naiknya sumi dengan suhu kolam yang dingin.
> 
> 
> Gak pernah ukur om, yg jelas puanas banget....kolam outdoor di cirebon kok.....



Hmm ... berarti gak nyambung juga sumi sama temperatur kolam ya.   ::

----------


## rvidella

based on these:




> Meneruskan rekap :
> 1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick)  **UPDATE**
> 3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) **UPDATE**
> 4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick)  **UPDATE**
> 5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) ** UPDATE **
> 9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) **  UPDATE **
> 11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick)  **UPDATE**
> 15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) ** UPDATE **
> 17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) ** UPDATE **
> ...


Maka inilah 11 shiro yang akan dinilai oleh team juri yang terdiri dari Pak Robby Iwan (Ketua), Pak Ajik dan Pak Hary Genkoi Farm;
Ketiga juri akan memilih Juara 1, 2, 3 berdasarkan apresiasi mereka berdasarkan foto yang diberikan dan mereka akan memberikan penjelasan apresiasi mereka kepada kita (jadi kita bisa belajar nih, asyik kan?)

Juara 1 pilihan mereka akan mendapatkan nilai 3
Juara 2 pilihan mereka akan mendapatkan nilai 2
Juara 3 pilihan mereka akan mendapatkan nilai 1

Bila sampai terjadi nilai yang sama untuk penentuan juara, maka Pak Robby selaku ketua akan memutuskan keputusan terakhir.

Thanks buat team juri dan semua partisipan dan semua pihak yang telah mendukung kegiatan ini.

Inilah finalis dari OMOSAKO SHIRO KEEPING CONTEST:



Aku sudah kirimkan file aslinya ke masing-masing juri ... biar mereka bisa zoom in and out supaya bisa lihat foto pemberian dari peserta keeping contest ini .... kita nantikanlah keputusan dari masing-masing juri

thanks again,

Dodo

----------


## Robby Iwan

Atas permintaan om Dodo, saya memberanikan diri untuk memberikan penilaian kepada 11 finalis shiro utsuri hasil keeping teman2 kois diatas.

Kriteria penilaian berdasarkan phototerlampir dan kondisi saat ini, yg mana kurang lebih adalah sbb:
1.Body conformation
2.Kwalitas shiroji (putih)
3.Kwalitas sumi (hitam)
4.Patern

*Body Conformation*
Keselarasan bentuk tubuh dari kepala sampai ekor yang proposional.

*Kwalitas shiroji*
Keseragaman dan kwalitas warna putih kepala dan badan

*Kwalitas sumi*
Sumi atau warna hitam pada shiro utsuri (juga showa/sanke) tentunya dapat berubah berdasarkan genetik maupun kondisi lingkungan (kwalitas air) dan pakan.
Disini sumi akan dinilai berdasarkan foto saat ini.

*Patern*
Patern yang baik harus balance/seimbang., saya akan menilai patern dgn cara melihat ikan menjadi 3 bagian, balance patern bagian kepala, badan bagian tengah, bagian belakang sampai ekor. kemudian secara keseluruhan.

Ada satu lagi yg tidak bisa dilewatkan.., selera pribadi dari juri..  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saringan pertama, saya memilih 5 kandidat.., yaitu no.3,6,8,10 dan 11

----------


## dattairadian

input dikit aja.. karena ini keeping contest, jangan lupa dimasukin juga komponen perkembangan size, walau bukan yang utama...

----------


## rvidella

> Saringan pertama, saya memilih 5 kandidat.., yaitu no.3,6,8,10 dan 11



lagi lagi lagiiiiiiii kecilin kecilin .......

nanti buat dewan juri terhormat ... buat pembelajaran kee kita

juara 1 no XX karena XX
Juara 2 no XX karena XX
Juara 3 no XX karena XX 

gitu yah jadi ada pembelajarannya nih buat saya sebagai newbie ... dan juga pak william pantoni ... gue seret aja mumpung doi lagi main YM ama saya huehehehehehe   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Karena ini keeping contest, saya usul supaya foto awal ketika pertama kali diambil bisa ditampilkan supaya bisa terlihat perkembangannya..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dahulu kala



1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) 17cm - ?? cm = xxcm growth
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) 15cm - 35cm = 20cm growth
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) 15cm - 34cm = 19cm growth
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) 18 - 33cm = 15cm growth
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) 15 - 28cm = 13cm growth
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) 19cm - ?? cm = xxcm growth
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) 17 - 28cm = 11cm growth
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) 16 - 35cm = 19cm growth
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) 16 -32,5cm = 16,5cm
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) 16 - 34cm = 18cm growth
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) 17 - 43cm = 26cm growth

----------


## rvidella

> Karena ini keeping contest, saya usul supaya foto awal ketika pertama kali diambil bisa ditampilkan supaya bisa terlihat perkembangannya..



sudah tuh pak ajik .... mohon dilihat dengan kaca pembesar   ::

----------


## GenKoi

Baru pertama kali nih jadi juri , semoga nggak terlalu meleset pilihannya    ::  :


Pilihan I Shiro no 8 karena kualitas sumi dan shiroji nya bagus, motogoro ada dan bagus, pola akan lebih seimbang pada masa mendatang serta pertumbuhan cukup bagus

Pilihan II Shiro no 3 karena suminya yang hampir pasti jadi dan cukup tebal serta polanya akan kebih baik jika sumi di bagian kepala nampak.

Pilihan III Shiro no 6 karena suminya yang hampir pasti jadi dan polanya cukup imbang/

----------


## rvidella

> Baru pertama kali nih jadi juri , semoga nggak terlalu meleset pilihannya    :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilihan I Shiro no 8 karena kualitas sumi dan shiroji nya bagus, motogoro ada dan bagus, pola akan lebih seimbang pada masa mendatang serta pertumbuhan cukup bagus
> 
> Pilihan II Shiro no 3 karena suminya yang hampir pasti jadi dan cukup tebal serta polanya akan kebih baik jika sumi di bagian kepala nampak.
> ...

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak harry
masih ditunggu buat other juri nih

dodo

----------


## Robby Iwan

om Dodo, saya perlu ukuran ikan no.6,10 dan 11 pada saat ini

----------


## rvidella

1) Shiro 1 = Sugreta koi (# 11 pick) 17cm - ?? cm = xxcm growth
3) Shiro 3 = arungtasik (#18 pick) 15cm - 35cm = 20cm growth
4) Shiro 4 = Kete (# 5 pick) 15cm - 34cm = 19cm growth
5) Shiro 5 = Cheung (# 10 pick) 18 - 33cm = 15cm growth
9) Shiro 9 = TSA (# 14 pick) 15 - 28cm = 13cm growth
11) Shiro 11 = hadi SE (# 16 pick) 19cm - ?? cm = xxcm growth
15) Shiro 15 = Irsan (# 3 pick) 17 - 28cm = 11cm growth
17) Shiro 17 = h3ln1k (# 1 pick) 16 - 35cm = 19cm growth
1 ::  Shiro 18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick) 16 -32,5cm = 16,5cm
19) Shiro 19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick) 16 - 34cm = 18cm growth
21) Shiro 21 = odil kokoy (# 9 pick) 17 - 43cm = 26cm growth




> om Dodo, saya perlu ukuran ikan no.6,10 dan 11 pada saat ini


Shiro no 6 = 28cm
Shiro no 10 = unknown
Shiro no 11 = 28cm

thanks pak robby

----------


## Robby Iwan

Keeeping shiro selain hrs menjaga shiroji (putih) tetap baik.., kondisi air juga diharapkan dapat menjaga warna hitam walaupun biasanya warna hitam muncul belakangan, pertumbuhan juga dinilai.., sesuai usul om Datta.

Saya pilih;
Juara 1 shiro No.8
Juara 2 shiro No.6

Juara 3 Masih membandingkan antara no.3, no.11 dan no.10..,sayang no.10 tdk ada ukuran saat ini..dan bisa di diskwalifikasi bila belum ada ukuran..

----------


## rvidella

> Keeeping shiro selain hrs menjaga shiroji (putih) tetap baik.., kondisi air juga diharapkan dapat menjaga warna hitam walaupun biasanya warna hitam muncul belakangan, pertumbuhan juga dinilai.., sesuai usul om Datta.
> 
> Saya pilih;
> Juara 1 shiro No.8
> Juara 2 shiro No.6
> 
> Juara 3 Masih membandingkan antara no.3, no.11 dan no.10..,sayang no.10 tdk ada ukuran saat ini..dan bisa di diskwalifikasi bila belum ada ukuran..



thanks pak robby ... seru juga nih ....
shiro no 8 sudah terpilih dua juri yah ...

dan kemungkinan akan diadakan kegiatan GO Omosako Shiro dengan menggunakan fasilitas dari pemilik shiro no 8.

Pak Ajik ready?
Pak Robby masih bingung dengan juara 3 nya yah hehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

ada kontes shiro jadi shiromuji ga? gw ikutan no.1 wes   ::

----------


## boby_icon

punyamu yang nomer berapa to mas hel ?

----------


## sugureta_koi

Maaf para juri ... baru ngecheck thread nya lagi.
Berikut foto bulan lalu sewaktu GO berakhir (dari kiri atas dan kanan atas)
Ukurannya menurut mata saya antara 29-30 cm, silahkan di nilai .... terima kasih.

----------


## h3ln1k

> punyamu yang nomer berapa to mas hel ?


ga dilirik blas   ::   lah wes OOT keeping kontes shiro kok jadi shiromuji   ::

----------


## boby_icon

hehe polosan   ::

----------


## udin

sayang pattern gak banyak perubahan...cuma size yang berubah..

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> punyamu yang nomer berapa to mas hel ?
> 
> 
> ga dilirik blas    lah wes OOT keeping kontes shiro kok jadi shiromuji


Nasib om..  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Originally Posted by "boby_icon":3v13j6kd
> 
> punyamu yang nomer berapa to mas hel ?
> 
> 
> ga dilirik blas    lah wes OOT keeping kontes shiro kok jadi shiromuji


Nasib om..  :: [/quote:3v13j6kd]

Sama dongk Oom  ::   ::

----------


## koh4ku76

> thanks pak robby ... seru juga nih ....
> shiro no 8 sudah terpilih dua juri yah ...
> 
> dan kemungkinan akan diadakan kegiatan GO Omosako Shiro dengan menggunakan fasilitas dari pemilik shiro no 8.
> 
> Pak Ajik ready?
> Pak Robby masih bingung dengan juara 3 nya yah hehehehe


Wah, lumayan udh ada dua juri yg milih jadi no 1......Do, kalo gak salah juaranya dapet hadiah jumbo tosai yah...?

----------


## rvidella

[quote=odil kokoy]


> Nasib om..


Sama dongk Oom  ::   :: [/quote:1bt0780r]


padahal ini pemilik ikan yang selalu bisa menghasilkan jumbo size .... ukuran terbesar dari group ini adalah 35cm ... pak hasan punya di 43cm dengan kondisi rahang patah ... ruar biasa

yang saya tahu di Dainichi Sakura juga punya pak hasan paling besar ... juga di hoshikin kohaku kemaren ... juga di taniguchi sanke

boleh bagi rahasianya pak?

----------


## rvidella

> Wah, lumayan udh ada dua juri yg milih jadi no 1......Do, kalo gak salah juaranya dapet hadiah jumbo tosai yah...?


beres .... kiriman 30 ekor omosako shiro sudah sampai kan?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Juara I : No. 8, body, shiroji, sumi
Juara II: No. 3, body, shiroji
Juara III: No. 6, body, sumi

----------


## Robby Iwan

karena no.10 tdk ada ukuran, juara 3 saya pilih no.3 berdasarkan pertumbuhannya yg bagus.

----------


## rvidella

> Baru pertama kali nih jadi juri , semoga nggak terlalu meleset pilihannya    :
> 
> 
> Pilihan I Shiro no 8 karena kualitas sumi dan shiroji nya bagus, motogoro ada dan bagus, pola akan lebih seimbang pada masa mendatang serta pertumbuhan cukup bagus
> 
> Pilihan II Shiro no 3 karena suminya yang hampir pasti jadi dan cukup tebal serta polanya akan kebih baik jika sumi di bagian kepala nampak.
> 
> Pilihan III Shiro no 6 karena suminya yang hampir pasti jadi dan polanya cukup imbang/





> Juara I : No. 8, body, shiroji, sumi
> Juara II: No. 3, body, shiroji
> Juara III: No. 6, body, sumi





> Keeeping shiro selain hrs menjaga shiroji (putih) tetap baik.., kondisi air juga diharapkan dapat menjaga warna hitam walaupun biasanya warna hitam muncul belakangan, pertumbuhan juga dinilai.., sesuai usul om Datta.
> 
> Saya pilih;
> Juara 1 shiro No.8
> Juara 2 shiro No.6
> 
> juara 3 saya pilih no.3 berdasarkan pertumbuhannya yg bagus.


Shiro 8: Juara 1 (3 votes); nilai = 9 points
Shiro 3: Juara 2 (2 votes) dan Juara 3 (1 vote); nilai = 5 points
Shiro 6: Juara 3 (2 votes) dan Juara 2 (1 vote); nilai = 4 points

Dengan ini saya umumkan, untuk Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest ini 

*Juara 1: Shiro #  19 = koh4ku76 (# 4 pick)*


*Juara 2: Shiro #  18 = E. Nitto (# 7 pick)* 


*Juara 3: Shiro #  15 = Irsan (# 3 pick)* 


Selamat buat semuanya and THANKS buat partisipasinya bagi para peserta, buat apresiasi dari para juri terhormat, dan buat semua rekan-rekan sekalian. 

Salam KOI,

DODO
http://www.dodokoi.com
0816.636.149

----------


## TSA

::  *Selamat kepada para pemenang*  ::  

Tsa

----------


## E. Nitto

Akhirnya selesai juga.. Thanks buat semua....

----------


## h3ln1k

selamat buat para pemenang dan temen2 smua ya   ::  
@om eddy : jadi reunian ga shironya 2 tahun lagi?   ::

----------


## Kete

Selamat kepada para juara & selapat kepada rekan rekan yang sdg berpartisipasi

----------


## E. Nitto

> selamat buat para pemenang dan temen2 smua ya   
> @om eddy : jadi reunian ga shironya 2 tahun lagi?


Boleh oom Helmi, langsung reunian di show yah, sekalian uji nyali...he3x...

----------


## William Pantoni

Jadi.....?
Pelajaran apa yg bisa dipelajari dari Shiro Omosako setelah KC nya selesai...?

----------


## E. Nitto

Terima kasih banyak buat oom Dodo dan oom Will yg udah mau capek2 nganterin piala dan hadiah uang kerumah..he3x.. 
Thanks a lot ya oom....

----------


## rvidella

> Terima kasih banyak buat oom Dodo dan oom Will yg udah mau capek2 nganterin piala dan hadiah uang kerumah..he3x.. 
> Thanks a lot ya oom....



my pleasure pak eddy .... oya .... kayaknya belum banyak yang sumbang ilmu nih ...




> Jadi.....?
> Pelajaran apa yg bisa dipelajari dari Shiro Omosako setelah KC nya selesai...?


siapa tahu indonesia bisa jadi terobosan faktor apa saja yang bisa naikin faktor sumi ....

apakah makanan tertentu?
apakah air yang "hard" yang konon hanya dikur dari TDS nya saja?

TDS kena air baru atau garam saja pasti naik yah pak wil? jadi unsur dari TDS mana kah yang membuat air "hard" apakah GH ... apakah KH? 

apakah benar Karang Jahe dapat membuat air menjadi "hard"? Pak Bhana ditunggu nih hasil experimentnya .... hehehehehehehe

----------


## koh4ku76

Do, kok pialanya gak dianter ke Cirebon????
 ::  ......ngarep2 Mode On

----------


## Rova

Senyumnya om dodo begitu merekah..   ::

----------


## rvidella

Minggu depan ya ... Abis itu tour jogja ya pak irsan ...




> Do, kok pialanya gak dianter ke Cirebon????
>  ......ngarep2 Mode On





> Senyumnya om dodo begitu merekah..


Om rova bisa aja waktu acara taniguchi kok gak mau kenalin diri sih ... Somse ya

----------


## Rova

nggak ah, tkt mengganggu, wktu itu masih sangat aktif dipenjurian...   ::

----------


## h_andria

> Terima kasih banyak buat oom Dodo dan oom Will yg udah mau capek2 nganterin piala dan hadiah uang kerumah..he3x.. 
> Thanks a lot ya oom....





> Senyumnya om dodo begitu merekah..


hebat nih Om dodo....
sukses selalu ya Om....

----------


## rvidella

> hebat nih Om dodo....
> sukses selalu ya Om....



Hehehehee .... gak kerasa yah sudah hampir setahun dari ide buat Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest by Dodo-Koi




> Dodo koi (aka Dodo aka Reynaldo Vidella) menawarkan KOI's untuk kembali mengadakan Keeping Contest. Dua puluh ekor omosako shiro ditawarkan untuk kegiatan ini. Foto ikan, harga, hadiah dan aturan main akan diumumkan segera oleh Dodo Koi, yang juga bertindak sebagai sponsor hadiah selain penyedia ikan.
> 
> Seperti halnya Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest, dalam event ini KOI's melihat unsur learning koi yang kuat oleh karenanya layak dijadikan event KOI's. Hanya saja karena masih ada hal lain yang harus dikerjakan, saya meminta Dodo untuk juga mengeset aturan main dan segala sesuatu yang berkaitan dengan event ini.
> 
> Ok selanjut saya serahkan Dodo untuk posting segala sesuatunya. Enjoy


Om Ajik very kind ... posted on 


> *Posted: Mon Dec 22, 2008 1:59 pm*


Pembelajaran apa nih yang sudah didapatkan karena Pak Ajik sudah tuliskan adanya unsur ini "Seperti halnya Hoshikin Kohaku Keeping Contest, dalam event ini KOI's melihat unsur learning koi yang kuat oleh karenanya layak dijadikan event KOI's."

Mungkin bisa bagi-bagi .....

O ya .... Gimana kalo Dodo-Koi Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest Part II dilanjutkan?   ::  

Shiro lagi??? Omosako lagi??? huehehehehehe .... Banjirrrrrrrrrr ..... but this time hopefully, harga tidak beda jauh sesuai dengan yang mungkin ditawarkan. 40 ekor omosako shiro yang diklaim sebagai Female Jumbo Tosai Certificate. Ukuran saat ini di ukuran 30-35cm rata-ratanya. 

Just an idea? Kalo banyak peminatnya baru dilempar deh ... gpp ya Mod-Mod buat tanya seperti ini ...

Thanks always for the support, .... tapi yang lebih penting mungkin Unsur Learning apa nih yang sudah didapatkan dari Part I ini?

Dodo

----------


## E. Nitto

> [Thanks always for the support, .... tapi yang lebih penting mungkin Unsur Learning apa nih yang sudah didapatkan dari Part I ini?
> Dodo


Pembelajaran yg saya dapat ternyata tidak mudah untuk memunculkan sinking Sumi ya.. ada yg bisa ngasih pengarahan oom, gimana supaya bisa cepat muncul suminya.. atau hanya krn faktor waktu aja..?

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> [Thanks always for the support, .... tapi yang lebih penting mungkin Unsur Learning apa nih yang sudah didapatkan dari Part I ini?
> Dodo
> 
> 
> Pembelajaran yg saya dapat ternyata tidak mudah untuk memunculkan sinking Sumi ya.. ada yg bisa ngasih pengarahan oom, gimana supaya bisa cepat muncul suminya.. atau hanya krn faktor waktu aja..?


ini pertanyaan paling sering muncul dalam melihara shiro and showa?

Pakan apa yang bisa menaikkan warna hitam?

jawabannya: ... 

misteri sumi-yatun huahahahahahaha

Apakah pakan dapat membantu menaikkan sumi?

----------


## chester

Yang paling praktis dan safe utk lebih memastikan masalah sumi adalah beli pada usia minimum nisai. Selain gender juga sudah jelas, 'investment on sumi' nya juga agak lebih secured. Tahun kemarin saya ada beli sekitar 7-10 ekor shiro nisai dari belbagai breeders dengan modal sumi yang sudah agak lumayan - harga ranging dari 7-15jt/ekor - dan perkembangan suminya cukup mengesankan. Pakannya kebanyakan WG + Manda + HS21, supaya shiroji bisa improved lagi. Efek sampingya ikan2 sudah pada gendong telor jadi sekarang lagi dibuang2in (telornya bukan ikannya) he he he ...
Salah satunya dicross dengan male Tancho Showa Taniguchi yang sudah repot-repot disupply oleh Dodo Koi   ::   ::  
soalnya ada satu Dainichi TS male di Taman Raffles yang masih disayang banget sama yang empunya walaupun pectoralnya tidak 100pct he he he ...

Cheers

----------


## h3ln1k

masak pakan bisa naekkan sumi bos?   jangan2 makan tinta item kali  ::   yang jelas dari gen si ikan itu mau munculin si sumiyatun cepet atau lambat yang kedua faktor lingkungan sesuai ga dengan dia kalo sesuai pasti munculnya    ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Yang paling praktis dan safe utk lebih memastikan masalah sumi adalah beli pada usia minimum nisai. Selain gender juga sudah jelas, 'investment on sumi' nya juga agak lebih secured. Tahun kemarin saya ada beli sekitar 7-10 ekor shiro nisai dari belbagai breeders dengan modal sumi yang sudah agak lumayan - harga ranging dari 7-15jt/ekor - dan perkembangan suminya cukup mengesankan. Pakannya kebanyakan WG + Manda + HS21, supaya shiroji bisa improved lagi. Efek sampingya ikan2 sudah pada gendong telor jadi sekarang lagi dibuang2in (telornya bukan ikannya) he he he ...
> Salah satunya dicross dengan male Tancho Showa Taniguchi yang sudah repot-repot disupply oleh Dodo Koi    
> 
> Cheers


mau burarayak shironya dunk om rick   ::

----------


## chester

Boleh oom Helmy, dari saya ke Dodo nanti gratis, dari Dodo ke teman2 gak tau berapa   ::   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## h3ln1k

> Boleh oom Helmy, dari saya ke Dodo nanti gratis, dari Dodo ke teman2 gak tau berapa     
> 
> cheers


  ::   wahduh soalnya kalo udah di dodo tuh shiro pasti shirojinya tambah bagus jadinya tambah mahal   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Boleh oom Helmy, dari saya ke Dodo nanti gratis, dari Dodo ke teman2 gak tau berapa     
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
>    wahduh soalnya kalo udah di dodo tuh shiro pasti shirojinya tambah bagus jadinya tambah mahal



Aye aye ... Thank you Dear Sir Rick ...

Sekalian Goshiki ya, Pak Rick? Kok melenceng jadi Goshiki nih? soalnya om rick katanya berhasil keluarin new variety of goshiki nih hehehehehe ...

kalo bisa diposting pak ke new apresiasi dari 


> Tahun kemarin saya ada beli sekitar 7-10 ekor shiro nisai dari belbagai breeders dengan modal sumi yang sudah agak lumayan - harga ranging dari 7-15jt/ekor - dan perkembangan suminya cukup mengesankan.


Sumi is always a fascinating matter for me to follow ... menurut saya sumi itu salah satu faktor saya masih keep ikan tersebut ... berharap-harap cemas keluarnya ... dimana dan kapan.

Aku baru baca buku terbaru "Nishikigoi Mondo" yang kasih lihat gambar developmentnya GC all Japan kemaren si Showa Yamatoya mulai dari 5, 7, 8 ... sumi masih samar-samar aja ... 9 tahun Jreng keluar jadi GC All Japan Show. Menarik sih secara ikan saya aja masih sansai semua di kolam tapi kadang udah gemes sumi gak keluar-keluar. Kalo Sumi udah keluar kan lebih gampang dijual huahahahahahaha

Saya newbie yang masih belajar ... baru ada kolam di rumah ... kemaren pake polycarbonate yang hitam dan hasilnya, ogon + kujyaku (hikari class) jadi drop hikarinya -> Ogon saya hampir jadi platinum; Kohaku terutama warna beni meredup (Drop); Tapi sumi sangat amat improved sampe saya berani nulis thread yang ini http://koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6494

Karena rada kecewa dengan beni dan hikari drop, saya ganti polycarbonate susu ... gak ada yang bening katanya, padahal pengen yang bening kayak kaca; ya sudah lah ... hasilnya sekarang; ogon udah jadi yamabuki lagi dan merah membaik (soalnya Aseng sempet ke rumah dan bilang dia suka warna merah di beberapa ikan saya and praised as Good Beni); tapi shiro dan showa saya yang suminya tadinya sudah naik loh jadi pada turun ... 

Apa ada korelasi antara Sun-Shine (may be UV nya yah) dengan Sumi-yatun?

Kalo di tempat saya menarik karena air pastinya kurang lebih secara parameter sama, tetapi yang sudah pasti berbeda; temperature lebih tinggi (saya aja jadi kepanasan kalo siang) dan banyaknya sinar matahari yang masuk ke kolam. Nah pasti 2 faktor ini mempengaruhi sumi.

Kemaren saya sempet ke salah satu tempat Hobbyist yang sedang karantina shiro, katanya sih sudah 2 minggu lebih dengan menutup seluruh bak fibernya dan dia juga katakan (saya juga lihat langsung); shiroji pasti tambah bagus dan suminya juga terlihat pekat ... tapi memang ikan tidak kita angkat dan pindahkan ke tempat lain untuk test apakah sumi pekat ini "fake sumi" (jika kita angkat ke tempat lain, sumi akan pudar yang bisa disebabkan karena kualitas sumi tersebut atau karena ikannya "sutris")

Nah dari situ jadi terus kepikiran ... ternyata yah ... melihara koi apa dulu nih = design kolamnya mengikuti hehehe

Belajar terus ...... yang lain share pengalaman juga yah ...

Komunitas Hobbyist berkumpul dalam satu wadah untuk saling berbagi dan belajar

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo liat foto diatas yang paling jelas dan paling banyak berubahnya shirojinya tuh   ::   dibilangin kalo di kolammu pasti shiroji jadi mantabb   ::

----------


## chester

Do,

Sumi di shiro dengan sumi yang di showa ataupun sanke pasti beda karakteristiknya dan juga growthnya. Meskipun semuanya susah, sumi di showa n sanke lebih bisa terprediksi drpd di shiro. Jadi kalau punya mata yang 'tajam' membeli showa dan sanke di tosai pun bisa menjadi calculated risk. Knowledge mengenai latar belakang bloodline mereka juga bisa membantu prediksi kita. Contohnya, misalnya. showa sakainya Popeye sekarang sudah sangat developed suminya walaupun masih tosai (dan female) jadi cukup aman membeli tosai dari bloodline mereka tsb. Shiro, hmm, masih susah nebak suminya even di nisai. Omosako sendiri pernah bilang mereka kadang2 suka kaget sendiri dengan growthnya sumi di shiro2 mereka yang kadang2 out of prediction. Perkembangan sumi di shiro inilah yang akan saya coba amati selama 2 tahun ke depan melalui offspring2 hasil experimen2 breedingan berbagai bloodline saat ini, karena sumi di shiro, menurut saya, still remains mysterious. Hal2 spt ini yang buat kita keep up the hobby.

cheers

----------


## rvidella

> Do,
>  Omosako sendiri pernah bilang mereka kadang2 suka kaget sendiri dengan growthnya sumi di shiro2 mereka yang kadang2 out of prediction. Perkembangan sumi di shiro inilah yang akan saya coba amati selama 2 tahun ke depan melalui offspring2 hasil experimen2 breedingan berbagai bloodline saat ini, karena sumi di shiro, menurut saya, still remains mysterious. Hal2 spt ini yang buat kita keep up the hobby.



setuju banget dari statement diatas

1) Omosako ragu jual Musashi di usia nisai karena masih kayak lontong putih  ... jual harga mahal karena body dan kualitas shiroji mantep, tapi sumi gak ada .... jual murah, mereka takut kecolongan ...
Bener aja yah ... koi emang kadang kayak investasi yah ... buy low sell high ... keep it for 2 years and jadi Famous deh si Musashi Lontong Putih ...

2) Makanya kadang walau jualin ikan, tapi ada beberapa ikan yang saya masih penasaran ke depannya seperti apa ... penasaran aja ... kadang walau jualin ikan, saya masih mau keep sense of hobby-nya ... kalo gak sering kali liat ikan ke dealer-dealer koi langsung otaknya mikir ... "ni ikan bisa gue jual di harga berapa ya? ni ikan bisa dikasih di harga berapa yah?  .... jujur aja ... sense of hobby-nya jadi berkurang yah, otak dagangnya lebih banyak meracuni. Makanya lagi kepengen punya facility buat koi-keeping juga nih ... kalo sekarang fasilitas rada terbatas

 ::

----------


## chester

Never mind Do, itu namanya dealer yang masih idealis, that's why we put high respect on your activities and watching it over all the times, he he he ...

cheers

----------


## h3ln1k

> Never mind Do, itu namanya dealer yang masih idealis, that's why we put high respect on your activities and watching it over all the times, he he he ...
> 
> cheers


om dodo dan om ricky gimana tuh korelasi antara temperatur dengan sumi? apakah dengan kolam yang atap tertutup sumi bisa keluar?

----------


## chester

Keluar kemana itu sumi Om? he he he ... tentunya tidak semudah itu generalisasinya. Dulu saya suka main chiller utk memfinish warna tapi biasanya hanya shiroji dan beni yang agak terbantu. Sumi tergantung modalnya. Modalnya, menurut saya adalah bloodline yang baik atawa paling gak tahu indukannya. Karena omosako adalah breeder yang berspesialisasi dan menekuni shiro, saya percaya bahwa riset mereka utk menghasilkan offspring2 yang potensial sudah cukup mumpuni.
Sayangnya offspring mereka yang bagus2 biasanya sudah tersortir dulu di jepang oleh pengepul2 di sana buat selective buyers mereka jadi kadang2 yang kita dapatkan di sini hanyalah yang kwalitas bakulan. Mau dikerudungin atap semua juga mungkin gak nongol2 itu sumi he he he.... 

cheers

----------


## h3ln1k

> Keluar kemana itu sumi Om? he he he ... tentunya tidak semudah itu generalisasinya. Dulu saya suka main chiller utk memfinish warna tapi biasanya hanya shiroji dan beni yang agak terbantu. Sumi tergantung modalnya. Modalnya, menurut saya adalah bloodline yang baik atawa paling gak tahu indukannya. Karena omosako adalah breeder yang berspesialisasi dan menekuni shiro, saya percaya bahwa riset mereka utk menghasilkan offspring2 yang potensial sudah cukup mumpuni.
> Sayangnya offspring mereka yang bagus2 biasanya sudah tersortir dulu di jepang oleh pengepul2 di sana buat selective buyers mereka jadi kadang2 yang kita dapatkan di sini hanyalah yang kwalitas bakulan. Mau dikerudungin atap semua juga mungkin gak nongol2 itu sumi he he he.... 
> 
> cheers


wahduh alamat punya ku ga bakalan keluar neh   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> cheers


wahduh alamat punya ku ga bakalan keluar neh   ::   :: [/quote]


duh patah hati deh =)

yang lain ada yang mau sharing juga mungkin

----------


## chester

Ada artikel cukup menarik tentang shiro utsuri di Nichirin 2 penerbitan terakhir, mungkin perlu dibaca.

Cheers

----------


## rvidella

quotation postingan Posted: Tue Oct 06, 2009 5:07 pm




> Originally Posted by h_andria
> 
> 
> hebat nih Om dodo....
> sukses selalu ya Om....
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehee .... gak kerasa yah sudah hampir setahun dari ide buat Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest by Dodo-Koi
> ...


Kepengen launch Dodo-KOI Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest PART II nih ...

ada feedback? 

Ikan-ikannya berukuran rata-rata di 30-35cm, CERTIFICATE dengan mencantumkan nama Indukannya, dan FEMALE GUARANTEED ... jika ketahuan tidak FEMALE, pada saat akhir masa pemeliharaan, Ikan dapat DIKEMBALIKAN ke Dodo Koi dan kami akan mengembalikan uang pembelian ikan FULL.

Thanks,

Dodo

----------


## abiserpong

Saya ikut ..... om dodo   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Saya ikut ..... om dodo


huehehehehe thanks for the support pak abi ...   ::  

tadi udah minta ijin ama om mod-mod jadi nanti akan dibuka thread baru

----------


## torpey

Wooow, keeping contest omosako shiro certified yah? ngileerrrr..... mudah2an masuk budget   ::  
30-35 cm? hmm....... *ngecek kulkas dulu ah*   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Wooow, keeping contest omosako shiro certified yah? ngileerrrr..... mudah2an masuk budget   
> 30-35 cm? hmm....... *ngecek kulkas dulu ah*


masuklah pasti
dijamin ...

----------


## koh4ku76

Ikutttttt..........  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Ikutttttt..........



wuah .... sorry buat yang lain ... diborong semua 2nd Dodo Koi Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest oleh bapak kohaku76 ... yang langsung akan melanjutkannya dengan 2nd Cirebon Region Omosako Shiro Grow Out ...

 ::

----------


## abiserpong

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> 



huehehehehehe pak abi sampe telp ... gak kok pak ... tetep jadi 2nd Dodo Koi Omo Shiro Keeping Contest ... coming soon malah, lagi tinggal nunggu approval draft buat rancangan acaranya aja dari bapak mod-mod
....

thanks buat dukungannya nih ...

o yah ... yang dari 1st Dodo Koi Omo Shiro Keeping Contest kok belum ada yang update lagi nih?

om hel, sumiyatun udah keluar belum nih? hehehehehe
bagaimana dengan om alvin yang suka update ikan-ikannya ... perkembangannya apa nih bozz?

----------


## sugureta_koi

Masih seperti yang dulu Do ...
malah sumi nya  turun lagi setelah diangkat buat foto kontes maren... 
Gak berani disentuh-sentuh dulu si Omo, biar sumi naik.

Kalau ada yang ke 2 ikut dong bos, harga lebih bersahabat dong ..   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> om hel, sumiyatun udah keluar belum nih? hehehehehe
> bagaimana dengan om alvin yang suka update ikan-ikannya ... perkembangannya apa nih bozz?


ntar 2 taon lagi saya update   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Masih seperti yang dulu Do ...
> malah sumi nya  turun lagi setelah diangkat buat foto kontes maren... 
> Gak berani disentuh-sentuh dulu si Omo, biar sumi naik.
> 
> Kalau ada yang ke 2 ikut dong bos, harga lebih bersahabat dong ..


siap ... thanks for the support ... ikan udah masuk ... habis foto dan ukur ...
tapi lagi ngantri ... ada GO yang mau jalan duluan ... kita support juga 

eh btw, omo shiro turun show mana boss?

----------


## chester

Ikan yang sudah masuk ini yang pernah gw lihat weekend kemarin itu ya Do? Looks potential ... 

cheers

----------


## rvidella

> Ikan yang sudah masuk ini yang pernah gw lihat weekend kemarin itu ya Do? Looks potential ... 
> 
> cheers


huehehehehe itu mah sakai ... ini mah omosako bang rick

the battle of Omo Oyagoi ... ono musashi, ono kurouma, ono panda, and ono zebra

----------


## chester

Kalo Sakai manteb juga Do, bodynya kalau sudah di size besar bisa lebih semok dari Omo. Dulu shiro sakai masih suka muncul hi nya setelah beberapa waktu, karena indukannya pakai showa. Sekarang sudah pure shiro oyagoinya. 

Cheers

----------


## abiserpong

Om dodo...........Foto- foto Shironya kapan diposting   ::

----------


## chester

Sudah abis diborong Bi, mungkin gak sempat diposting he he he

cheers

----------


## abiserpong

> Sudah abis diborong Bi, mungkin gak sempat diposting he he he
> 
> cheers


Diborong om chester ya........  ::  
Om dodo ........  :P  ::

----------


## chester

Tiap tahun saya selalu usahakan utk beli ikan2 dari Om Dodo, tahun ini belum..  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Tiap tahun saya selalu usahakan utk beli ikan2 dari Om Dodo, tahun ini belum..


aye aye ... it's an honor, sir ...

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Ikan yang sudah masuk ini yang pernah gw lihat weekend kemarin itu ya Do? Looks potential ... 
> cheers
> 
> 
> huehehehehe itu mah sakai ... ini mah omosako bang rick
> the battle of Omo Oyagoi ... ono musashi, ono kurouma, ono panda, and ono zebra


TOP..!!

----------


## iyos

saya daftar juga dunk

----------


## victor

::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chester
> 
> ...





> saya daftar juga dunk


Pak Eddy dan Pak Yos ikutan yaaaaaaaaa

----------


## rvidella

ada yang mau update soal omosako shiro yang pertama mungkin ... soalnya kan shiro long term bener huehehehehehe

monggo ...

----------


## h3ln1k

> ada yang mau update soal omosako shiro yang pertama mungkin ... soalnya kan shiro long term bener huehehehehehe
> 
> monggo ...


belum ada perubahan bos harusnya 1 tahun lagi baru ditanyain   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ada yang mau update soal omosako shiro yang pertama mungkin ... soalnya kan shiro long term bener huehehehehehe
> 
> monggo ...
> 
> 
> belum ada perubahan bos harusnya 1 tahun lagi baru ditanyain


udah setahun loh boss dari awal kita adain ikannya ... ya wes jadi ditanyain 2 tahun lagi deh   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

maksudnya 1 tahun setelah KC ini selesai   ::

----------


## rvidella

> maksudnya 1 tahun setelah KC ini selesai


ooooo jadi kalo gitu .... 1 tahun lagi yah?

ajarin donk dosen hehehehehee

----------


## h3ln1k

masak burayak gini lawan oyagoi  :P

----------


## mofa

iseng-iseng lg buka thread lama, jadi penasaran nih, mungkin teman-teman ada yg msh keep ikan eks keeping contest ini, penasaran dengan perkembangannya udah 3 tahun yg lalu nih..  :Becky:

----------


## odil kokoy

Ini bung  mofa ikan saya ukurannya sudah 70 Cm

----------


## odil kokoy

Sayang fotonya kurang ok, ikannya kaga mao diem jadi fotonya seadanya saja  female kayanya gendong telur he he..........

----------


## odil kokoy

Wah salah posting ini shiro GOnya Star Koi, KC nya bro Dodo. sorry yaaaaaa

----------


## dTp

musti sabar" ya keeping shiro  :Sick:

----------


## owi

> Wah salah posting ini shiro GOnya Star Koi, KC nya bro Dodo. sorry yaaaaaa


waduh ikannya udah gede banget

----------

